# bigs outdoor grow 2022



## bigsur51

.…….stay tuned


big


----------



## RosterMan




----------



## RosterMan

Waiting to watch The really BIGSUR Show


----------



## bigsur51

TheBlackHydra said:


> Waiting to watch The really BIGSUR Show




not as big as we usually grow

looking at 12-24 plants this year as opposed to 50-100


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> not as big as we usually grow
> 
> looking at 12-24 plants this year as opposed to 50-100


I bet you have not even smoked 1/10 of the last LOL
Morn Bro


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> .…….stay tuned
> 
> 
> big


Top of the morning Big. I hope you have had your sweet breakfast herb coffee mix by now. Looking forward to this post as I’m getting ready to do my first outdoor grow and want all the help I can get…


----------



## bigsur51

TheBlackHydra said:


> I bet you have not even smoked 1/10 of the last LOL
> Morn Bro




you must have some esp Bro cause yeah , we haven’t even touched last years crop and are still sitting on several pounds from 2020’s bumper Covid crop

we grew extra meds in 2020 because everything was being shut down and no one knew if the dispensaries were going to stay open or not

but we need some new flavors for this season so we don’t get burned out on the other flavors or build up a resistance to our current supply

and who knows what this year will bring what with the rattling of sabres going on and all the nukes


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> Top of the morning Big. I hope you have had your sweet breakfast herb coffee mix by now. Looking forward to this post as I’m getting ready to do my first outdoor grow and want all the help I can get…




thanks for stopping by SubGirl

yeah , we finished off that baklava several days ago , was that ever some good treats!

shredded wheat and coffee this morning

yeah , I’m looking forward to seeing how ya all do this season too!


----------



## pute

Go for it Big....love looking at pictures of your trees.


----------



## bigsur51

some photos of last years boneyard





























and look at these brave souls , volunteers in March where it is still below freezing at night……I love the vigor and hardiness of cannabis…..lots of these popping up now but they will all get plowed under to make room for the 24 new kids….we may save a few of the Snow Leopard volunteers though , strong medicine





















and last years bone pile will be burned up this week









stay tuned for the 2022 line up , 12 different flavors in bigs garden


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> some photos of last years boneyard
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 291523
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 291524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 291525
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 291526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and look at these brave souls , volunteers in March where it is still below freezing at night……I love the vigor and hardiness of cannabis…..lots of these popping up now but they will all get plowed under to make room for the 24 new kids….we may save a few of the Snow Leopard volunteers though , strong medicine
> 
> 
> View attachment 291527
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 291528
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 291529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last years bone pile will be burned up this week
> 
> 
> View attachment 291530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay tuned for the 2022 line up , 12 different flavors in bigs garden


Love seeing those little ones coming up on their own


----------



## bigsur51

Here is the lineup for 2022.

1. Durban Poison x Triangle Kush

2. Molokai Frost

3. TrashBerry  (TriangleKush x Oregon Hashplant) x Blueberry Indica

4. Teen Spirit      Headband x Chem91

5.  Blueberry Indica S1

6.  Herijuana x Blueberry

7.  Stone Temple       Triangle Kush x Chem91

8.  Mass Gas     Chem91 x Triangle Kush

9.  Muy Azul       Santa Cruz Bluedream x Blue Moonshine) x Blueberry Indica

10.  Triangle Kush S1

11.  Fire OG x Blueberry

12.  Ultimate OG    (Hells Angel OG Kush x Triangle Kush)


Soaked seeds in distilled water 24 hours and now in baggies with wet paper towel


----------



## Kindbud

I'm at the same point on my grow journal for this year wish I had multiple strains but money's kinda tight so 10 og glue seeds will have to do for this year they also went into paper towels to germ today but please please save those little ones that are coming up never know they might be special


----------



## bigsur51

Kindbud said:


> I'm at the same point on my grow journal for this year wish I had multiple strains but money's kinda tight so 10 og glue seeds will have to do for this year they also went into paper towels to germ today but please please save those little ones that are coming up never know they might be special





good luck on your garden this cycle Amigo! …here is to a happy harvest!..

OG glue sounds killer

if I saved all the volunteers , my plant count would be off the hook…I am estimating 50-100 volunteers this season


----------



## Kindbud

Wow that's awesome so I guess sacrifice is necessary for the next seasons survivors to pop up it needs to become federally legal already dammit


----------



## bigsur51

Kindbud said:


> Wow that's awesome so I guess sacrifice is necessary for the next seasons survivors to pop up it needs to become federally legal already dammit




yep , as much as I hate to , it is a necessary evil and it goes against my instincts to save plants

my dream is to plant a variety of 1000 seeds , cull out the runts and hermies , then let the males open pollinate the field

my worry with all the closet breeding is bottle necking of the species

and I am with you Amigo , cannabis should be NO different than carrots!


----------



## Kindbud

Well hopefully soon your be able to do that and shoot 1000 outdoor plants that would be breathtakingly beautiful and I would be more then happy to help that would be acres of pot plants a field of dreams and wishes  ✌


----------



## bigsur51

99% germination rate 23 out of 24 had tails

waiting on one Molokai Frost


----------



## MuggyWeather

Looking forward to following this grow. 
Hoping to pick up heaps of tips for when the next outdoor season rocks around here in Oz.

The current ones are looking ok considering the late start and the early mistakes.

Go for it Big


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> good luck on your garden this cycle Amigo! …here is to a happy harvest!..
> 
> OG glue sounds killer
> 
> if I saved all the volunteers , my plant count would be off the hook…I am estimating 50-100 volunteers this season


If I lived closer you could have subgirls free landscaping service to scoop up all the littles…


----------



## RosterMan

All the Gals want Bigs Babies
he has that Special Plantanimal attraction


----------



## Kindbud

SubmarineGirl said:


> If I lived closer you could have subgirls free landscaping service to scoop up all the littles…


Yea isn't that the truth


----------



## stain

Tagging for later comments....


----------



## RosterMan

Shiloh?


----------



## Kindbud

Hey big curious about something are you keeping them outside or artificial light? I've been keeping my little one I have going right now and the ones I just germinated in a window seal that's cut off from inside light at night so the plants only getting natural light so to not cause premature flowering once I put them in there new homes in a week or so weather is getting above 45 every night so should be good


----------



## bigsur51

Kindbud said:


> Hey big curious about something are you keeping them outside or artificial light? I've been keeping my little one I have going right now and the ones I just germinated in a window seal that's cut off from inside light at night so the plants only getting natural light so to not cause premature flowering once I put them in there new homes in a week or so weather is getting above 45 every night so should be good





artificial light , t8’s

I’ll take a photo when I go over to the homestead

 it yeah , as soon as they are 4-5 nodes high I will put them outdoors on sunny days and bring them back inside at night , back under the lights 24/7

the tricky part for me is getting the timing right so they don’t go into flower

it is a real pain in the arse to turn them back into vegging


----------



## Kindbud

bigsur51 said:


> artificial light , t8’s
> 
> I’ll take a photo when I go over to the homestead
> 
> it yeah , as soon as they are 4-5 nodes high I will put them outdoors on sunny days and bring them back inside at night , back under the lights 24/7
> 
> the tricky part for me is getting the timing right so they don’t go into flower
> 
> it is a real pain in the arse to turn them back into vegging


Ahhh see I do it differently I just let them only get the natural light that's why I start early and using the natural light they don't go into flowering like they do sometimes using artificial


----------



## Kindbud

This was last time I got to do a good grow started those around the same time as now was standing on a ladder the second picture well hopefully things go well this year


----------



## Kindbud

Can't wait to see your monsters I'd love to grow them under good lights for a few months before going outside can't even imagine how big they could get here


----------



## bigsur51




----------



## Kindbud

Wow that's what I'm talking about what did you yield off 1 of those a ton I bet


----------



## WeedHopper

Damn Big,, thats some trees ya got there bro.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 291992
> View attachment 291993
> View attachment 291994


Gosh dang Big, I just had one of those “that’s what she said“ things in my head. They are beautiful  Wow!


----------



## RosterMan




----------



## Bugus_Monkey

I so want to try one last time. I was gifted some really great seeds. You talk about F'n "Flat Land". All the wind breaks and briar barriers are gone in the interest of getting one or 2 extra rows of corn in. All the ole places we used to plant around our lake now have houses on them. Grad HS in 85 and moved away in 89. Back 10 years now or so and everyplace we used to be able to stash a vehicle off the road and in the woods is gone. Many of what's left of the older country stream/tree lines now have houses on one side or the other. I'm not 100% sure I'm still capable of running through the woods and briars at night with a 5 gallon bucket full of water in each hand, with lids on. I just been growing inside. I been thinking about an electric bike for nighttime silent travel through the countryside. Then, just in the last couple months, there have been cougar sightings in my area at night. (who knows what they are seeing) ... It might suck to get caught with a firearm (cougar) while one is out tending their garden. And really, What in the F are you going to do with that much weed anyways... I can hear Mrs. Monkey saying that.  Sounds so tempting though. Prove to myself that I'm still in shape, however so slightly, and that I still got the balls and minds-set to pull it off.  I probably should put the pinch hitter down and figure out supper...  The rush when branches are snapping or corn is rustling in the distance while you are out there checking them.


----------



## spunom

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I so want to try one last time. I was gifted some really great seeds. You talk about F'n "Flat Land". All the wind breaks and briar barriers are gone in the interest of getting one or 2 extra rows of corn in. All the ole places we used to plant around our lake now have houses on them. Grad HS in 85 and moved away in 89. Back 10 years now or so and everyplace we used to be able to stash a vehicle off the road and in the woods is gone. Many of what's left of the older country stream/tree lines now have houses on one side or the other. I'm not 100% sure I'm still capable of running through the woods and briars at night with a 5 gallon bucket full of water in each hand, with lids on. I just been growing inside. I been thinking about an electric bike for nighttime silent travel through the countryside. Then, just in the last couple months, there have been cougar sightings in my area at night. (who knows what they are seeing) ... It might suck to get caught with a firearm (cougar) while one is out tending their garden. And really, What in the F are you going to do with that much weed anyways... I can hear Mrs. Monkey saying that.  Sounds so tempting though. Prove to myself that I'm still in shape, however so slightly, and that I still got the balls and minds-set to pull it off.  I probably should put the pinch hitter down and figure out supper...  The rush when branches are snapping or corn is rustling in the distance while you are out there checking them.


Send some of those cougars my way


----------



## Kindbud

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I so want to try one last time. I was gifted some really great seeds. You talk about F'n "Flat Land". All the wind breaks and briar barriers are gone in the interest of getting one or 2 extra rows of corn in. All the ole places we used to plant around our lake now have houses on them. Grad HS in 85 and moved away in 89. Back 10 years now or so and everyplace we used to be able to stash a vehicle off the road and in the woods is gone. Many of what's left of the older country stream/tree lines now have houses on one side or the other. I'm not 100% sure I'm still capable of running through the woods and briars at night with a 5 gallon bucket full of water in each hand, with lids on. I just been growing inside. I been thinking about an electric bike for nighttime silent travel through the countryside. Then, just in the last couple months, there have been cougar sightings in my area at night. (who knows what they are seeing) ... It might suck to get caught with a firearm (cougar) while one is out tending their garden. And really, What in the F are you going to do with that much weed anyways... I can hear Mrs. Monkey saying that.  Sounds so tempting though. Prove to myself that I'm still in shape, however so slightly, and that I still got the balls and minds-set to pull it off.  I probably should put the pinch hitter down and figure out supper...  The rush when branches are snapping or corn is rustling in the distance while you are out there checking them.


Yup that's why I'm halfway not mad about it still being illegal here that rush is great shoot one time was out watering helo flew by ran and dove out of sight underneath a big fallen down oak tree he circled back bye but he was moving so wasn't that worried but my heart was bumping like never before


----------



## Carty

Brother Big grows em big huh?  Been enjoying your grows for many years now my friend..  Love your line up, your starting 2 I have my eye on, Trashberry is one..  my local partner is growing the Ultimate OG atm..  

dUMB me is just now figuring out how to follow threads..  so yours has been clicked and I'll be rooting along..

You never fail to impress with  some of the genetics you get your hands on...  btw.  LOVE the vertical SCROG.. hehe


----------



## bigsur51

well I got some bad news

the heater malfunctioned last night and burned all the plants


----------



## Patwi

bigsur51 said:


> well I got some bad news
> 
> the heater malfunctioned last night and burned all the plants




f#cking heaters .. sorry about your loss brother


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> well I got some bad news
> 
> the heater malfunctioned last night and burned all the plants


So sorry big…


----------



## Kindbud

bigsur51 said:


> well I got some bad news
> 
> the heater malfunctioned last night and burned all the plants


WoW man dam heater I'd call or email the company and give them he11 over that sucks big time man dam sorry about the little babies that hurts


----------



## Africanna

bigsur51 said:


> well I got some bad news
> 
> the heater malfunctioned last night and burned all the plants


wth big.  That's no damn good.  Some serious malfunction there.
Not too late to get those biggies going again


----------



## bigsur51

April Fools you mother truckers


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> April Fools you mother truckers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292242


Oh brother, you got me. I felt so bad for you too you ole bastard


----------



## Africanna

You dirty schmastard!  Suckered me and I fell hook, line and stinkin' sinker - sh!t 2 bricks!


----------



## boo

I'll have a bacon cheese royale big...zed's dead...


----------



## spunom




----------



## RosterMan

aLL wORK  lol
wELCOME bACK


----------



## choxie

LOL you got me on that April fool's!!!

Holy cow, your plants are some steroided up Godzilla monstrosities. And here I'm playing with tiny popcorn nugs...


----------



## Carty

Ah man.  What's a heat er is it... hee terr.. hmm
Have to Google it.  LoL

Bad luck buddy, but glad all you lost..


----------



## bigsur51

Carty said:


> Ah man.  What's a heat er is it... hee terr.. hmm
> Have to Google it.  LoL
> 
> Bad luck buddy, but glad all you lost..





hey man , it was an April Fools prank……..try to keep up ok


----------



## bigsur51

weekend update

so yeah , more than a few ganja gardeners have trouble dealing with long legged cannabis babies 

they try to use toothpicks and stuff to keep them from falling over

worse yet is getting some fungi and bad pathogens and ending up with damping off








to minimize the odds of losing long legged baby cannabis plants , plant the seeds in a half cup of soil instead of a full cup

when the first set of leaves reach the top of the beer cups , add more soil








problem solved

















stay tuned


----------



## Africanna

bigsur51 said:


> weekend update
> 
> so yeah , more than a few ganja gardeners have trouble dealing with long legged cannabis babies
> 
> they try to use toothpicks and stuff to keep them from falling over
> 
> worse yet is getting some fungi and bad pathogens and ending up with damping off
> 
> View attachment 292352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to minimize the odds of losing long legged baby cannabis plants , plant the seeds in a half cup of soil instead of a full cup
> 
> when the first set of leaves reach the top of the beer cups , add more soil
> 
> 
> View attachment 292355
> 
> 
> 
> problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292356
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay tuned


Bummer on the damping off.
Useful tip with the cup there Big.  I do similarly when this happens to me.


----------



## Kindbud

Wow nice stuff they look great I'm having problems with mine have you ever saw a seedling have trouble pushing the shell off to reveal there first leaves I have had 1 push it off and the others look like there having problems and idk if I got a bad Bach of seeds I mean they were under sized or atleast to me they were but it looks as if 1 of them has died from something idk if it couldn't push its shell off or what this morning they looked fine except they still hadn't pushed it off and spread there first leafs idk I've had nothing but problems with these seeds sense I germinated and planted them  1st they couldn't push up and out by them selfs not like they were to deep or anything just 1/4 inch or so deep. 2 they took longer to push up after I uncovered them a little. Now 3 they arnt shedding the shells off like they should have already done I don't understand it it can't be that it was 65 or in my downstairs because the other plant I have had no problems germinating and popping up down stairs just doesn't make sense to me after tomorrow I plan on letting the seed bank know whats going on I've used the exact soil twice before idk maybe I just got a bad batch they said to let them know the # that sprout up so I'll just explain to them what's going on thank God this is still early in the year


----------



## Carty

bigsur51 said:


> hey man , it was an April Fools prank……..try to keep up ok



Oh... gonna be mean to Carty eh?   Ohm Ohm... 1 plant shall stem over.  ohm ohm.....  muwahahahaha.

yeah, I caught it after I posted it was a fools joke.  but I still thought the Hee ter was funny stuff,  not used much here.

later tator


----------



## bigsur51

it is on like donkey Kong


----------



## Africanna

bigsur51 said:


> it is on like donkey Kong
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292887
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292890


Something's about to go down.  May it be a good one


----------



## OGKushman

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 292352


This is 110% absolutely Pythium. I’ve posted that photo before. If your plants are doing this throw away everything and start over and start burning sulphur in your veg room. I know you snagged that off google and your sprouts look fine, but for anyone reading…


----------



## OGKushman

Hey BigSur can you try a tad of this in one side by side with no other changes? I think you’ll like the results…freaking root mats form


----------



## bigsur51

OGKushman said:


> This is 110% absolutely Pythium. I’ve posted that photo before. If your plants are doing this throw away everything and start over and start burning sulphur in your veg room. I know you snagged that off google and your sprouts look fine, but for anyone reading…




yep 



*Damping-off*

October 2014
_Michael Johnson, Grand County Horticulture Agent • Claudia Nischwitz, Extension Plant Pathologist_






*Fig. 1.* Bare spots in seedling tray where seedlings
had been killed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Fig. 2. *Stem of seedling turns brown and seedling falls.
*Quick Facts*

Damping-off is caused by several soilborne fungi
The fungi thrive in wet conditions. Some have motile spores that can swim in water from root to root
It can easily be prevented by good sanitation andgood cultural practices
Damping-off is caused by several soilborne fungi including Pythium, Rhizoctonia, Fusarium and Phytophthora species. The fungi kill seedlings that are just germinating and seedlings that have been growing for several days.

*Symptoms*
Symptoms vary depending on time of infection. If seedlings are killed during germination, circular bare spots occur in seed flats (Fig. 1). If seedlings have emerged, they may look normal the first few days and then the lower stem turns brown or black and the seedling falls over (Fig. 2). 



Some species of _Pythium _are found in field soil, sand, pond and stream water and their sediments, and dead roots of previous crops. _P. irregulare_ and _P. cryptoirregulare_ have been isolated from almost every type of greenhouse crop grown but _P. aphanidermatum_ seems to be associated primarily with poinsettia and very few other crops. _Pythium_ is very rarely found in commercially available soilless potting mixes. It is easily introduced into pasteurized soil or soilless mixes by using dirty tools, dirty pots or flats, walking on or allowing pets to walk on the mixes and by dumping the mixes on benches or potting shed floors that have not been thoroughly cleaned.

Fungus gnat larvae and shorefly adult activity may also be involved in moving _Pythium _from place to place in greenhouses. When introduced into a soil mix that has been heat-treated for too long or at too high a temperature, _Pythium_ can cause severe root rot because it has few competitors to check its activity.

Although Pythium species that form zoospores have long been considered a threat to crops grown in ebb and flood irrigation systems, this has not generally been true unless irrigation times are long (45 min. or longer) or if pots sit in puddles of water because the bench or floor does not drain completely. _Pythium _in hydroponic systems is definitely a threat to the crops. If _Pythium _infests a cutting bed, large losses occur. _Pythium ultimum_ is primarily associated with soil and sand. When commercial growers switched to soilless mixes, this species became less important than when growers used field soil in the potting mix. _P. ultimum_ does not form the swimming spore stage. Almost all plants are susceptible to Pythium root rot. Root tips, very important in taking up nutrients and water, are attacked and killed first. _Pythium _also can rot the base of cuttings.

*Symptoms*

Plants are stunted.
Root tips are brown and dead.
Plants wilt at mid-day and may recover at night.
Plants yellow and die.
Brown tissue on the outer portion of the root easily pulls off leaving a strand of vascular tissue exposed.
The cells of roots contain round, microscopic, thick-walled spores.


----------



## CrashMagnet

Great, now I'm going to have nightmares about a giant pythium monster crushing my seedlings..


----------



## RosterMan

*How to prevent seedling damping off*

Home
 Yard and garden
 Solve a problem
 How to prevent seedling damping off
*Quick facts*

Damping off affects many vegetables and flowers.
It is caused by a fungus or mold that thrive in cool, wet conditions.
It is most common in young seedlings.
Often large sections or whole trays of seedlings are killed.
It can cause root rot or crown rot in more mature plants.
Use sterilized pots or trays with good drainage and use clean, new potting soil to prevent damping off.
*Damping off is a disease of seedlings *
Seedlings infected by damping off rarely survive to produce a vigorous plant. Quite often a large section or an entire tray of seedlings is killed.





Visible damping off fungus growing on an emerging seedling.
Once plants have mature leaves and a well developed root system, they are better able to naturally resist the fungus or mold that causes damping off. There is a critical period of growth between planting and maturity when special care needs to be taken to protect sensitive seedlings.

A wide variety of vegetables and flowers can be affected by damping off. Young leaves, roots and stems of newly emerged seedlings are highly susceptible to infection. Under certain environmental conditions, damping off pathogens can cause root rot or crown rot in mature plants.

The fungi, _Rhizoctonia_ spp. and _Fusarium_ spp., along with the water mold _Pythium_spp. are the most common pathogens responsible for damping off.

*Identifying damping off symptoms*

Seedlings fail to emerge from the soil.
Cotyledons (the first leaves produced by a seedling) and seedling stems are water soaked, soft, mushy and may be discolored gray to brown.
Seedling stems become water soaked and thin, almost thread like, where infected.
Young leaves wilt and turn green-gray to brown.
Roots are absent, stunted or have grayish-brown sunken spots.
Fluffy white cobweb-like growth on infected plant parts under high humidity.
*What causes damping off*




Mushy tan spots on these seedlings are signs of infection by damping off fungi that can be caused by over watering.
All of the pathogens (fungi and molds) responsible for damping off survive well in soil and plant debris.
The pathogens can be introduced into the seedling tray in several ways.

Pots, tools, and potting media that have been used in previous seasons and are not properly cleaned can harbor the pathogens.
Spores of _Fusarium_ spp. can be blown in and carried by insects like fungus gnats, or move in splashing irrigation water. 
_Pythium_ spp. is often introduced on dirty hands, contaminated tools or by hose ends that have been in contact with dirt and debris.
Once introduced to a seedling tray, the damping off pathogens easily move from plant to plant by growing through the potting media or in shared irrigation water.
Garden soil often contains small amounts of the damping off pathogens. If you use garden soil to fill seedling trays, you could introduce the damping off pathogens that cause the disease into the warm wet conditions best for seed growth.
Seeds planted directly into the garden can also suffer from damping off. Disease is particularly severe when seeds are planted in soils that are too cool for optimal germination or when weather turns cool and wet after planting resulting in slow germination and growth.
The damping off pathogens thrive in cool wet conditions. And any condition that slows plant growth will increase damping off. Low light, overwatering, high salts from over fertilizing and cool soil temperatures are all associated with increased damping off.
*Preventing and managing the disease*




Infection of seedling stems by the damping off fungi results in thin wiry rotted stems that cannot support the seedling.

Sterilize all used pots and trays in a solution of 10% household bleach by soaking for 30 minutes.
Use new potting mix to fill trays. Don't reuse potting mix and don't use garden soil or compost.
Clean all tools that will be used in planting and maintenance of the seedlings. Store them in a clean location when not in use.
Use a heating pad under trays to warm soil to 70-75°F for indoor plant production.
Wait until garden soil has reached optimal temperature for germination before planting outdoors. This temperature varies depending on the plant (see the table below).
Use a potting mix with good drainage. Water to keep it moist but not soggy. Use pots with drainage holes to insure good drainage of excess water.
Keep hoses and water heads off the floor.
Use clean warm (68 – 77 F) water to water young seedlings. Cool water (50 F) slows plant growth and increases the opportunity for infection.
Do not apply fertilizer to seedlings until several true leaves have developed. Then apply 1/4 strength standard soluble fertilizer. Many potting mixes contain slow release fertilizer and do not require any fertilizer application.
Provide 12-16 hrs of light from a soft white fluorescent or grow light to seedlings. Light from a window is not enough.
*Soil temperatures for best seed germination*

CropMinimum soil tempBest soil tempCucumbers, melons, squash60 F95 FSweet corn50 F95 FPeas40 F75 FOnions35 F75 FPotatoes50 F
Michelle Grabowski, Extension educator


----------



## bigsur51

*Fusarium fungus in Cannabis: prevention, control and elimination*
Created: 17 April, 2020 by Fran Quesada Moya
Reading Time 4 minutes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fusarium-attack-to-microscope-view-cannabis-plant

Fusarium is one of the worst diseases that we can suffer while growing cannabis plants. This fungus can destroy your girls in a matter of days, and no one is safe because Fusarium spores are in the air waiting for the right conditions to develop.
It is best to try to identify it as soon as possible and, as always, better safe than sorry. In this article we are going to know in depth this great enemy of our favorite weed, how it is, its characteristics, the symptoms it produces, damages and photos. Have a seat, we’re going to start.

Index [+]
* Definition. What is Fusarium ?*




Fusarium is a kind of fungus that lives in the soil and has many different species. Its attack is known as Fusarium wilt, and can be lethal in many cases, so it is recommended to know how to recognize it and, especially, to prevent it. In outdoor and greenhouse cannabis crops its presence is very common, as well as indoors with lack of hygiene.
It is a filamentous fungal species of the Nectriaceae family, they are saprophytes, so they depend on other living things that parasite, feed on them, steal their energy and eventually die.



* Fusarium species*

There are more than 1000 different types, but they are divided into groups according to the way they attack. They are known as Vascular Wilt Fusarium, Root Rot Fusarium or Stem Cancer Fusarium.
The one that commonly attacks cannabis plants is Fusarium Oxysporum. It is responsible for vascular wilt, as it attacks the Xylem, the passage through which sap flows.
Another species of this fungus that can attack cannabis is the Fusarium Solani, but its attack is different, since it is responsible for the rot of the root.
There are some varieties that can also appear in cannabis crops, although their attack is much less common. These include F. Gramineum, F. Sulphureum, F. Sambucinum, F. Laeteritium, F. Avenaceum and F. Culmorum. These cause a condition known as “Stem Cancer”.

* Fusarium characteristics*

Most species in the Fusarium gender are harmless, live in many different types of soil and do not cause problems. The first references to this fungus are from the Soviet Union in the 1930s because of a tragic infection in grain fields.
They create colonies that can be of many colors: yellowish, brownish, whitish, reddish, beige or pink among others. Some species create aerial mycelium and they are reproduced by spores called Macro and Microconidia.
Some types of Fusarium proved to have great destructive power on other crops, so the fungus quickly spread to other continents. In the 1950s it reached America, and later was even used by the US government to eradicate drug plantations.
It grows in hot and humid environments, so it usually appears in greenhouses and indoor crops, although it can also happens outdoors during summer.






Microscopic image showing the fungal attack on the secondary roots*



* Fusarium symptoms*

There are several visual signs that show a possible Fusarium infection, but the easiest ones to identify with the naked eye are fallen leaves on the plant as if it were not watered and withering of one or several branches, and even of the whole plant.
By the time we detect the problem it is too late, the fungus has penetrated the plant and the damage caused is irreversible. If it is an attack of the Solani species we will find the substrate wet and there will be nothing to do, because the plant won’t drink again, but if we observe the damage in one or several branches we can still do something, but we have to do it quickly.

* Fusarium treatment*

If you visit your crop one day and find a plant that has one or more branches that look dead, cut them off as soon as possible. F. Oxysporum species attacks the Xylem and can dry out parts of the plant, it is difficult to get rid of the problem even by quickly removing the affected areas, but in cases where it’s close to harvesting, it can hold up. There is no fungicide for fusarium, so the best fungicide in this case is prevention.

*Ways to prevent Fusarium and other fungi*

Best possible cleaning of the growing area
Add Silicon, Trichoderma and/or Mycorrhiza to the substrate
Alternate watering with oxygenated water
Keep the substrate at a warm temperature
Avoid over-fertilization
Use natural fungicides in irrigation, such as propolis or horsetail
Prune lower areas to maintain good aeration and avoid moisture spots
Try not to match a relative humidity above 50% with a temperature above 80º F. (27º C.).
Remove every leaf that falls on the substrate or on the ground to avoid decomposition
Use new, sterilized and quality substrate

* Fusarium images*






Image showing the trunk of a cannabis plant infected with F. Oxysporum*






Photograph showing the withering of a branch produced by Fusarium*






Image showing the damage caused by Fusarium*






Image of a cannabis plant affected by F. Solani

* Conclusion*

Fusarium fungus is one of the worst enemies we can find in a cannabis crop. Given the difficulty in saving plants affected by their attack, we strongly recommend using preventive fungicides, beneficial micro life and keep our crop clean and with good environmental parameters. I hope you liked this article and, if so, I hope you share it and that you never find this pest in your weed.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

Kindbud said:


> This was last time I got to do a good grow started those around the same time as now was standing on a ladder the second picture well hopefully things go well this year  View attachment 291970
> 
> 
> View attachment 291969


Lovely!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

bigsur51 said:


> *Fusarium fungus in Cannabis: prevention, control and elimination*
> Created: 17 April, 2020 by Fran Quesada Moya
> Reading Time 4 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fusarium-attack-to-microscope-view-cannabis-plant
> 
> Fusarium is one of the worst diseases that we can suffer while growing cannabis plants. This fungus can destroy your girls in a matter of days, and no one is safe because Fusarium spores are in the air waiting for the right conditions to develop.
> It is best to try to identify it as soon as possible and, as always, better safe than sorry. In this article we are going to know in depth this great enemy of our favorite weed, how it is, its characteristics, the symptoms it produces, damages and photos. Have a seat, we’re going to start.
> 
> Index [+]
> * Definition. What is Fusarium ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fusarium is a kind of fungus that lives in the soil and has many different species. Its attack is known as Fusarium wilt, and can be lethal in many cases, so it is recommended to know how to recognize it and, especially, to prevent it. In outdoor and greenhouse cannabis crops its presence is very common, as well as indoors with lack of hygiene.
> It is a filamentous fungal species of the Nectriaceae family, they are saprophytes, so they depend on other living things that parasite, feed on them, steal their energy and eventually die.
> 
> 
> 
> * Fusarium species*
> 
> There are more than 1000 different types, but they are divided into groups according to the way they attack. They are known as Vascular Wilt Fusarium, Root Rot Fusarium or Stem Cancer Fusarium.
> The one that commonly attacks cannabis plants is Fusarium Oxysporum. It is responsible for vascular wilt, as it attacks the Xylem, the passage through which sap flows.
> Another species of this fungus that can attack cannabis is the Fusarium Solani, but its attack is different, since it is responsible for the rot of the root.
> There are some varieties that can also appear in cannabis crops, although their attack is much less common. These include F. Gramineum, F. Sulphureum, F. Sambucinum, F. Laeteritium, F. Avenaceum and F. Culmorum. These cause a condition known as “Stem Cancer”.
> 
> * Fusarium characteristics*
> 
> Most species in the Fusarium gender are harmless, live in many different types of soil and do not cause problems. The first references to this fungus are from the Soviet Union in the 1930s because of a tragic infection in grain fields.
> They create colonies that can be of many colors: yellowish, brownish, whitish, reddish, beige or pink among others. Some species create aerial mycelium and they are reproduced by spores called Macro and Microconidia.
> Some types of Fusarium proved to have great destructive power on other crops, so the fungus quickly spread to other continents. In the 1950s it reached America, and later was even used by the US government to eradicate drug plantations.
> It grows in hot and humid environments, so it usually appears in greenhouses and indoor crops, although it can also happens outdoors during summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microscopic image showing the fungal attack on the secondary roots*
> 
> 
> 
> * Fusarium symptoms*
> 
> There are several visual signs that show a possible Fusarium infection, but the easiest ones to identify with the naked eye are fallen leaves on the plant as if it were not watered and withering of one or several branches, and even of the whole plant.
> By the time we detect the problem it is too late, the fungus has penetrated the plant and the damage caused is irreversible. If it is an attack of the Solani species we will find the substrate wet and there will be nothing to do, because the plant won’t drink again, but if we observe the damage in one or several branches we can still do something, but we have to do it quickly.
> 
> * Fusarium treatment*
> 
> If you visit your crop one day and find a plant that has one or more branches that look dead, cut them off as soon as possible. F. Oxysporum species attacks the Xylem and can dry out parts of the plant, it is difficult to get rid of the problem even by quickly removing the affected areas, but in cases where it’s close to harvesting, it can hold up. There is no fungicide for fusarium, so the best fungicide in this case is prevention.
> 
> *Ways to prevent Fusarium and other fungi*
> 
> Best possible cleaning of the growing area
> Add Silicon, Trichoderma and/or Mycorrhiza to the substrate
> Alternate watering with oxygenated water
> Keep the substrate at a warm temperature
> Avoid over-fertilization
> Use natural fungicides in irrigation, such as propolis or horsetail
> Prune lower areas to maintain good aeration and avoid moisture spots
> Try not to match a relative humidity above 50% with a temperature above 80º F. (27º C.).
> Remove every leaf that falls on the substrate or on the ground to avoid decomposition
> Use new, sterilized and quality substrate
> 
> * Fusarium images*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image showing the trunk of a cannabis plant infected with F. Oxysporum*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photograph showing the withering of a branch produced by Fusarium*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image showing the damage caused by Fusarium*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image of a cannabis plant affected by F. Solani
> 
> * Conclusion*
> 
> Fusarium fungus is one of the worst enemies we can find in a cannabis crop. Given the difficulty in saving plants affected by their attack, we strongly recommend using preventive fungicides, beneficial micro life and keep our crop clean and with good environmental parameters. I hope you liked this article and, if so, I hope you share it and that you never find this pest in your weed.



Excellent information!  Thank you! I've never had this problem but I suspect I may know of a few gardens that have!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

TheBlackHydra said:


> *How to prevent seedling damping off*
> 
> Home
> Yard and garden
> Solve a problem
> How to prevent seedling damping off
> *Quick facts*
> 
> Damping off affects many vegetables and flowers.
> It is caused by a fungus or mold that thrive in cool, wet conditions.
> It is most common in young seedlings.
> Often large sections or whole trays of seedlings are killed.
> It can cause root rot or crown rot in more mature plants.
> Use sterilized pots or trays with good drainage and use clean, new potting soil to prevent damping off.
> *Damping off is a disease of seedlings *
> Seedlings infected by damping off rarely survive to produce a vigorous plant. Quite often a large section or an entire tray of seedlings is killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visible damping off fungus growing on an emerging seedling.
> Once plants have mature leaves and a well developed root system, they are better able to naturally resist the fungus or mold that causes damping off. There is a critical period of growth between planting and maturity when special care needs to be taken to protect sensitive seedlings.
> 
> A wide variety of vegetables and flowers can be affected by damping off. Young leaves, roots and stems of newly emerged seedlings are highly susceptible to infection. Under certain environmental conditions, damping off pathogens can cause root rot or crown rot in mature plants.
> 
> The fungi, _Rhizoctonia_ spp. and _Fusarium_ spp., along with the water mold _Pythium_spp. are the most common pathogens responsible for damping off.
> 
> *Identifying damping off symptoms*
> 
> Seedlings fail to emerge from the soil.
> Cotyledons (the first leaves produced by a seedling) and seedling stems are water soaked, soft, mushy and may be discolored gray to brown.
> Seedling stems become water soaked and thin, almost thread like, where infected.
> Young leaves wilt and turn green-gray to brown.
> Roots are absent, stunted or have grayish-brown sunken spots.
> Fluffy white cobweb-like growth on infected plant parts under high humidity.
> *What causes damping off*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushy tan spots on these seedlings are signs of infection by damping off fungi that can be caused by over watering.
> All of the pathogens (fungi and molds) responsible for damping off survive well in soil and plant debris.
> The pathogens can be introduced into the seedling tray in several ways.
> 
> Pots, tools, and potting media that have been used in previous seasons and are not properly cleaned can harbor the pathogens.
> Spores of _Fusarium_ spp. can be blown in and carried by insects like fungus gnats, or move in splashing irrigation water.
> _Pythium_ spp. is often introduced on dirty hands, contaminated tools or by hose ends that have been in contact with dirt and debris.
> Once introduced to a seedling tray, the damping off pathogens easily move from plant to plant by growing through the potting media or in shared irrigation water.
> Garden soil often contains small amounts of the damping off pathogens. If you use garden soil to fill seedling trays, you could introduce the damping off pathogens that cause the disease into the warm wet conditions best for seed growth.
> Seeds planted directly into the garden can also suffer from damping off. Disease is particularly severe when seeds are planted in soils that are too cool for optimal germination or when weather turns cool and wet after planting resulting in slow germination and growth.
> The damping off pathogens thrive in cool wet conditions. And any condition that slows plant growth will increase damping off. Low light, overwatering, high salts from over fertilizing and cool soil temperatures are all associated with increased damping off.
> *Preventing and managing the disease*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infection of seedling stems by the damping off fungi results in thin wiry rotted stems that cannot support the seedling.
> 
> Sterilize all used pots and trays in a solution of 10% household bleach by soaking for 30 minutes.
> Use new potting mix to fill trays. Don't reuse potting mix and don't use garden soil or compost.
> Clean all tools that will be used in planting and maintenance of the seedlings. Store them in a clean location when not in use.
> Use a heating pad under trays to warm soil to 70-75°F for indoor plant production.
> Wait until garden soil has reached optimal temperature for germination before planting outdoors. This temperature varies depending on the plant (see the table below).
> Use a potting mix with good drainage. Water to keep it moist but not soggy. Use pots with drainage holes to insure good drainage of excess water.
> Keep hoses and water heads off the floor.
> Use clean warm (68 – 77 F) water to water young seedlings. Cool water (50 F) slows plant growth and increases the opportunity for infection.
> Do not apply fertilizer to seedlings until several true leaves have developed. Then apply 1/4 strength standard soluble fertilizer. Many potting mixes contain slow release fertilizer and do not require any fertilizer application.
> Provide 12-16 hrs of light from a soft white fluorescent or grow light to seedlings. Light from a window is not enough.
> *Soil temperatures for best seed germination*
> 
> CropMinimum soil tempBest soil tempCucumbers, melons, squash60 F95 FSweet corn50 F95 FPeas40 F75 FOnions35 F75 FPotatoes50 F
> Michelle Grabowski, Extension educator



Excellent , This very helpful for beginners!  Kindness!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 291992
> View attachment 291993
> View attachment 291994


I'm in Love! So gorgeous!


----------



## WeedHopper

Damping Off. Could that be considered the sweat that runs down my crack when im outside working?


----------



## bigsur51

WeedHopper said:


> Damping Off. Could that be considered the sweat that runs down my crack when im outside working?




unlike relative humidity , the sweat running off one’s testicles while he is boinking his sister in law


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> unlike relative humidity , the sweat running off one’s testicles while he is boinking his sister in law


The thin one or the chubby one, it's important to know this


----------



## RosterMan

TheBlackHydra said:


> *How to prevent Nutsack damping off while doing your Sister in Law*
> 
> Home
> Yard and garden
> Solve a problem
> How to prevent seedling damping off
> *Quick facts*
> 
> Damping off affects many vegetables and flowers.
> It is caused by a fungus or mold that thrive in cool, wet conditions.
> It is most common in young seedlings.
> Often large sections or whole trays of seedlings are killed.
> It can cause root rot or crown rot in more mature plants.
> Use sterilized pots or trays with good drainage and use clean, new potting soil to prevent damping off.
> *Damping off is a disease of seedlings *
> Seedlings infected by damping off rarely survive to produce a vigorous plant. Quite often a large section or an entire tray of seedlings is killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visible damping off fungus growing on an emerging seedling.
> Once plants have mature leaves and a well developed root system, they are better able to naturally resist the fungus or mold that causes damping off. There is a critical period of growth between planting and maturity when special care needs to be taken to protect sensitive seedlings.
> 
> A wide variety of vegetables and flowers can be affected by damping off. Young leaves, roots and stems of newly emerged seedlings are highly susceptible to infection. Under certain environmental conditions, damping off pathogens can cause root rot or crown rot in mature plants.
> 
> The fungi, _Rhizoctonia_ spp. and _Fusarium_ spp., along with the water mold _Pythium_spp. are the most common pathogens responsible for damping off.
> 
> *Identifying damping off symptoms*
> 
> Seedlings fail to emerge from the soil.
> Cotyledons (the first leaves produced by a seedling) and seedling stems are water soaked, soft, mushy and may be discolored gray to brown.
> Seedling stems become water soaked and thin, almost thread like, where infected.
> Young leaves wilt and turn green-gray to brown.
> Roots are absent, stunted or have grayish-brown sunken spots.
> Fluffy white cobweb-like growth on infected plant parts under high humidity.
> *What causes damping off*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushy tan spots on these seedlings are signs of infection by damping off fungi that can be caused by over watering.
> All of the pathogens (fungi and molds) responsible for damping off survive well in soil and plant debris.
> The pathogens can be introduced into the seedling tray in several ways.
> 
> Pots, tools, and potting media that have been used in previous seasons and are not properly cleaned can harbor the pathogens.
> Spores of _Fusarium_ spp. can be blown in and carried by insects like fungus gnats, or move in splashing irrigation water.
> _Pythium_ spp. is often introduced on dirty hands, contaminated tools or by hose ends that have been in contact with dirt and debris.
> Once introduced to a seedling tray, the damping off pathogens easily move from plant to plant by growing through the potting media or in shared irrigation water.
> Garden soil often contains small amounts of the damping off pathogens. If you use garden soil to fill seedling trays, you could introduce the damping off pathogens that cause the disease into the warm wet conditions best for seed growth.
> Seeds planted directly into the garden can also suffer from damping off. Disease is particularly severe when seeds are planted in soils that are too cool for optimal germination or when weather turns cool and wet after planting resulting in slow germination and growth.
> The damping off pathogens thrive in cool wet conditions. And any condition that slows plant growth will increase damping off. Low light, overwatering, high salts from over fertilizing and cool soil temperatures are all associated with increased damping off.
> *Preventing and managing the disease*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infection of seedling stems by the damping off fungi results in thin wiry rotted stems that cannot support the seedling.
> 
> Sterilize all used pots and trays in a solution of 10% household bleach by soaking for 30 minutes.
> Use new potting mix to fill trays. Don't reuse potting mix and don't use garden soil or compost.
> Clean all tools that will be used in planting and maintenance of the seedlings. Store them in a clean location when not in use.
> Use a heating pad under trays to warm soil to 70-75°F for indoor plant production.
> Wait until garden soil has reached optimal temperature for germination before planting outdoors. This temperature varies depending on the plant (see the table below).
> Use a potting mix with good drainage. Water to keep it moist but not soggy. Use pots with drainage holes to insure good drainage of excess water.
> Keep hoses and water heads off the floor.
> Use clean warm (68 – 77 F) water to water young seedlings. Cool water (50 F) slows plant growth and increases the opportunity for infection.
> Do not apply fertilizer to seedlings until several true leaves have developed. Then apply 1/4 strength standard soluble fertilizer. Many potting mixes contain slow release fertilizer and do not require any fertilizer application.
> Provide 12-16 hrs of light from a soft white fluorescent or grow light to seedlings. Light from a window is not enough.
> *Soil temperatures for best seed germination*
> 
> CropMinimum soil tempBest soil tempCucumbers, melons, squash60 F95 FSweet corn50 F95 FPeas40 F75 FOnions35 F75 FPotatoes50 F
> Michelle Grabowski, Extension educator


*FIXED IT*


----------



## Carty

I just started using a Mycos additive,  hope my results are as awesome..

My sisters ball sack or yours .. Its important to know these things...lol


----------



## RosterMan

Carty said:


> I just started using a Mycos additive,  hope my results are as awesome..
> 
> My sisters ball sack or yours .. Its important to know these things...lol


Carty the Mycos used at transplant a sprinkle coating on the roots and I do some in the hole where the roots are planned to be put then cover with soil. Good stuff , makes the roots grow carzy.


----------



## bigsur51

Mycos is good stuff indeed and we use it in our dirt.

Skitty turned me on to it about 8 yrs ago

veggies are also coming up

planted a couple of trays of flowers for my flower bed


----------



## Africanna

TheBlackHydra said:


> The thin one or the chubby one, it's important to know this


The sweaty one naturally.  The one sweating like a rapist


----------



## Africanna

duplicate


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> Mycos is good stuff indeed and we use it in our dirt.
> 
> Skitty turned me on to it about 8 yrs ago
> 
> veggies are also coming up
> 
> planted a couple of trays of flowers for my flower bed
> 
> 
> View attachment 292996
> 
> 
> View attachment 292995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292997



flowers and veggies coming up here too. Not quite yet ready fo outside but soon. No more freeze here


----------



## Carty

Could be a lot better huh?  1 month in 1gal pot..


----------



## bigsur51

Carty said:


> Could be a lot better huh?  1 month in 1gal pot.. View attachment 293115




that dog will hunt Amigo


i do like more roots than less….somewhere between yours and near root bound


----------



## Carty

This new light keeps drying these small pots out.  If I'd of done better at moisture control, be a bit better..
Love look of yours.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan

Kindbud said:


> Hey big curious about something are you keeping them outside or artificial light? I've been keeping my little one I have going right now and the ones I just germinated in a window seal that's cut off from inside light at night so the plants only getting natural light so to not cause premature flowering once I put them in there new homes in a week or so weather is getting above 45 every night so should be good


I didn't think we have enough daylight hours yet for outside.  Think we only have 11ish. Plants will be alright with just that light?  I think mid may is when we reach around 14 hours.  That's been on my mind for awhile now.  Always worried about messing my grow up.


----------



## Kindbud

DavidfromMichigan said:


> I didn't think we have enough daylight hours yet for outside.  Think we only have 11ish. Plants will be alright with just that light?  I think mid may is when we reach around 14 hours.  That's been on my mind for awhile now.  Always worried about messing my grow up.


Well I've started them early like this a time or 2 before around this time the bigger one has been growing for 3 weeks or so and new ones just a week pic is a few days old but it can be done I believe I'm getting around 13 hours now and also gotta remember sunset may be at 7:50 but is it truly dark at 7:50 really isn't dark dark until 8:30 so the plants I believe can sense the light and how everyday it gets a minute longer or so and they know now if you hive them artificial light too this will confuse them up and that's when the trouble begins. But naturally spring started a month ago for plants trees animals and nature today was the last low temperature day I was worried about Monday they are going out to stay because lows are gonna be above 45° and I believe they will be fine


----------



## bigsur51

Kindbud said:


> Well I've started them early like this a time or 2 before around this time the bigger one has been growing for 3 weeks or so and new ones just a week pic is a few days old but it can be done I believe I'm getting around 13 hours now and also gotta remember sunset may be at 7:50 but is it truly dark at 7:50 really isn't dark dark until 8:30 so the plants I believe can sense the light and how everyday it gets a minute longer or so and they know now if you hive them artificial light too this will confuse them up and that's when the trouble begins. But naturally spring started a month ago for plants trees animals and nature today was the last low temperature day I was worried about Monday they are going out to stay because lows are gonna be above 45° and I believe they will be fine





yeah the actual daylight thing is pretty trippy


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Kindbud said:


> Well I've started them early like this a time or 2 before around this time the bigger one has been growing for 3 weeks or so and new ones just a week pic is a few days old but it can be done I believe I'm getting around 13 hours now and also gotta remember sunset may be at 7:50 but is it truly dark at 7:50 really isn't dark dark until 8:30 so the plants I believe can sense the light and how everyday it gets a minute longer or so and they know now if you hive them artificial light too this will confuse them up and that's when the trouble begins. But naturally spring started a month ago for plants trees animals and nature today was the last low temperature day I was worried about Monday they are going out to stay because lows are gonna be above 45° and I believe they will be fine


I’ll be watching your grow to see if your natural light thing will work not causing early flower due to the short days we are still having.  I was always under the impression that hours of light had everything to do with it and putting them out early would cause them to try to flower then go back into veg cycle only super knarley looking. My summer plants are vegging under lights. I will probably put them out in June when the days are longer..


----------



## bigsur51

Okie dokey , watching these little babies grow is like watching paint dry so to pass the time , how about a free seed give away

I will send the winner a pack of 15 seeds

it is easy , whoever guesses closest to the number between 1 and 5000 wins

the winner gets to pick their flavor out of the following:

1. East Coast Sour Diesel x Ogers Kush

2. Snow Leopard f2  BodhiSeeds

3. Cinderella 99      f2’s from JoeyWeed

4. Chem91 x (East Coast Sour Diesel x Ogers Kush)


let the games begin!


(I will send the winning number to one of the Mods for transparency)

thanks for playing

oops , one last thing , I do not send seeds outside of America , sorry


----------



## spunom

86!


----------



## bigsur51

oh yeah , the contest ends Sunday night midnite


----------



## spunom

Crap... I picked the wrong number. In fairness, I won't ask for a mulligan


----------



## SubmarineGirl

420


----------



## DavidfromMichigan

bigsur51 said:


> Okie dokey , watching these little babies grow is like watching paint dry so to pass the time , how about a free seed give away
> 
> I will send the winner a pack of 15 seeds
> 
> it is easy , whoever guesses closest to the number between 1 and 5000 wins
> 
> the winner gets to pick their flavor out of the following:
> 
> 1. East Coast Sour Diesel x Ogers Kush
> 
> 2. Snow Leopard f2  BodhiSeeds
> 
> 3. Cinderella 99      f2’s from JoeyWeed
> 
> 4. Chem91 x (East Coast Sour Diesel x Ogers Kush)
> 
> 
> let the games begin!
> 
> 
> (I will send the winning number to one of the Mods for transparency)
> 
> thanks for playing
> 
> oops , one last thing , I do not send seeds outside of America , sorry


Holy smokes.  I was stoked just with the reply.. now we get a chance at some killer seeds.  Ha! Digging this site I tell ya.  Hmm.. 2275 is my guess.


----------



## Kindbud

Shit could always use a few more plants got 13 seeds otw from weedseedsexpress but let's see 1111 don't let me down


----------



## Kindbud

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ll be watching your grow to see if your natural light thing will work not causing early flower due to the short days we are still having.  I was always under the impression that hours of light had everything to do with it and putting them out early would cause them to try to flower then go back into veg cycle only super knarley looking. My summer plants are vegging under lights. I will probably put them out in June when the days are longer..


Look at my 2014 grow those all were started pre April hold on I'll find the link.....


----------



## Kindbud

Subgirl





__





						The Return Of Kindbud!!! 2014
					

For yall who remember me im back got 32 out right now pics coming soon!!




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## Kindbud

bigsur51 said:


> Okie dokey , watching these little babies grow is like watching paint dry so to pass the time , how about a free seed give away
> 
> I will send the winner a pack of 15 seeds
> 
> it is easy , whoever guesses closest to the number between 1 and 5000 wins
> 
> the winner gets to pick their flavor out of the following:
> 
> 1. East Coast Sour Diesel x Ogers Kush
> 
> 2. Snow Leopard f2  BodhiSeeds
> 
> 3. Cinderella 99      f2’s from JoeyWeed
> 
> 4. Chem91 x (East Coast Sour Diesel x Ogers Kush)
> 
> 
> let the games begin!
> 
> 
> (I will send the winning number to one of the Mods for transparency)
> 
> thanks for playing
> 
> oops , one last thing , I do not send seeds outside of America , sorry


That east coast diesel sounds gooddd it got that distinct pine/Christmas treey taste???


----------



## DavidfromMichigan

Kindbud said:


> Look at my 2014 grow those all were started pre April hold on I'll find the link.....


Very nice.  where abouts you live? I'm just about a few miles from the 45th parallel.  Good news to hear.


----------



## Africanna

I'll play - 2500


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Kindbud said:


> Subgirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Return Of Kindbud!!! 2014
> 
> 
> For yall who remember me im back got 32 out right now pics coming soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marijuanapassion.com


I checked out your 2014 grow. Looks like you did well with your outside grow. You shouldn’t have trouble this year if you do the same thing as we have some good weather now on the east coast. This will be my first outdoor grow so I may be a little behind you as my girls are staying inside for a bit longer. Everything tho is coming up in my yard like yours. I happened to land in Va Beach for retirement at a house where master Gardner Mr Hunt lived. Mr Hunt is not around anymore but I was somehow left the guardian for all his beautiful plants and flowers. I have no experience with flowers as my last 30+ years I lived in the woods with a lot of deer and critters that loved flowers so I just had a fenced in veggie garden and a kitchen garden outside my door to keep the honest animals honest… I still shared a little with the critters. Looking forward to seeing your 2002 grow. Hope it is as good as your last one


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 291992
> View attachment 291993
> View attachment 291994


Sequoia strain?


----------



## RosterMan

Great idea Big


----------



## bigsur51

oldfogey8 said:


> Sequoia strain?




some Mexican x Colombian


----------



## WeedHopper

I will hide and watch.
Good luck guys.


----------



## WeedHopper

bigsur51 said:


> Okie dokey , watching these little babies grow is like watching paint dry so to pass the time , how about a free seed give away
> 
> I will send the winner a pack of 15 seeds
> 
> it is easy , whoever guesses closest to the number between 1 and 5000 wins
> 
> the winner gets to pick their flavor out of the following:
> 
> 1. East Coast Sour Diesel x Ogers Kush
> 
> 2. Snow Leopard f2  BodhiSeeds
> 
> 3. Cinderella 99      f2’s from JoeyWeed
> 
> 4. Chem91 x (East Coast Sour Diesel x Ogers Kush)
> 
> 
> let the games begin!
> 
> 
> (I will send the winning number to one of the Mods for transparency)
> 
> thanks for playing
> 
> oops , one last thing , I do not send seeds outside of America , sorry


Cin99 is a tough plant and I loved growing it.
Grew it outside and bugs didn't mess with it at all.


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> Cin99 is a tough plant and I loved growing it.
> Grew it outside and bugs didn't mess with it at all.


I remember it took a very long time until ready for harvest
I still have some seed packs stored away I believe Female seeds brand


----------



## bigsur51

WeedHopper said:


> Cin99 is a tough plant and I loved growing it.
> Grew it outside and bugs didn't mess with it at all.





yep yep

she did us good year before last with 2-4 lbs per plant outdoors


c99 behind the chicken back of that bale of hay









up close c99


----------



## boo

looking good big, all the best this year...


----------



## RosterMan

Man I need to ordee some chicken shit wow


----------



## oldfogey8

TheBlackHydra said:


> Man I need to ordee some chicken shit wow


I have a bunch of wild turkey shit in my yard. Come on by if you want it…


----------



## bigsur51

boo said:


> looking good big, all the best this year...




thanks Boo , now if I can just get Mother Nature to cooperate , it’s a challenge to grow outdoors here with intense heat , o rain , 40-60 mph winds all the time , hail , and bugs

one year we lost over 90% of our outdoor crop due to weather and insect plagues


I am  digging the vigor of the Molokai Frost , they are leading the pack..seeds came from CTG straight from Hawaii







everything else is chugging along , gave them all their first meal yesterfday , 2ml Micro , 4 ml bloom , and 1 ml of cal mag
















we will up pot in a few weeks or when the babies get up to 4-6 nodes of growth


peppers and tomatoes coming along too


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking good Big.
Did you see your PM?


----------



## bigsur51

WeedHopper said:


> Looking good Big.
> Did you see your PM?




Yes Sir and thanks!


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Your garden is already looking delicious. Looking forward to them going outside


----------



## Kindbud

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Very nice.  where abouts you live? I'm just about a few miles from the 45th parallel.  Good news to hear.


Im in the Carolinas on the line SC/NC


----------



## kevinn

4490 for me


----------



## MuggyWeather

bigsur51 said:


> weekend update
> 
> so yeah , more than a few ganja gardeners have trouble dealing with long legged cannabis babies
> 
> they try to use toothpicks and stuff to keep them from falling over
> 
> worse yet is getting some fungi and bad pathogens and ending up with damping off
> 
> View attachment 292352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to minimize the odds of losing long legged baby cannabis plants , plant the seeds in a half cup of soil instead of a full cup
> 
> when the first set of leaves reach the top of the beer cups , add more soil
> 
> 
> View attachment 292355
> 
> 
> 
> problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292356
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay tuned


Great advice Big


----------



## bigsur51

Okie dokie and the Winner is……………

AFRICANA! with a winning guess of 2500


The winning  number was 2525


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> Okie dokie and the Winner is……………
> 
> AFRICANA! with a winning guess of 2500
> 
> 
> The winning  number was 2525


Congrats Africana. Loved the game Big, easy rules and much fun


----------



## WeedHopper

That's why he is called The Big Easy.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

WeedHopper said:


> That's why he is called The Big Easy.


My kinda game. I don’t like a lot of rules ask my grand kids. They got a new game to play every week. I’m ok until my grandson puts his electronic gadget in my hand and try’s to help his poor Oma thru the stress of playing it.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Big did Smoke ever get his problem fixed?


----------



## bigsur51

Kevin , spunom , SubGirl , DavidfromMichagan , and KindBud , thanks for playing And , if ya all send me an addy I will send out some consolation seeds to everyone!

just let me know what flavor please…

here is to a Groovy Day!


----------



## bigsur51

WeedHopper said:


> Hey Big did Smoke ever get his problem fixed?



I sent him your instructions and have not heard back from him….maybe he will chime in today


----------



## WeedHopper

Cool. Thanks Big. I've had that happen to me a few times.


----------



## WeedHopper

By the way. Thanks for keeping your game simple and drama free.


----------



## bigsur51

WeedHopper said:


> By the way. Thanks for keeping your game simple and drama free.




my pleasure!


everyones  a winner!


----------



## WeedHopper

We all want trophies.


----------



## Kindbud

WeedHopper said:


> We all want trophies.


Lol no trophy necessary lol that east coast diesel x Kush strain is trophy enough sent pm with question then another with address Big those will be being germinated and put out with the others sounds killer


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Big, what’s the difference in number 1 and number 4? You don’t have to send seeds but I’m trying to figure out why they are both labeled kinda the same but different. I don’t really understand strain labels yet. 
also can you direct me to an easy description link of how they make feminized seeds?


----------



## Kindbud

SubmarineGirl said:


> Big, what’s the difference in number 1 and number 4? You don’t have to send seeds but I’m trying to figure out why they are both labeled kinda the same but different. I don’t really understand strain labels yet.
> also can you direct me to an easy description link of how they make feminized seeds?


Here you go sub... and big I also would like to know the difference and which has the more potent diesel pine taste??









						How to Make Feminized Cannabis Seeds at Home | Grow Weed Easy
					

Ever wondered how those marijuana seed banks make feminized seeds? Learn how to create your own feminized seeds at home using two female plants!




					www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## Kindbud

And for those who don't wanna click and read this is how they do it...

Induce feminized pollen chemically (Recommended) – This is the professional way to feminize seeds and is how reputable seed banks and breeders create feminized seeds to sell to the public. Substances that interact with plant processes such as colloidal silver or gibberellic acid are applied to bud sites of a female plant when they start flowering. Bud sites are drenched daily for the first 3-4 weeks after the switch to 12/12. This causes a female plant to produce pollen sacs which release feminized pollen when they open up. This pollen is used on another female plant to produce feminized seeds. This article will give you step-by-step instructions on how to feminize cannabis seeds using this method.


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> Big, what’s the difference in number 1 and number 4? You don’t have to send seeds but I’m trying to figure out why they are both labeled kinda the same but different. I don’t really understand strain labels yet.
> also can you direct me to an easy description link of how they make feminized seeds?





1. East Coast Sour Diesel x Ogers Kush

the Ogers Kush is the male , ecsd the female

the seeds I planted were f1’s

i had 4 males and 3 females

i collected the pollen from the 4 males and pollinated the 3 females

these plants produced rock hard buds about the size of pool balls

the expression was more on the Kush side of things with earthy dank hints of citrus and light solvent overtones

2. Chem91 x (east coast sour diesel)

I took the pollen from the 4 males I had of ecsd x Ogers and pollinated two female Chem91 plants from Insane Seed Posse

these turned out to be a nice mix of both  with the chem 91 side it has a fragrance  of sweet fruity ,  Chem smells, with a hint of pepper and skunk overtones

and on the ecsd x Ogers side this plant leans again more towards the Ogers side


in either case there is the possibility of growing out different expressions because these are in the f2 stage where a lot of variation is possible , unlike something like an f7 or higher stabilized strandivar 

I hope that answered your question


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> 1. East Coast Sour Diesel x Ogers Kush
> 
> the Ogers Kush is the male , ecsd the female
> 
> the seeds I planted were f1’s
> 
> i had 4 males and 3 females
> 
> i collected the pollen from the 4 males and pollinated the 3 females
> 
> these plants produced rock hard buds about the size of pool balls
> 
> the expression was more on the Kush side of things with earthy dank hints of citrus and light solvent overtones
> 
> 2. Chem91 x (east coast sour diesel)
> 
> I took the pollen from the 4 males I had of ecsd x Ogers and pollinated two female Chem91 plants from Insane Seed Posse
> 
> these turned out to be a nice mix of both  with the chem 91 side it has a fragrance  of sweet fruity ,  Chem smells, with a hint of pepper and skunk overtones
> 
> and on the ecsd x Ogers side this plant leans again more towards the Ogers side
> 
> 
> in either case there is the possibility of growing out different expressions because these are in the f2 stage where a lot of variation is possible , unlike something like an f7 or higher stabilized strandivar
> 
> I hope that answered your question


Yes, I’m reading it again and again. The F2 vs F7 meaning like 7th generation  being more stable right?  By more stable I mean more of the genuine qualities of that particular mix. I’m reading it again now until I’ve got it. Sometimes it takes me a few reads before the actual light comes


----------



## SubmarineGirl

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes, I’m reading it again and again. The F2 vs F7 meaning like 7th generation  being more stable right?  By more stable I mean more of the genuine qualities of that particular mix. I’m reading it again now until I’ve got it. Sometimes it takes me a few reads before the actual light comes


I can’t wait to try this. We have a 4 plant thing in my state but I need to figure a way to do this one day. interesting learning how to mix the strains tho for sure.


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes, I’m reading it again and again. The F2 vs F7 meaning like 7th generation  being more stable right?  By more stable I mean more of the genuine qualities of that particular mix. I’m reading it again now until I’ve got it. Sometimes it takes me a few reads before the actual light comes




here is some more reading for you

there will be a pop quiz this Friday 

the f2 express the recessive traits whereas the f1 are more like the parents











						What is the Difference Between F1 and F2 Generation - Pediaa.Com
					

The main difference between F1 and F2 generation is that F1 generation is the first filial generation of the offspring from the parents while F2 generation..




					pediaa.com


----------



## bigsur51

I love working through the f2’s because of the diversity of expressions , especially the recessive traits

it is a lot of fun to me to search for certain traits in a plant , whether they are fragrances or structure or mold and bug resistant , size of buds , color , etc etc

then I get to pick the ones I like and cross breed them until they are stable , somewhere in the 4th and fifth generation


----------



## spunom

bigsur51 said:


> here is some more reading for you
> 
> there will be a pop quiz this Friday
> 
> the f2 express the recessive traits whereas the f1 are more like the parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the Difference Between F1 and F2 Generation - Pediaa.Com
> 
> 
> The main difference between F1 and F2 generation is that F1 generation is the first filial generation of the offspring from the parents while F2 generation..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pediaa.com


Will it be graded on a curve?


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> I love working through the f2’s because of the diversity of expressions , especially the recessive traits
> 
> it is a lot of fun to me to search for certain traits in a plant , whether they are fragrances or structure or mold and bug resistant , size of buds , color , etc etc
> 
> then I get to pick the ones I like and cross breed them until they are stable , somewhere in the 4th and fifth generation


I’ll bet you have quite a record keeping system on all those traits. Do you use the computer or paper?


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> here is some more reading for you
> 
> there will be a pop quiz this Friday
> 
> the f2 express the recessive traits whereas the f1 are more like the parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the Difference Between F1 and F2 Generation - Pediaa.Com
> 
> 
> The main difference between F1 and F2 generation is that F1 generation is the first filial generation of the offspring from the parents while F2 generation..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pediaa.com


Good reading here for me gonna read it again later it’s slowly sinking in


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good reading here for me gonna read it again later it’s slowly sinking in




my apologies on that link , my Horticulture classes were a long time ago and I’ve forgotten a ton of stuff

then I remembered the Punnet square

check it out , I think it will be easier to understand seed genetics















__





						Punnett Squares | Ask A Biologist
					

Punnett Squares Punnett squares are a useful tool for predicting what the offspring will look like when mating plants or animals. Reginald Crundall Punnett, a mathematician, came up with these in 1905, long after Mendel's experiments. Let's take a look at how Punnet squares work using the yellow...




					askabiologist.asu.edu


----------



## bigsur51

one last note……I never keep names or addresses , throw them away or erase them asap

and I am very forgetful so no problems!


----------



## Kindbud

bigsur51 said:


> one last note……I never keep names or addresses , throw them away or erase them asap
> 
> and I am very forgetful so no problems!


No worries


----------



## bigsur51

Ok peoples , here is the dealio

Africana is the big winner and is thinking about his choice of genetics.

Consolation winners are:

Kev……Chem91 x (ecsd x Ogers )

spunom……..he likes the Snow Leopard

kindbud…..ecsd x Ogers Kush 



anyone else?….did I miss anyone?…..step right up!..nothing to fear!…everyone’s a winner!


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> Ok peoples , here is the dealio
> 
> Africana is the big winner and is thinking about his choice of genetics.
> 
> Consolation winners are:
> 
> Kev……Chem91 x (ecsd x Ogers )
> 
> spunom……..he likes the Snow Leopard
> 
> kindbud…..ecsd x Ogers Kush
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else?….did I miss anyone?…..step right up!..nothing to fear!…everyone’s a winner!


Thanks Big. I’m gonna hit you up for something special from your collection my next grow. Looking for some stink sour stuff next time. great game tho with simple rules. Thanks for sharing


----------



## WeedHopper

Great job Big and very cool of you brother.


----------



## bigsur51

WeedHopper said:


> Great job Big and very cool of you brother.




just paying it forward friends


----------



## OGKushman

Winner? I want to be one of those. What I miss?


----------



## bigsur51

OGKushman said:


> Winner? I want to be one of those. What I miss?




your assignment , should you choose to accept it , is to read back the last few pages


----------



## Kindbud

bigsur51 said:


> just paying it forward friends



There you go that's my style of jams RHCP and just make sure to label mine when you send them gonna germinate them and put them outside with the rest of the strains I gotta keep track gonna try to not to mix all the strains up lol


----------



## Kindbud

I'm paying extra attention lol I'm really bad at keeping track of which are which this year got a idea certain strains are going into certain locations should be ok


----------



## bigsur51

For reference.


CONTENTS:

1. Why are synthetic pgr's used?
2. What are pgr’s?
2. a. Auxins
2. b. Gibberellins
2. c. Cytokinins
2. d. Abscisic acid
2. e. Ethylene
3. How are pgr’s used in cannabis?
3. a. How pgr’s affect cannabis?
4. Are pgr’s dangerous to humans?
4. a. The dangers of pgr’s to the environment
5. Are there natural pgr’s?
6. Signs of pgr-grown buds
7. In conclusion
If you’re a cannabis consumer it’s likely that at some point you’ve seen buds that looked like a rock and had an odd brown or orange color, if you’ve seen something like this, it’s likely that they were grown using PGR’s. Synthetic PGR’s are human-made hormones used to promote denser flowers and make plants develop short and bushy.










						PGR Weed – What Is Plant Growth Regulators and How to Spot it | Fast Buds
					

PGR weeds, what is Plant Growth Regulator cannabis? Find out more in the article. How do you identify it and do they have any side effects on your health?




					2fast4buds.com


----------



## Kindbud

Yea I've wondered about that but I'll stick to natural growing or as close to natural as I can get I always questioned bud if I got some and it was really hard dam chemicals


----------



## Kindbud

Interesting Google PGR Marijuana ferts and  click shopping and see what pops up


----------



## oldfogey8

WeedHopper said:


> We all want trophies.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> For reference.
> 
> 
> CONTENTS:
> 
> 1. Why are synthetic pgr's used?
> 2. What are pgr’s?
> 2. a. Auxins
> 2. b. Gibberellins
> 2. c. Cytokinins
> 2. d. Abscisic acid
> 2. e. Ethylene
> 3. How are pgr’s used in cannabis?
> 3. a. How pgr’s affect cannabis?
> 4. Are pgr’s dangerous to humans?
> 4. a. The dangers of pgr’s to the environment
> 5. Are there natural pgr’s?
> 6. Signs of pgr-grown buds
> 7. In conclusion
> If you’re a cannabis consumer it’s likely that at some point you’ve seen buds that looked like a rock and had an odd brown or orange color, if you’ve seen something like this, it’s likely that they were grown using PGR’s. Synthetic PGR’s are human-made hormones used to promote denser flowers and make plants develop short and bushy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PGR Weed – What Is Plant Growth Regulators and How to Spot it | Fast Buds
> 
> 
> PGR weeds, what is Plant Growth Regulator cannabis? Find out more in the article. How do you identify it and do they have any side effects on your health?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2fast4buds.com


I’m sure I have some of this PGR weed in my stash from our last purchased batch. When I first looked at it I was excited to see something different and interesting. By looking at your attached paper, I’m sure it was grown with PGRs. Interesting read and weed… not gonna throw it away or anything because it has a nice taste and buzz action but good to know

im thinking about changing over to some naked soil like you use. I’ve noticed that FF nutrients and soil did a good job but each one of my plants seem to grow different even if from the same strain some grow fast, slow, very slow, some drink more, less… I would like to take a stab of treating them individual. There have been a lot of negative post about FF soil. I actually changed to FF frog soil after so many bad post about FF ocean forest which I used my first grow with no problems. Maybe I should stick to what’s working but now that I’m on my third grow I think maybe some plants need different care. Not sure either if it’s a good move not knowing anything about nutrients except for FF which maybe I could stick with but apply separately depending on each plant needs. Any thoughts? And what basic nutes would I need to start up?
btw, good morning Big, hope you had some good sweets to start your day


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m sure I have some of this PGR weed in my stash from our last purchased batch. When I first looked at it I was excited to see something different and interesting. By looking at your attached paper, I’m sure it was grown with PGRs. Interesting read and weed… not gonna throw it away or anything because it has a nice taste and buzz action but good to know
> 
> im thinking about changing over to some naked soil like you use. I’ve noticed that FF nutrients and soil did a good job but each one of my plants seem to grow different even if from the same strain some grow fast, slow, very slow, some drink more, less… I would like to take a stab of treating them individual. There have been a lot of negative post about FF soil. I actually changed to FF frog soil after so many bad post about FF ocean forest which I used my first grow with no problems. Maybe I should stick to what’s working but now that I’m on my third grow I think maybe some plants need different care. Not sure either if it’s a good move not knowing anything about nutrients except for FF which maybe I could stick with but apply separately depending on each plant needs. Any thoughts? And what basic nutes would I need to start up?
> btw, good morning Big, hope you had some good sweets to start your day




buenos dias Amiga!

nothing sweet this morning , I have to watch my weight       moderation is the key word here…..so yeah , I’ll do the baklava , cherry turnovers , chocolate cake , and apple pie two or three days a week……right now I’m looking at a frozen strawberry rhubarb pie with lustfull eyes  , but alas , this sourdough muffing with butter and honey will have to do!

so yeah , I got away from any soil that was pre loaded with nutes and went to ProMix several years ago and have not looked back

i like to add my own nutrients and any supplements after I see what the plants tell me they need

and like you pointed out , sometimes one flavor of plant will be a nutrient hog while the one right next to it is finicky and a pickey eater

i have a couple like that now , the Molokai Frost is a nutrient hog and wants more Nitrogen than the other babies (and some extra cal mag lol ) so starting today I’ll bump up their nutrients

I don’t usually recommend nutrients , I don’t know enough about them , so I stick with what works for me

my foundation for nutrients is simple….I’ve used General Hydroponics for years , mine is a simple 2 part regimen , Flora Micro and Flora Bloom , with cal mag , sometimes some,silica , sometimes some extra phosphorus…etc etc etc

heck , I even mess around with some time released fertilizers , Osmocote comes to mind

i also like Peters with the micronutrients , and Jacks

but mostly I stick with poo , like chicken poo , bird poo , bat poo , fish poo , which I either top dress the plants or make teas

simple simple simple

i know some growers who have at least a dozen different kinds of supplements and fertilizers and feed their plants on a strict timetable regimen ….and grow killer weed!

so it kind of works both ways and just depends upon the growers preferences and what they are comfortable with

dont get me wrong here , I’ve tried a ton of fertilizers and burned up a lot of plants in the process , it’s all a learning curve and a fun hobby!

so yeah , experiment around and find what works best n your environment and agriculture conditions


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> buenos dias Amiga!
> 
> nothing sweet this morning , I have to watch my weight       moderation is the key word here…..so yeah , I’ll do the baklava , cherry turnovers , chocolate cake , and apple pie two or three days a week……right now I’m looking at a frozen strawberry rhubarb pie with lustfull eyes  , but alas , this sourdough muffing with butter and honey will have to do!
> 
> so yeah , I got away from any soil that was pre loaded with nutes and went to ProMix several years ago and have not looked back
> 
> i like to add my own nutrients and any supplements after I see what the plants tell me they need
> 
> and like you pointed out , sometimes one flavor of plant will be a nutrient hog while the one right next to it is finicky and a pickey eater
> 
> i have a couple like that now , the Molokai Frost is a nutrient hog and wants more Nitrogen than the other babies (and some extra cal mag lol ) so starting today I’ll bump up their nutrients
> 
> I don’t usually recommend nutrients , I don’t know enough about them , so I stick with what works for me
> 
> my foundation for nutrients is simple….I’ve used General Hydroponics for years , mine is a simple 2 part regimen , Flora Micro and Flora Bloom , with cal mag , sometimes some,silica , sometimes some extra phosphorus…etc etc etc
> 
> heck , I even mess around with some time released fertilizers , Osmocote comes to mind
> 
> i also like Peters with the micronutrients , and Jacks
> 
> but mostly I stick with poo , like chicken poo , bird poo , bat poo , fish poo , which I either top dress the plants or make teas
> 
> simple simple simple
> 
> i know some growers who have at least a dozen different kinds of supplements and fertilizers and feed their plants on a strict timetable regimen ….and grow killer weed!
> 
> so it kind of works both ways and just depends upon the growers preferences and what they are comfortable with
> 
> dont get me wrong here , I’ve tried a ton of fertilizers and burned up a lot of plants in the process , it’s all a learning curve and a fun hobby!
> 
> so yeah , experiment around and find what works best n your environment and agriculture conditions


Well maybe I’ll first just Change the naked soil and stay With the nutes FF until at least they run out befor making another decision. So now I need to shop for dirt and perlite. I saw where you once grew in 100% perlite inside but I’m not ready for that yet but I do think I need to add more perlite to the soil as some of them don’t drink so fast. I love fast drinkers. What soil should I look for organic?


----------



## bigsur51

ProMix HP with mycos for the win

it already has extra Perlite










growing with straight Perlite indoors using 5 gallon buckets was easy and fun!

if I ever grow doors again I will go back to this method in a heartbeat , it’s a modified Hempy Bucket system and has given me way better results indoors than using dirt
















it was a good year for corn


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> ProMix HP with mycos for the win
> 
> it already has extra Perlite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293806
> 
> 
> growing with straight Perlite indoors using 5 gallon buckets was easy and fun!
> 
> if I ever grow doors again I will go back to this method in a heartbeat , it’s a modified Hempy Bucket system and has given me way better results indoors than using dirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293808
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293809
> 
> 
> 
> it was a good year for corn
> View attachment 293807


Love the yoga pic. I’m gonna see if I can find the soil in my area. Have a great day big.


----------



## WeedHopper

Big. When you grew in 5 gallon buckets with straight perlite with no Soil, how did you keep them watered? I would think the water would run off too fast.
Love the idea though.


----------



## bigsur51

good question Weed

drill a hole 2 or 3 inches up from the bottom

fill buckets with nutrients until the water starts to come out the holes 

this is a foolproof way to not overwater….ever

once the roots find that reservoir of nutrients , hang on cause it’s off to the races!

it’s sort of a passive hydro grow


----------



## CrashMagnet

That's essentially a dutch bucket system without a pump and timer. I like timers, because I'm very forgetful.


----------



## OGKushman

I think we used to call that a hempy bucket here back in the day


----------



## bigsur51

my daughter and granddaughter just moved out here this week so I’ve been super busy unloading the Uhaul and stuff

Easter weekend here on top of that

i will do my best to get all the seeds sent out this week for sure

thanks for your patience and now we return to our regularly scheduled program


----------



## RosterMan




----------



## Kindbud

That Promix is expensiveeeee wow now I remember why I just buy regular potting mix soil for 10-15$  for 2 cubic ft and then just add worm castings perlite and vermiculite much cheaper that way


----------



## RosterMan




----------



## Kindbud

I'm soil additive hunting been looking at stuff for when I transplant into the ground... I'm gonna buy 10 bags of regular potting soil mix 80$ then buy a bag of worm castings 3-5 pounds probably 15$ then going to get a bag of this pro-mix it's not that bad for 2 cubic ft 15$ to mix all that with a bag of vermiculite and perlite 15$+15$ and mix all together and throw the 40 gal tub of natural super soil compost that I have next to the shed so I'll probably end up spending let's see soil 80+promix15+ worm casts 15 vermiculite etc +15=125$ ~150$ into the dirt that I'll use growing 10 plants possibly 15 depends we will see but gotta month or so to get the holes filled etc before I transplant them into there permanent homes


----------



## Carty

Kindbud said:


> That Promix is expensiveeeee wow now I remember why I just buy regular potting mix soil for 10-15$  for 2 cubic ft and then just add worm castings perlite and vermiculite much cheaper that way



Right, prices are going up big time on soils.  My local hook up was so convenient at $20 a bag and just down the road, go in there the other day and same bag of soil, Strawberry Fields, was now almost $30 out the door.  then I see on HTG Supply they have Roots Organics on sale for $20.95 for their 1.5cu ft bags I love... drive down the half hour, the dude rings it up and goes, $28.  I'm like, wrong..  it's on sale, look on your site.  He tries to tell me that's a price if we ship it and you pay freight.  Bullshit, how come it's the only one priced like that.  Made the guy call his manage, he says, if we advertise it for $20.95 we have to honor it.  It's still wrong on their site, going down tomorrow to buy 2 bags.. lol.

when you find deals on things right now ya gotta stock up, shelves are getting bare in places on certain things.

Big, my plants are suffering from not giving them calmag and I think the new light was to close and I bleached them a bit.. thanks for the help..  lights been raised.. plants been dosed... hehe


----------



## Kindbud

Carty said:


> Right, prices are going up big time on soils.  My local hook up was so convenient at $20 a bag and just down the road, go in there the other day and same bag of soil, Strawberry Fields, was now almost $30 out the door.  then I see on HTG Supply they have Roots Organics on sale for $20.95 for their 1.5cu ft bags I love... drive down the half hour, the dude rings it up and goes, $28.  I'm like, wrong..  it's on sale, look on your site.  He tries to tell me that's a price if we ship it and you pay freight.  Bullshit, how come it's the only one priced like that.  Made the guy call his manage, he says, if we advertise it for $20.95 we have to honor it.  It's still wrong on their site, going down tomorrow to buy 2 bags.. lol.
> 
> when you find deals on things right now ya gotta stock up, shelves are getting bare in places on certain things.
> 
> Big, my plants are suffering from not giving them calmag and I think the new light was to close and I bleached them a bit.. thanks for the help..  lights been raised.. plants been dosed... hehe


Where you from??? HTG supply stores about a hour or so from me in the Carolinas I used to get soil from a guy that had a greenhouse and stuff but that was years ago before I got in a accident and then doing big 20+ plant outdoor grows got put on the back burner to recovering from the broken bones ripped muscles and pain medication addiction.... but the soil at htg was just so expensive I would just build my own because just added up at lowes around 150$ for about 20 cubic feet of a good mixture with castings peat most perlite and organic compost not too bad


----------



## Kindbud

bigsur51 said:


> my daughter and granddaughter just moved out here this week so I’ve been super busy unloading the Uhaul and stuff
> 
> Easter weekend here on top of that
> 
> i will do my best to get all the seeds sent out this week for sure
> 
> thanks for your patience and now we return to our regularly scheduled program
> 
> View attachment 294077
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294076


Guns and Dope Party lol
....
...
And all good just let everyone know whenever you mail them out can't wait to get them gems germinated & sprouted ✌✌


----------



## Carty

Went to HTG Supply today... only soil they had in stock was Happy Frog 1cu ft for $23.  dang.   However, my bro
Atilla buys so much from the feed store behind his shop,  they dropped prices for him to $15 a bag.  Having him piick
me up 2 bags of Strawberry Fields tomorrow, stuff rocks..

Few hours south of you Kindbud.. used to mix my own..  disabled now kinda prevents it.. luck


----------



## Kindbud

Carty said:


> Went to HTG Supply today... only soil they had in stock was Happy Frog 1cu ft for $23.  dang.   However, my bro
> Atilla buys so much from the feed store behind his shop,  they dropped prices for him to $15 a bag.  Having him piick
> me up 2 bags of Strawberry Fields tomorrow, stuff rocks..
> 
> Few hours south of you Kindbud.. used to mix my own..  disabled now kinda prevents it.. luck


Yea I know that feeling I've been waiting for SS approval from that accident sucks but I work threw the pain and I got a younger brother I can call on to help me some he legit lost his mind about a year ago but he's a hand when needed


----------



## bigsur51

Heads Up!

Everyones beans go out today!


----------



## Kindbud

Sending msg real quick


----------



## bigsur51

4:20 Update


up potting soon








everyone is looking happy except one flavor which I am trying to figure out…she is a finicky girl , the Molokai Frost







needs moar cal mag!











tomatoes , peppers , and flowers are chugging along


----------



## Kindbud

Big how many hour's are they getting?


----------



## bigsur51

Kindbud said:


> Big how many hour's are they getting?





24/7


----------



## Kindbud

bigsur51 said:


> 24/7


Yea oh ok that's why they look so old lol you keeping them inside partly until switching to flower them in June/July?


----------



## bigsur51

Kindbud said:


> Yea oh ok that's why they look so old lol you keeping them inside partly until switching to flower them in June/July?




they will start going outside when the weather is warmer…outside all day then back inside under the lights for a few hours

we try and time the outside light with the inside light so when they go outside they will continue to veg

i am guessing they will go outside permanently somewhere around May 15 to May 32nd…


----------



## Kindbud

Ahhh ok that's what I was thinking so your going from the 24/7 to the full summer length? Cool cool


----------



## bigsur51

we must have 200 or more volunteers this season

to bad , they all get tilled under


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> we must have 200 or more volunteers this season
> 
> to bad , they all get filled under
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294574
> 
> 
> View attachment 294575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294576
> View attachment 294577
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294578


I’m sure some of them will be back… wow


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m sure some of them will be back… wow




I still get the urges to save them all , just like most growers I know , it is very difficult to throw a cannabis plant away , we have all struggled in the past and some have had to do without medicine cause of a lack of plants

so yeah , I’m gonna hate running the tiller over them but I gotta do what I gotta do , especially when I know what the parents of these sprouts are


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Wow is all I can say big just Wow!  Looking forward to watching this years grow. Wow!


----------



## stain

Have the same prob Big. I will let a few grow out. What I can't get my head around is where were the males???? I didn't see any herms. (but the plants were huge) Did you have males or herms?


----------



## boo

you and stain have grown some trees big...rock your bad old self...


----------



## bigsur51

stain said:


> Have the same prob Big. I will let a few grow out. What I can't get my head around is where were the males???? I didn't see any herms. (but the plants were huge) Did you have males or herms?
> 
> View attachment 294640





it’s a good problem to have Amigo , we have had some stellar plants from those volunteers


we had males , 5 ECSD x Ogers Kush so we hit up the entire garden

C99 , Snow Leopard , Red Cheese , Dragon 91 , and a few others , I would have to look at my notes

so yeah , when we harvested last years crop they were very seeded and tons of seeds fell off the plants as they came down

if you need any seeds just holler…


----------



## bigsur51

boo said:


> you and stain have grown some trees big...rock your bad old self...





thanks Brother Boo , I appreciate it

ive always followed your grows over the years and watched you hone in your mad skills to produce some top shelf flowers

respect


----------



## Kindbud

Wow you got this long term outdoor grower jealous after those pictures wow if left alone you got natural fields Man I've been waiting for my state to be medical atleast for too long I'm going to have to leave and make a change Next year this time if nothing is in the close future changes within the next year I believe I'm throwing up the peace ✌  sign and going either northern to Massachusetts to indoor and a few small outdoors for the passion of it or south too Florida too find a country road and Mary Poppins clones and has a greenhouse back yard Florida probably can get away with autos in the winter with supplemental light at night and heat on some and turn out nice plants yup its time been all around this country always like here the best but time for a final restart and accomplish my dream to finally get to grow without fear of    Yup Yup got a brother in Mass and One In Colo time for me to fly to the south I hate cold don't know if I could adapt to the cold..... and I can't keep up the strain physically and mentally of doing it here anymore body and back killed me this AM couldn't get up and still got trees that gotta be cleared just dropping them not dragging anything anymore body to beat up for that well night everyone catch yall later good NIGHT✌


----------



## Kindbud

I'm still wrapping my head around that poor little plants..... have yall ever just left them to see what they would do??? Mmmmm shit wish I was closer next year I'd come rescue them lol


----------



## bigsur51

the weather is slowly changing up here

we are about 30-40 days behind folks like Staind 

lows in the 30’s here , only a few days of 70+ weather , which really slows down the plant growth

but hey , who are we to mess with Mother Nature?

so we are on course to plant somewhere around May 15 so I thought I would till the garden and start digging some holes

boring 











smoking some Malawi x Jalalabad Star to help pass the time


----------



## Kindbud

Yea mother nature has her reasons but I got hit with hail and bad wind yet hail was marble sized I'm afraid to go check on the 10 glue strains I have out idk why feel like this year's off to a rocky start for me


----------



## bigsur51

@Kindbud….there is still plenty of time to recover


getting some protected sun , 20-40 mph winds today with a high of 90


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> we must have 200 or more volunteers this season
> 
> to bad , they all get tilled under
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294574
> 
> 
> View attachment 294575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294576
> View attachment 294577
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294578


Let them grow and have a real field of green


----------



## WeedHopper

Big..im pulling up a chair brother.


----------



## oldfogey8

You will have a bumper crop of tomaters for sure. My hands hurt just thinking about bud trimming season…


----------



## SubmarineGirl

I’m so glad you are posting big. Your plants look just right  mine are spending their first night out alone tonight. I’m a worried mom… the real sun is going down and it will be about 20 degrees cooler for them tonight outside of the tent. The temps are in the mid 50s. I hope they do ok. It’s been windy too so I put chairs up in front of them to support them. I plan to sink two in the dirt and put two in 25 gallon pots on the deck soon.


----------



## Hippie420

50 degrees won't hurt 'em a bit. They can take lower.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Hippie420 said:


> 50 degrees won't hurt 'em a bit. They can take lower.


I know but their gonna miss their bedtime story tonight...
They do seem to like the wind we have been having tho hopefully it’s building their strength a bit.  They got their first feeding today. Have been living on whatever nutes were in their little 2 gallon containers of happy frog and a little cal mag up until now. My girls are entering the world I guess I’m just a little mother hen-ish


----------



## pute

Yup, my maters have been out in the mid 40's the last two nights.


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m so glad you are posting big. Your plants look just right  mine are spending their first night out alone tonight. I’m a worried mom… the real sun is going down and it will be about 20 degrees cooler for them tonight outside of the tent. The temps are in the mid 50s. I hope they do ok. It’s been windy too so I put chairs up in front of them to support them. I plan to sink two in the dirt and put two in 25 gallon pots on the deck soon.View attachment 296366





thanks for the kind words

you do know that you are probably gonna have some trees there eh?…..without knowing the genetics , those could go 8’ - 10’ feet

what are the genetics so I don’t have to go back and read , I am being lazy


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for the kind words
> 
> you do know that you are probably gonna have some trees there eh?…..without knowing the genetics , those could go 8’ - 10’ feet
> 
> what are the genetics so I don’t have to go back and read , I am being lazy


The two tallest ones are a seed you gave me (my pay it forward plant Josie) that’s all it said on the seed package so I know nothing about it except I want it to make it and th other tall one is a dosidos that I had a hell of a time getting the seeds to grow, the two bushier plants that are already started LST are grandadday purple and GG#4. They will goin the 25 gallon pots. I don’t care if the get big and actually won’t them to a little but will try to control them a bit more once planted. Thanx for responding  your grow is awesome big


----------



## CrashMagnet

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know but their gonna miss their bedtime story tonight...
> They do seem to like the wind we have been having tho hopefully it’s building their strength a bit.  They got their first feeding today. Have been living on whatever nutes were in their little 2 gallon containers of happy frog and a little cal mag up until now. My girls are entering the world I guess I’m just a little mother hen-ish



My nephew left those WW clones out the last two weeks. He says they have already caught up to the seedlings I gave him last month which he has been keeping in his kitchen. 

Then there is my mite challenged mother plant. It was too dark to get a good pic this morning, but it was shrugging off the wind that had pulled the bok choi from the hydroponics in the background and left it hanging by it's roots.

Looking forward to your outdoor grow. I am limited by my privacy fence, and neighbors who might not appreciate my hobby  .


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> The two tallest ones are a seed you gave me (my pay it forward plant Josie) that’s all it said on the seed package so I know nothing about it except I want it to make it and th other tall one is a dosidos that I had a **** of a time getting the seeds to grow, the two bushier plants that are already started LST are grandadday purple and GG#4. They will goin the 25 gallon pots. I don’t care if the get big and actually won’t them to a little but will try to control them a bit more once planted. Thanx for responding  your grow is awesome big




Josie is Original Diesel x Triangle Kush which I have not grown so I will be watching yours










						Goat And Monkey Seeds - Josie {FEM} [6pk] | Seeds Here Now
					

Goat and Monkey Seeds - Josie




					seedsherenow.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know but their gonna miss their bedtime story tonight...
> They do seem to like the wind we have been having tho hopefully it’s building their strength a bit.  They got their first feeding today. Have been living on whatever nutes were in their little 2 gallon containers of happy frog and a little cal mag up until now. My girls are entering the world I guess I’m just a little mother hen-ish


They seem to have done well overnight even tho my sleep was disturbed waking up thru the gusty wind to check on them several times to make sure they didn’t get blown over in their top heavy 2 gal pots. Maybe tonight I will get more sleep…


----------



## CrashMagnet

Not the best week for us weather wise. I'm hoping the wind and rain will deter the mites, though.


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> They seem to have done well overnight even tho my sleep was disturbed waking up thru the gusty wind to check on them several times to make sure they didn’t get blown over in their top heavy 2 gal pots. Maybe tonight I will get more sleep…




yeah and it doesn’t get any better , the sleep thing

just wait until they are close to harvest and start stinking to high heaven and then the Rippers start coming out

i have slept in a camper next to my garden in times past to keep an eye on the ladies

but I hope you live in a good neighborhood where rippers don’t dare hang out


----------



## bigsur51

CrashMagnet said:


> Not the best week for us weather wise. I'm hoping the wind and rain will deter the mites, though.




mites!…..you got mites?!

if so , use Azamax and or Pyganic to knock them down

80’s and 90’s here this week and we are looking at planting all the girls in the big garden this Saturday!

Saturday is the big day!..we will smoke lots of joints and engage in all kinds of celebratory debauchery!

woot woot , it is on!


----------



## WeedHopper

Setup some traps. Dig some holes, put spikes in them and cover them up with some hay.


----------



## oldfogey8

SubmarineGirl said:


> They seem to have done well overnight even tho my sleep was disturbed waking up thru the gusty wind to check on them several times to make sure they didn’t get blown over in their top heavy 2 gal pots. Maybe tonight I will get more sleep…


Helicopter mom…


----------



## bigsur51

WeedHopper said:


> Setup some traps. Dig some holes, put spikes in them and cover them up with some hay.





I bet Unca is closely familiar with these toys


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep that is what i was talking about. Bet the fkers wouldn't want to steal your shit anymore.


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> I bet Unca is closely familiar with these toys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296394
> View attachment 296395
> View attachment 296396


You left off the feces to make sure of a good septic attack


----------



## oldfogey8

TheBlackHydra said:


> You left off the feces to make sure of a good septic attack


I love the smell of feces in the morning! It smells of victory!


----------



## WeedHopper

I just want to make sure they get the POINT.


----------



## bigsur51

we have attack roosters here


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> Yep that is what i was talking about. Bet the fkers wouldn't want to steal your shit anymore.


Sad truth is you would not only get arrested for the over growing
And then the Mantrap charge (felony) not to mention how much the injury lawyer will take form your estate for his clients pain and suffering.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> yeah and it doesn’t get any better , the sleep thing
> 
> just wait until they are close to harvest and start stinking to high heaven and then the Rippers start coming out
> 
> i have slept in a camper next to my garden in times past to keep an eye on the ladies
> 
> but I hope you live in a good neighborhood where rippers don’t dare hang out


I hope I don't have to worry about them rippers big. I have one neighbor that can see in my back yard but they are cool although they haven’t seen the plants yet. My yard is fenced in. The other neighbor has no view of the yard. There is only about five people that even know I’m growing and I’d like to keep it that way. We don’t get a lot of visitors as we are trying to keep our house germ free in case our son-in-law visits with his family who has 4th stage cancer so we don’t invite a lot of folks by. I’ll try to top and trim the plants more after I plant them to try and keep some of the height down but a 6’ plant would be nice I think.


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> we have attack roosters here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296398
> View attachment 296399


Strap on some fight spurs


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> I hope I don't have to worry about them rippers big. I have one neighbor that can see in my back yard but they are cool although they haven’t seen the plants yet. My yard is fenced in. The other neighbor has no view of the yard. There is only about five people that even know I’m growing and I’d like to keep it that way. We don’t get a lot of visitors as we are trying to keep our house germ free in case our son-in-law visits with his family who has 4th stage cancer so we don’t invite a lot of folks by. I’ll try to top and trim the plants more after I plant them to try and keep some of the height down but a 6’ plant would be nice I think.





sounds like a good neighborhood and you should be ok

my bet is you will get 8-10’ foot plants , at least a few!…that Josie has some original,diesel in her and those diesels can grow up to be trees!


----------



## bigsur51

TheBlackHydra said:


> Strap on some fight spurs
> View attachment 296400





hahahahhaa!

funny thing , last night one of the roosters escaped from their assigned area and I had to chase him down and the sumbitch nailed me


----------



## RosterMan

Are those eggs on the floor? Did ya train them so when ya wake up the breakfast eggs are fresh and ready?


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> hahahahhaa!
> 
> funny thing , last night one of the roosters escaped from their assigned area and I had to chase him down and the sumbitch nailed me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296401


Lucky I seen a gut hit in the neck Blood everywhere. Bad scene.
I had a Roo so nasty I had to put him down. Attacked everyone but me.
He went after the neighbors kids trying to hurt them and that was bad.


----------



## CrashMagnet

bigsur51 said:


> mites!…..you got mites?!
> 
> if so , use Azamax and or Pyganic to knock them down
> 
> 80’s and 90’s here this week and we are looking at planting all the girls in the big garden this Saturday!
> 
> Saturday is the big day!..we will smoke lots of joints and engage in all kinds of celebratory debauchery!
> 
> woot woot , it is on!



They took over my grow tent while I was on vacation. I still have a couple of infected plants outside. I have some Azamax on order, but I can't use Pyganic. It's mostly pyrethrin which can be deadly to cats. I like my cat, even if he does chomp the odd leaf.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

oldfogey8 said:


> Helicopter mom…


I guess I am a helicopter mom OF.  I’m hoping my anxiety will soon calm down a bit.


----------



## oldfogey8

SubmarineGirl said:


> I guess I am a helicopter mom OF.  I’m hoping my anxiety will soon calm down a bit.


If you figure out how, let me know. As big said, the further into the grow I get, the more I fear rippers(used to be the police)…


----------



## bigsur51

TheBlackHydra said:


> Are those eggs on the floor? Did ya train them so when ya wake up the breakfast eggs are fresh and ready?
> View attachment 296402





golf balls….I gotta keep sharp n my putting game


----------



## RosterMan

SubmarineGirl said:


> I guess I am a helicopter mom OF.  I’m hoping my anxiety will soon calm down a bit.


I get like that in crowds now, and especially in my doctors office 
I told him I have wht coat syndrome but now I should tell him it may be anxiety


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> golf balls….I gotta keep sharp n my putting game


Need new glasses
I thinking how good fresh eggs would be right about now


----------



## Kindbud

Wow looking real good Big I got 1 spot pretty much done Friday transplanting the glue strains into that spot then I got 10 mix of your Chem 91 and EC sour diesels that and mix of 15 germinating that I'm gonna find a new spot for idk if I'll do the giveaway seeds this year if they don't come before June think I'll hold onto them


----------



## bigsur51

soaking up the sun


----------



## Kindbud

That's the spot I plan on throwing some in 5 gal fabric pots and placing them in cleared out little spots rather then clearing and digging the holes 20 packs only 30$ still pondering it thoughts welcome...


----------



## bigsur51

Kindbud said:


> That's the spot I plan on throwing some in 5 gal fabric pots and placing them in cleared out little spots rather then clearing and digging the holes 20 packs only 30$ still pondering it thoughts welcome...View attachment 296456




looks like a good spot as long as it gets plenty of sun

5 gal pots are to small in my opinion , 10 gal would be my minimum but it would have to be a fast finishing plant

ive used 20 gal totes for outdoor and they work great , plants can get 8’ and taller with out root bound problems


----------



## Kindbud

Man great looking plants big I can't wait for the day I can throw mine permanently in my backyard so much easier and less painful then clearing spots clearing Briar bushes suckkk


----------



## Kindbud

bigsur51 said:


> looks like a good spot as long as it gets plenty of sun
> 
> 5 gal pots are to small in my opinion , 10 gal would be my minimum but it would have to be a fast finishing plant
> 
> ive used 20 gal totes for outdoor and they work great , plants can get 8’ and taller with out root bound problems


Idk for just 2.5 months before flowering 5gal I can get away with I've done bigger 40 gallon totes and they were beefer then the 5 gal plants but the ones in 5 gal still got 7-8 foot the 40 gal tub one was pushing 13 tho but idk gotta ponder on it got until end of month before those get to the point I put them out.... and yea those spots get sun from 9-10 am until 6 or so so they get enough I had to scrap one spot I had previous holes in because I would have had to clear to much of the new trees so just scrapped it said ill find another rather than cut down 30-40 4-8 in trees


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> soaking up the sun
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296458
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296459
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296461


----------



## bigsur51

where else can one haul their ganja around in the back of a truck?…maybe Oklahoma

transferring plants a mile over at the homestead for their final resting place

i was gonna plant them this weekend but now I am thinking 1-2 more weeks?…I want more roots and some more green before going in the ground

or should I go ahead and plant them?

oh I need to know
please tell me baby girl cause I need to know


----------



## Hippie420

oldfogey8 said:


> I love the smell of feces in the morning! It smells of victory!


Smells like my bowels are still functioning. That's a good thing.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> soaking up the sun
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296458
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296459
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296461


They look like they are loving life big wow gonna be a bumper crop


----------



## Kindbud

I'd say there ready to be in nature and believe there roots will explode and explore in every direction once they come out of the containers they can wiggle there toes (roots) I just threw 9 in the ground today and got 9 of the Chem 91 and ECS diesel kush mixes they will go in the ground next week appreciate the help on those Big I'm just inching to see how they turn out ✌


----------



## Kindbud

bigsur51 said:


> where else can one haul their ganja around in the back of a truck?…maybe Oklahoma
> 
> transferring plants a mile over at the homestead for their final resting place
> 
> i was gonna plant them this weekend but now I am thinking 1-2 more weeks?…I want more roots and some more green before going in the ground
> 
> or should I go ahead and plant them?
> 
> oh I need to know
> please tell me baby girl cause I need to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296756




And bet you went nice and slow no crazy stuff with that precious cargo in the truck bed lol


----------



## bigsur51

while worrying about aphids , spider mites , and cutworms , I forgot about the chickens

i got them fenced out now and I believe this Muy Azul will perk right back up


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> while worrying about aphids , spider mites , and cutworms , I forgot about the chickens
> 
> i got them fenced out now and I believe this Muy Azul will perk right back up
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296929
> 
> 
> View attachment 296928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296930


Oh those chickens and cats and dogs…


----------



## oldfogey8

Do you think the chickens were going after bugs on the plants or just messing with you?


----------



## Kindbud

My cats don't **** with my plants I'd be eating chicken tonight smh


----------



## stain

At one time I was sad to find a dead chicken in the coup. Today thank the maker another one gone. Now if only ten + more will kick it. Leaving 6 to 8 to make eggs. Not a hoard of 27 thrashing the garden. That reminds me, I need to go bury one.


----------



## bigsur51

oldfogey8 said:


> Do you think the chickens were going after bugs on the plants or just messing with you?



these birds are 8 yrs old and they love cannabis , all 8 years

they also get all the fan leaves and leftover plant trash , they love the seeded plants!

so yeah , we get cannabinoids in our eggs…9 hens and 2 roosters

i let them free range on the 1/3 of an acre but the main garden is fenced off until the plants get bigger 

when the veggies are established and the plants are 3-4 feet tall , we open up the garden and let them have at it

tey actually help the cannabis because they only eat the lower leaves and popcorn buds which helps me come harvest and trim time

the big bonus is the 1/4 pound of fertilizer that each bird produces every day 365 days a year for the last 8 years and that helps the soil around here big time

the extra extra bonus is they kill bugs , especially the grasshoppers , just ask Staind about Colorado high plains grasshoppers , they get as big as the sparrows around here!

so yeah , I highly recommend getting chickens if it’s possible

and by the way , they all have names and are pets and friends who make contributions to the sustainability of our little homestead so we don’t mind if they retire here and live happy lives


----------



## bigsur51

stain said:


> At one time I was sad to find a dead chicken in the coup. Today thank the maker another one gone. Now if only ten + more will kick it. Leaving 6 to 8 to make eggs. Not a hoard of 27 thrashing the garden. That reminds me, I need to go bury one.





I only planned on buying 6-8 but they were on sale and I ended up with 27

im down to 11 so yeah , I have buried my fair share of birds the last 8 years


----------



## stain

There's a ban on poultry sales here in Ok. Bird flue they say.


----------



## WeedHopper

Fried Chicken time A Big?


----------



## oldfogey8

I have noticed since we have had as many as 8 wild turkeys in the yard this year, we have very few ticks. Usually by this time of year I’d have been pulling at least a tick a day off of myself so I think I can thank them for that. I do worry about fecal coliform. They **** pretty good.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> these birds are 8 yrs old and they love cannabis , all 8 years
> 
> they also get all the fan leaves and leftover plant trash , they love the seeded plants!
> 
> so yeah , we get cannabinoids in our eggs…9 hens and 2 roosters
> 
> i let them free range on the 1/3 of an acre but the main garden is fenced off until the plants get bigger
> 
> when the veggies are established and the plants are 3-4 feet tall , we open up the garden and let them have at it
> 
> tey actually help the cannabis because they only eat the lower leaves and popcorn buds which helps me come harvest and trim time
> 
> the big bonus is the 1/4 pound of fertilizer that each bird produces every day 365 days a year for the last 8 years and that helps the soil around here big time
> 
> the extra extra bonus is they kill bugs , especially the grasshoppers , just ask Staind about Colorado high plains grasshoppers , they get as big as the sparrows around here!
> 
> so yeah , I highly recommend getting chickens if it’s possible
> 
> and by the way , they all have names and are pets and friends who make contributions to the sustainability of our little homestead so we don’t mind if they retire here and live happy lives
> 
> 
> View attachment 296954
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296951


I alway wanted chickens. The hubby always quickly changed the subject when I would bring it up.  We get free eggs all the time from our chicken neighbors so that’s good they all look like they love it there


----------



## Kindbud

I always thought that the chicken shlt manure was to hot for marijuana unless it's aged over a year longer the better... never had problems using chicken ferts?


----------



## WeedHopper

Most manure are hot until they have aged or composted.


----------



## Kindbud

WeedHopper said:


> Most manure are hot until they have aged or composted.


Yea but I know I've heard that chicken is the hottest and easiest to burn plants with I've never been a fan of the cow chicken etc manure worm and bat guano good stuff had a older country guy who's wife had cancer he had 2 horses and swore by horse manure so idk everyone's got there own thing that's there little trick


----------



## WeedHopper

Never used it hot so I'm not sure but they work great after composted.


----------



## Kindbud

That guy that swore by horse manure said he used it after a couple months but he would dig deep holes and put some in the bottom covered by the dirt were the roots won't reach it for a month or 2 after he planted them idk his stuff was ok sticky but was light and never dense as stuff I grew he didn't use ferts in his water just natural tried to get him to use some molasses last 2 3 weeks but everyone wants to do it. There way ohwell time to get moving peace ✌


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Kindbud said:


> I always thought that the chicken shlt manure was to hot for marijuana unless it's aged over a year longer the better... never had problems using chicken ferts?


We grew the biggest tomatoes ever with “seasoned” chicken manure. We had two areas for storing it when we clean the coop so not to burn the plant with the new stuff come planting time


----------



## bigsur51

Kindbud said:


> I always thought that the chicken shlt manure was to hot for marijuana unless it's aged over a year longer the better... never had problems using chicken ferts?






do these look burned?

whoop whoop there it is


----------



## SubmarineGirl

That’s slow cooking big. Different when the chickens fresh hot poo a bit at a time on them I think. I see no burn except at harvest time


----------



## SubmarineGirl

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s slow cooking big. Different when the chickens fresh hot poo a bit at a time on them I think. I see no burn except at harvest time


That is just an amazing plant big Wow!


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> That is just an amazing plant big Wow!




the last 10 years or so have been pretty much like the photos of last year , yeah , the chickens **** all day but not right on the plants roots and not all of them….they spread it all around..

and then there is the **** I get when I clean out the hen house in the spring and then again in late fall

all that manure has been somewhat aged and it gets spread all over the big garden and tilled in

for the last 8 years anyway

everywhere I dig in the big garden I also find worms

so yeah , if it works we ain’t fixing it


----------



## oldfogey8

My guess is the chicken manure isn’t concentrated enough to burn your plants @bigsur51. It looks like you have a pretty large garden so you get the benefit of the nutrients and microbes from the chicken as it slowly leaches into your soil. Birds **** everywhere in my yard(we have hundreds of birds visit our 4 feeders and 4 suet cages) and my polyculture lawn(unlike @pute ’s fairways) grows like, uh, a weed…


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> the last 10 years or so have been pretty much like the photos of last year , yeah , the chickens **** all day but not right on the plants roots and not all of them….they spread it all around..
> 
> and then there is the **** I get when I clean out the hen house in the spring and then again in late fall
> 
> all that manure has been somewhat aged and it gets spread all over the big garden and tilled in
> 
> for the last 8 years anyway
> 
> everywhere I dig in the big garden I also find worms
> 
> so yeah , if it works we ain’t fixing it


Worms like coffee grounds too. I toss my grounds onto my lawn(much to Mrs Fogey’s irritation) and I have dozens of worm castings per square yard pop up overnight in my ‘lawn’. The robins and mockingbirds love my yard.


----------



## Kindbud

Well all this nutrient manure talk got me thinking after a quick trip to the attic.... I have this and it's about the best manure nutrient rich stuff bat guano thats 2 or so years old that I cleaned out of my attic when I had to put metal mesh up and make bats stop going threw a crack in the bricks into my attic but they were up there chilling for quite a while so got a couple coffee cans full of it so plan on mixing it in the soil when I transplant them into the ground man glad I thought about that after the chicken manure talk.....


----------



## oldfogey8

Kindbud said:


> Well all this nutrient manure talk got me thinking after a quick trip to the attic.... I have this and it's about the best manure nutrient rich stuff bat guano thats 2 or so years old that I cleaned out of my attic when I had to put metal mesh up and make bats stop going threw a crack in the bricks into my attic but they were up there chilling for quite a while so got a couple coffee cans full of it so plan on mixing it in the soil when I transplant them into the ground man glad I thought about that after the chicken manure talk..... View attachment 297025


Aged homegrown bat guano. Mmm mmm good…


----------



## oldfogey8

oldfogey8 said:


> My guess is the chicken manure isn’t concentrated enough to burn your plants @bigsur51. It looks like you have a pretty large garden so you get the benefit of the nutrients and microbes from the chicken as it slowly leaches into your soil. Birds **** everywhere in my yard(we have hundreds of birds visit our 4 feeders and 4 suet cages) and my polyculture lawn(unlike @pute ’s fairways) grows like, uh, a weed…


I expressed concern over fecal coliform somewhere here and I suspect I have a good amount of it in my yard but my house is a ‘shoes off’ house so I hope it isn’t getting in much. I may be immune to it at this point anyway. Years of exposure has a way of enhancing natural immunity(which is a forbidden term theses days)….


----------



## pute

@Big, have you looked at the weather forecast later this week.  Snow and  possible freezing temps are coming.   Sure am glad I don't have any delicate plants in the ground.  Happens almost every year...a late frost/freeze.  All my neighbors have been busy planting flowers an veggies the weekend.  You would think they would learn.  I told my neighbor across the street not to plant yet but she went ahead anyway.  

I hope you did what is necessary to protect your plants.


----------



## bigsur51

pute said:


> @Big, have you looked at the weather forecast later this week.  Snow and  possible freezing temps are coming.   Sure am glad I don't have any delicate plants in the ground.  Happens almost every year...a late frost/freeze.  All my neighbors have been busy planting flowers an veggies the weekend.  You would think they would learn.  I told my neighbor across the street not to plant yet but she went ahead anyway.
> 
> I hope you did what is necessary to protect your plants.




sh-it damn fvck sonofabitch


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> sh-it damn fvck sonofabitch


I thought it was sumbioch LOL


----------



## bigsur51

the dam forecast seems to change every day!

yeah , looks like we will have to cover some pepper and watermelon and tomato plants with buckets

like we have done in years past

my poor neighbors apple tree is gonna get hammered if it freezes

i can live with 33 degrees and lots of buckets!

but if it goes below that and there is some wind , we’ll there is always next year

sh-it dam fvck sonofabitch


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> the dam forecast seems to change every day!
> 
> yeah , looks like we will have to cover some pepper and watermelon and tomato plants with buckets
> 
> like we have done in years past
> 
> my poor neighbors apple tree is gonna get hammered if it freezes
> 
> i can live with 33 degrees and lots of buckets!
> 
> but if it goes below that and there is some wind , we’ll there is always next year
> 
> sh-it dam fvck sonofabitch
> 
> 
> View attachment 297031


I can get you a sweet deal on some used smudge pots


----------



## WeedHopper

Well that fking sucks Big. Laughing my ass of at the Shit,Damn fk and SOB.


----------



## Kindbud

One night them being the size they are I wouldn't worry much throw a thin plastic sheet over the top of them there be fine probably only gonna be under 40 for a few hours


----------



## pute

Happens every fk'n year.  Nursery's love it.....gotta buy it all over again.


----------



## Kindbud

Really wow I guess that's why my older brother in Colorado grows in a greenhouse he built hhhmmm I wonder if anyone on here knows him he's in Pagosa Springs Colorado


----------



## pute

Pagosa Is a beautiful town.  Been there many time.  Lots or retiree's there.  Yup short growing season....need a green house.


----------



## WeedHopper

If i lived in Colorado i would just go smoke Putes weed.


----------



## RosterMan

oldfogey8 said:


> My guess is the chicken manure isn’t concentrated enough to burn your plants @bigsur51. It looks like you have a pretty large garden so you get the benefit of the nutrients and microbes from the chicken as it slowly leaches into your soil. Birds **** everywhere in my yard(we have hundreds of birds visit our 4 feeders and 4 suet cages) and my polyculture lawn(unlike @pute ’s fairways) grows like, uh, a weed…


And it tastes like Chicken when smoked LOL


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> If i lived in Colorado i would just go smoke Putes weed.


The last zip he sent me was the best I ever had


----------



## boo

apparently you've never smoked any of my girl crush...


----------



## RosterMan

boo said:


> apparently you've never smoked any of my girl crush...


bet I would LOVE It


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> If i lived in Colorado i would just go smoke Putes weed.


You'd have to pass the same initiation as Hydra. Pute would cut your fingernails off to the quick, make you drop yer pants, toss a hundred seeds on the floor, and have his way with ya 'til ya got 'em all picked up. 
I'll grow my own, thank you!


----------



## RosterMan

Hippie420 said:


> You'd have to pass the same initiation as Hydra. Pute would cut your fingernails off to the quick, make you drop yer pants, toss a hundred seeds on the floor, and have his way with ya 'til ya got 'em all picked up.
> I'll grow my own, thank you!


still Jealous he asked me and not you are we?


----------



## RosterMan

Hippie420 said:


> You'd have to pass the same initiation as Hydra. Pute would cut your fingernails off to the quick, make you drop yer pants, toss a hundred seeds on the floor, and have his way with ya 'til ya got 'em all picked up.
> I'll grow my own, thank you!


Hops did it for only 25 seeds


----------



## RosterMan

In all truthforness my last batch was a seed I produced by accident a few yrs back
came for a batch of old Mendo Weed (mixed seeds all top shelf) That my sister received from a good friend to send me. He tossed a bunch in a bag and said here he will love these.
The stuff smells just like I remember from High School.
I named it High School
I love it , nice High better than any fine cigar for sure
Best part is after the high wears down it puts me in Lala land for hrs.


----------



## RosterMan

Just wish I could grow as Big as Big


----------



## RosterMan

boo said:


> apparently you've never smoked any of my girl crush...


Night Boo


----------



## SubmarineGirl

boo said:


> apparently you've never smoked any of my girl crush...
> Boos girl crush is the jam.


----------



## WeedHopper

Pute promised he would only squeeze my butt.


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> Pute promised he would only squeeze my butt.


Ever hear David Allen Coe? It'll only hurt for a little while.....


----------



## Hippie420

Hydra, I had a White Widow sexually assault a couple Chemdogs. Wound up with probably a half pound of seeds. Weed still hammered ya, but man, that was a lot of seeds to clean.


----------



## Kindbud

pute said:


> Pagosa Is a beautiful town.  Been there many time.  Lots or retiree's there.  Yup short growing season....need a green house.


Yup older brothers retired Robbys his name he got lucky Military retired him after 6 years of duty after he got blown up in a hummer in Afghanistan years ago messed up his back  he was the only solder left conscious after the ied went off he lay down covering fire while waiting for backup he was the first marine group threw Baghdad too and yea that fuked him up shooting women and kids would fck about anyone up so he moved to Colorado after beginning a drug addiction here and not being able to stop moved started growing no more dope but all that because of medical reasons but he snow boards and hunts and stuff so idk why exactly he got that medical retirement I think something in he's mind turned off and broke him... me and my other brother had to pull him off my younger brother because he tried to gouge his eyes out said nope yanked him off and said fck with someone your own size lil man was like 15 at the time and he was 36 or so I couldn't believe it and that was the last time all us brothers hung out together been almost 2 decade that's just sad and stopped me from going into the marines or navy said nah not brainwashing this guy not fighting for a country that won't help its own citizens and brainwashs the soldiers protecting it to kill kill kill smh but I'm checking out night I'll catch everyone on the flip side got see the doctor feel good tomorrow lol


----------



## Kindbud

Hippie420 said:


> Hydra, I had a White Widow sexually assault a couple Chemdogs. Wound up with probably a half pound of seeds. Weed still hammered ya, but man, that was a lot of seeds to clean.



White widow X chemdog cross that sounds killer half a pound shoot how many that 2000     better get planting


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> Pute promised he would only squeeze my butt.


But I hope he was only lying in your case
You should see what else he sent me in his bag of goodies


----------



## RosterMan

Hippie420 said:


> Hydra, I had a White Widow sexually assault a couple Chemdogs. Wound up with probably a half pound of seeds. Weed still hammered ya, but man, that was a lot of seeds to clean.


----------



## RosterMan

Hippie420 said:


> You'd have to pass the same initiation as Hydra. Pute would cut your fingernails off to the quick, make you drop yer pants, toss a hundred seeds on the floor, and have his way with ya 'til ya got 'em all picked up.
> I'll grow my own, thank you!


LOL Reminds me of a funny chair joke, but that is to cruel to tell here 
Morning My Love , Hope you feel much better today
And please stay away from Hopper he is so darn BIG
Now that will hurt ya for sure


----------



## RosterMan

Kindbud said:


> White widow X chemdog cross that sounds killer half a pound shoot how many that 2000     better get planting


Sounds like a winner  Horny Spider Killer
Or Dog Slayer


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> Pute promised he would only squeeze my butt.


Butt secretly you wanted more LOL Morning Hops
Got some sleep last night. May be on to something with my boys breathing problem.
I should have finished Vet School Dang it.


----------



## RosterMan

Im sailing away with a joint in my mouth


----------



## bigsur51

Thread Drift!

Back to gardening please.

Swedes raised beds…dam that was a lot of dirt I hauled and my back feels it this morning

since it may freeze this weekend , we will wait to plant the veggies until the coast is clear


----------



## RosterMan

Great Job sur


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> Thread Drift!
> 
> Back to gardening please.
> 
> Swedes raised beds…dam that was a lot of dirt I hauled and my back feels it this morning
> 
> since it may freeze this weekend , we will wait to plant the veggies until the coast is clear
> 
> 
> View attachment 297127
> View attachment 297128


Sorry Big I thought we were in the misfits I will clean it up


----------



## WeedHopper

Promix is some good soil. I use to use it when i could find it.


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> Thread Drift!
> 
> Back to gardening please.
> 
> Swedes raised beds…dam that was a lot of dirt I hauled and my back feels it this morning
> 
> since it may freeze this weekend , we will wait to plant the veggies until the coast is clear
> 
> 
> View attachment 297127
> View attachment 297128


Heck I would need an ambulance on stand by if I tried to do all that in a yr


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> Promix is some good soil. I use to use it when i could find it.


Expensive too


----------



## bigsur51

TheBlackHydra said:


> Heck I would need an ambulance on stand by if I tried to do all that in a yr





fvck me running , we had to load around 50 bags and then unload them when we got home……not to mention dumping them in the beds , mixing them with the compost and worm poo , a lot of manual labor and I’m feeling it today

and we are just getting started!

one of my big challenges is controlling an invasion of bind weed , the devils curse of gardeners

anyone know how to get rid of bindweed?

I am all ears


----------



## bigsur51

TheBlackHydra said:


> Expensive too



$45 bucks a bag

but worth every penny….


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> fvck me running , we had to load around 50 bags and then unload them when we got home……not to mention dumping them in the beds , mixing them with the compost and worm poo , a lot of manual labor and I’m feeling it today
> 
> and we are just getting started!
> 
> one of my big challenges is controlling an invasion of bind weed , the devils curse of gardeners
> 
> anyone know how to get rid of bindweed?
> 
> I am all ears


Is that Morning glory?
I have that in my main Garden Its a root in the soil and winters over like poison ivy
The whole roots system needs to go.
I was reading only weed killer like round up will do it but heck now not in my Garden


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> $45 bucks a bag
> 
> but worth every penny….


Thats cheap I have had it delivered close to 100


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> $45 bucks a bag
> 
> but worth every penny….


Growing cannabis is a hobby only slightly less expensive than shooting or golf…


----------



## WeedHopper

Fertilizer aint cheap either.


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> Fertilizer aint cheap either.


Whole new meaning to
That shiit is expensive


----------



## oldfogey8

WeedHopper said:


> Fertilizer aint cheap either.


Nothing is anymore except hand sanitizer. My wife brought home a bag full that a store was unloading at 25 cents a bottle. Manufacturers ramped up production when they thought it would be useful for the ‘Rona. Now that it has been shown to be useless(like all ‘Rona related hysteria), they can’t give it away(until Mrs Fogey sees stuff priced at ‘half nothing’). I need to take her credit cards away…


----------



## RosterMan

7 Smart Ways to Get Rid of Bindweed (tipsbulletin.com)


----------



## bigsur51

TheBlackHydra said:


> Thats cheap I have had it delivered close to 100



we drive 125 miles one way to buy it so yeah , with todays gas prices it takes us a tank of gas to get there and back so I have to add that cost to the mix

and then there is my labor and I won’t even get out of bed unless I make $420 dollars a day

what a fun hobby eh!


----------



## bigsur51

TheBlackHydra said:


> Is that Morning glory?
> I have that in my main Garden Its a root in the soil and winters over like poison ivy
> The whole roots system needs to go.
> I was reading only weed killer like round up will do it but heck now not in my Garden





looks like morning glory



most gardeners I have a strong dislike for weeds. They create more work and rob our plants of much needed nutrients and water. But like many things in life not all weeds are created equally. By that I mean some weeds tend to be more of a pain in the backside than others. Some weeds are easy to eradicate while others are next to impossible. One of the worst to deal with is field bindweed.

Field bindweed produces an almost delicate looking vine with arrow or shield-shaped leaves. It can be seen vining along the ground in gardens or the lawns. It can also be seen winding its way up fences and your favorite plant. Sometimes it is almost hidden until it burst into flowers. Bindweed has trumpet-like flowers that bloom in pink or white, resembling that of a small morning glory.

The vining weed is best known for its ability to multiply. Field bindweed is a non-native plant that spreads to smother or out-compete millions of acres of Kansas crops. Its spread did not stop in the country farm fields. Bindweed has adapted to city life and can be found in many lawns, gardens and landscape beds. In fact, in Kansas bindweed has been placed on the noxious weed list. A list that only includes the most damaging to crops and difficult to control 

Bindweed can form tangled mats, run along the ground, twist and twine around other plants, plus climb up and over all kinds of things. Each plant can produce up to 500 seeds that remain viable for 50 years. But, bindweed’s real strength is underground, where the vine’s roots grow deep into the ground, while also extending out far enough to reach from one landscape into neighbors’ yards. A break in or bud on those lateral roots can produce another plant.



truly an evil weed and a gardeners worst nightmare 






__





						Bindweed: Noxious Weed
					





					www.johnson.k-state.edu


----------



## bigsur51

weekend update

all forms of growing have come to a standstill until the snow and freezing temperatures cease and desist 

stay tuned


----------



## bigsur51

we have a local Community Garden here in town but they kicked me out after last weeks display


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> looks like morning glory
> 
> 
> 
> most gardeners I have a strong dislike for weeds. They create more work and rob our plants of much needed nutrients and water. But like many things in life not all weeds are created equally. By that I mean some weeds tend to be more of a pain in the backside than others. Some weeds are easy to eradicate while others are next to impossible. One of the worst to deal with is field bindweed.
> 
> Field bindweed produces an almost delicate looking vine with arrow or shield-shaped leaves. It can be seen vining along the ground in gardens or the lawns. It can also be seen winding its way up fences and your favorite plant. Sometimes it is almost hidden until it burst into flowers. Bindweed has trumpet-like flowers that bloom in pink or white, resembling that of a small morning glory.
> 
> The vining weed is best known for its ability to multiply. Field bindweed is a non-native plant that spreads to smother or out-compete millions of acres of Kansas crops. Its spread did not stop in the country farm fields. Bindweed has adapted to city life and can be found in many lawns, gardens and landscape beds. In fact, in Kansas bindweed has been placed on the noxious weed list. A list that only includes the most damaging to crops and difficult to control
> 
> Bindweed can form tangled mats, run along the ground, twist and twine around other plants, plus climb up and over all kinds of things. Each plant can produce up to 500 seeds that remain viable for 50 years. But, bindweed’s real strength is underground, where the vine’s roots grow deep into the ground, while also extending out far enough to reach from one landscape into neighbors’ yards. A break in or bud on those lateral roots can produce another plant.
> 
> 
> 
> truly an evil weed and a gardeners worst nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bindweed: Noxious Weed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.johnson.k-state.edu


Looked them up That is what I have , tried to eradicate them for 6 yrs now


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> we have a local Community Garden here in town but they kicked me out after last weeks display
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 297552


I saw the same plant in SG thread LOL


----------



## WeedHopper

Now that's fking funny.


----------



## bigsur51

TheBlackHydra said:


> Looked them up That is what I have , tried to eradicate them for 6 yrs now




besides napalm and agent orange every other day , I have not heard of any way to eradicate these bass turds

bind weed is truly a curse to those who work the soil


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> besides napalm and agent orange every other day , I have not heard of any way to eradicate these bass turds
> 
> bind weed is truly a curse to those who work the soil


Chokes the crap out of my tomatoes and beans


----------



## WeedHopper

Oh my God. It's going to be freezing here Sunday. Better turn on the heater and cover my plants.


----------



## bigsur51

WeedHopper said:


> Oh my God. It's going to be freezing here Sunday. Better turn on the heater and cover my plants.
> View attachment 297591





you are so funny


so yeah , covered all the tomato and jalapeños and I think they survived….I’ll uncover them this morning

the girls were safe inside…they will go in the ground this week for sure








onions and garlic no problems with the cold









neighbors apple tree done alright too









all tucked in


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey maybe one of these days me and the Wife will come to Colorado and visit you and Pute.
When it's not cold as a mother fker that is.
Would love to see those trees your growing. Just keep an eye on my right hand and the buds on the plant.


----------



## bigsur51

WeedHopper said:


> Hey maybe one of these days me and the Wife will come to Colorado and visit you and Pute.
> When it's not cold as a mother fker that is.




probably the middle of August , it finally gets above freezing then and you won’t need your longjohns  either


----------



## WeedHopper

Being the Handsome bastard that I am I better wear all the clothes I can find around you and Pute.


----------



## Kindbud

Hey everyone if you get a chance go visit my grow journal and see what a country boy can do without having a field to plant them in and letting nature do it's thing with just a little boost from old Kindbud


----------



## bigsur51

today is the big transplant to the wild outdoors day

time to put these girls in their permanent home

weather is cooperating , low 80’s today , the rest of the week looks good , not to hot , not to cold

so yeah , I will be playing in the garden today , will check back in later with some updated photos




Inch by inch, row by row,
Gonna make this garden grow.
Gonna mulch it deep and low,
Gonna make it fertile ground.
Inch by inch, row by row,
Please bless these seeds I sow.
Please keep them safe below
'Til the rain comes tumbling down.

Pullin' weeds and pickin' stones,   (Or smoking weed and getting stoned)
We are made of dreams and bones
Need spot to call my own
Cause the time is close at hand.
Grain for grain, sun and rain
I'll find my way in nature's chain
Tune my body and my brain
To the music of the land.

[Chorus]

Plant your rows straight and long,
Season them with a prayer and song
Mother earth will keep you strong
If you give her love and care.
Old crow watching from a tree
Has his hungry eyes on me
In my garden I'm as free
As that feathered thief up there.

source: Garden Song Lyrics by Pete Seeger - Lyrics On Demand


----------



## Kindbud

Sounds like a good plan I'll be planting all this week


----------



## bigsur51

it ain’t easy digging holes , mixing soil , and planting , especially when the wind is blowing 30-40 mph all day , 3-4 days in a row

to top that off , we went from snow a week ago to the 90’s

and we are just getting started

it is a tough pill to swallow when after all the prep work , germinating seeds , raising babies , bug control , prepping the harden and then a 10 minute storm with 1 inch hail can wipe out all the work in 5 minutes

it happened 3 yrs ago , we lost 90-95% of the garden

mother nature can and will bring tears to a gardeners eyes for sure

so yeah , even today , 15-30 mph winds all freaking day

good thing it’s cool or I would be watering 5 times a day…but that’s coming , 100 degree heat and 20-40 mph winds can ruin a gardeners day

what makes it worth it?


it is no fun spreading hay in the wind

tomatoes to the left along the rebar





the last of the volunteers , we will cull the males and let a couple of females grow for shitz and giggles












holding up to the wind










cherokee purps , black krims , and three different types of cherry 








corn upper right , beets , turnips , and chard in lower


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> it ain’t easy digging holes , mixing soil , and planting , especially when the wind is blowing 30-40 mph all day , 3-4 days in a row
> 
> to top that off , we went from snow a week ago to the 90’s
> 
> and we are just getting started
> 
> it is a tough pill to swallow when after all the prep work , germinating seeds , raising babies , bug control , prepping the harden and then a 10 minute storm with 1 inch hail can wipe out all the work in 5 minutes
> 
> it happened 3 yrs ago , we lost 90-95% of the garden
> 
> mother nature can and will bring tears to a gardeners eyes for sure
> 
> so yeah , even today , 15-30 mph winds all freaking day
> 
> good thing it’s cool or I would be watering 5 times a day…but that’s coming , 100 degree heat and 20-40 mph winds can ruin a gardeners day
> 
> what makes it worth it?
> 
> 
> it is no fun spreading hay in the wind
> 
> tomatoes to the left along the rebar
> View attachment 298673
> 
> 
> the last of the volunteers , we will cull the males and let a couple of females grow for shitz and giggles
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holding up to the wind
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherokee purps , black krims , and three different types of cherry
> 
> 
> View attachment 298676
> 
> 
> 
> corn upper right , beets , turnips , and chard in lower
> 
> View attachment 298677


I have some Cherokee purple tomatoes going again this year. Nice sweet flavor.


----------



## RosterMan

Im going to have to live through others Veggie gardens this year. 
I am in bad shape to do it this year, just keeping up with my lawn and paying day laborers I can barely walk much, Sad year for me.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> it ain’t easy digging holes , mixing soil , and planting , especially when the wind is blowing 30-40 mph all day , 3-4 days in a row
> 
> to top that off , we went from snow a week ago to the 90’s
> 
> and we are just getting started
> 
> it is a tough pill to swallow when after all the prep work , germinating seeds , raising babies , bug control , prepping the harden and then a 10 minute storm with 1 inch hail can wipe out all the work in 5 minutes
> 
> it happened 3 yrs ago , we lost 90-95% of the garden
> 
> mother nature can and will bring tears to a gardeners eyes for sure
> 
> so yeah , even today , 15-30 mph winds all freaking day
> 
> good thing it’s cool or I would be watering 5 times a day…but that’s coming , 100 degree heat and 20-40 mph winds can ruin a gardeners day
> 
> what makes it worth it?
> 
> 
> it is no fun spreading hay in the wind
> 
> tomatoes to the left along the rebar
> View attachment 298673
> 
> 
> the last of the volunteers , we will cull the males and let a couple of females grow for shitz and giggles
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holding up to the wind
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherokee purps , black krims , and three different types of cherry
> 
> 
> View attachment 298676
> 
> 
> 
> corn upper right , beets , turnips , and chard in lower
> 
> View attachment 298677


Everything looks great big. I’m sure your plants will be fine and that the wind will help them strengthen up for their grow. Great to see this post. I’m pulling up a chair as y’all say


----------



## RosterMan

Oh Mr Biggy You Move Me


----------



## RosterMan




----------



## SubmarineGirl

RosterMan said:


> Oh Mr Biggy You Move Me
> View attachment 298681


You gotta admit, big does have a nice garden. They have been working hard out there and it shows. It’s beautiful in every way


----------



## Kindbud

Awesome man


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice job brother.
I'm pulling up a chair.


----------



## RosterMan

Kindbud said:


> Awesome man


Fix your forum pic LOL


----------



## bigsur51

WeedHopper said:


> Nice job brother.
> I'm pulling up a chair.





hey Man , that is the second chair that you have pulled up

how many chairs are you going to need?

there may be some overcrowding issues here with limited seating

there is a possibility that you may have to give up one of your chairs to another MJ member who would like to watch

just a heads up


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> hey Man , that is the second chair that you have pulled up
> 
> how many chairs are you going to need?
> 
> there may be some overcrowding issues here with limited seating
> 
> there is a possibility that you may have to give up one of your chairs to another MJ member who would like to watch
> 
> just a heads up


Heck No Hops will never give up Second Chair LOL
Unless Hippie takes it from him


----------



## WeedHopper

bigsur51 said:


> hey Man , that is the second chair that you have pulled up
> 
> how many chairs are you going to need?
> 
> there may be some overcrowding issues here with limited seating
> 
> there is a possibility that you may have to give up one of your chairs to another MJ member who would like to watch
> 
> just a heads up


The last chair made my ass hurt so I brought a padded one that reclines. Hippie can use the other one.


----------



## RosterMan

RosterMan said:


> Fix your forum pic LOL
> View attachment 298919


Come on Thats Funny


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> The last chair made my ass hurt so I brought a padded one that reclines. Hippie can use the other one.


Yep That dang chair sure left a mark on me


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> The last chair made my ass hurt so I brought a padded one that reclines. Hippie can use the other one.


Thanks, Boss. Mighty kind of ya.


----------



## oldfogey8

WeedHopper said:


> The last chair made my ass hurt so I brought a padded one that reclines. Hippie can use the other one.


You can seat 4 on the discarded chair by flipping it over as long as they are monkeypox infected


----------



## Kindbud

RosterMan said:


> Come on Thats Funny


Yea sure funny not making my profile pic that tho


----------



## RosterMan

oldfogey8 said:


> You can seat 4 on the discarded chair by flipping it over as long as they are monkeypox infected


Hopper and Hippie would LOVE That  Putes not so much LOL


----------



## RosterMan

Kindbud said:


> Yea sure funny not making my profile pic that tho


Ah come on  It would be a Blast


----------



## WeedHopper

Oh come on KB that would be a great Avatar.


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> Oh come on KB that would be a great Avatar.


No Balls he thinks Im making fun of him which I am not
Its his persona for sure


----------



## WeedHopper

Will call him Kindfeet.
KB we are just messing with ya bro. I get a load of shit from the crazy fkers all the time. I just give it right back. Roster is jealous of your big feet.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Don’t do it kindbud. They are way to into mens feet around here. It’s crazy


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> Will call him Kindfeet.
> KB we are just messing with ya bro. I get a load of shit from the crazy fkers all the time. I just give it right back. Roster is jealous of your big feet.


Big Fett Big...................................................is


----------



## RosterMan

SubmarineGirl said:


> Don’t do it kindbud. They are way to into mens feet around here. It’s crazy


Dont worry we did not forget about the Hands


----------



## WeedHopper

See KB ,, Roster is jealous of Subs hands and your feet. Don't show him anymore body parts please.


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> See KB ,, Roster is jealous of Subs hands and your feet. Don't show him anymore body parts please.


----------



## bigsur51

Weekend update

rain and pea sized hail yesterday , plus a few chilly nights in the high 30’s

a couple of days of 20-40 mph winds this week

some of the plants are haggard looking , rough , and it is just getting started





















some of the plants are troopers and show little,to no damage , good to know down the line if I make more seeds













volunteer patch








hahahahahaah!

even a few in the trash and burn piles














pretty boring around here during the vegging , except the whacky weather

see you all in about a week!


----------



## pute

Damn, some of those plants look like I feel this morning.  Watch those nights in the 30's.


----------



## RosterMan

What does not kill them only makes them stronger


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> Weekend update
> 
> rain and pea sized hail yesterday , plus a few chilly nights in the high 30’s
> 
> a couple of days of 20-40 mph winds this week
> 
> some of the plants are haggard looking , rough , and it is just getting started
> 
> View attachment 299067
> View attachment 299068
> View attachment 299069
> View attachment 299070
> View attachment 299071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of the plants are troopers and show little,to no damage , good to know down the line if I make more seeds
> 
> 
> View attachment 299072
> View attachment 299073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> volunteer patch
> 
> 
> View attachment 299074
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahaah!
> 
> even a few in the trash and burn piles
> 
> 
> View attachment 299075
> 
> View attachment 299076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty boring around here during the vegging , except the whacky weather
> 
> see you all in about a week!


Looking really nice big


----------



## Kindbud

SubmarineGirl said:


> Don’t do it kindbud. They are way to into mens feet around here. It’s crazy


My thoughts exactly and I've always questioned guys with foot fetishes so many way more beautiful parts of the female body


----------



## Kindbud

But Big looking great man can't wait to just be able to have them in my backyard.... Can we fast forward a month to see what everyones looks like then can wait


----------



## bigsur51

Kindbud said:


> But Big looking great man can't wait to just be able to have them in my backyard.... Can we fast forward a month to see whatever ones looks like then can wait







everyone in the world should be free to grow ganja in their backyards


----------



## Kindbud

bigsur51 said:


> everyone in the world should be free to grow ganja in their backyards


Yea I know soon it will change I have to hide mine still felony illegal if I get caught and that's sad I didn't harm another person rob kill or anything just grew a plant what a world been pondering moving up to Massachusetts or Colorado


----------



## oldfogey8

Kindbud said:


> Yea I know soon it will change I have to hide mine still felony illegal if I get caught and that's sad I didn't harm another person rob kill or anything just grew a plant what a world been pondering moving up to Massachusetts or Colorado


Massachusetts requires a secure grow outside(similar to what @Hippie420 has in Michigan) and limits the number of plants to 6 per individual or 12 per household.


----------



## Kindbud

oldfogey8 said:


> Massachusetts requires a secure grow outside(similar to what @Hippie420 has in Michigan) and limits the number of plants to 6 per individual or 12 per household.


Yup I know but 12 plants more then enough me


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> everyone in the world should be free to grow ganja in their backyards


Yes and give away surplus to neighbors like tomatoes.


----------



## RosterMan




----------



## bigsur51

Kindbud said:


> Yup I know but 12 plants more then enough me





not me

i once had a legal extended plant count for 99 plants , 6 patients plus myself and gf

but I am retired now so i don’t need 99 anymore

maybe 35-45 plants would work

but yeah , I should be able to grow 500-1000 plants if I want , we were born free weren’t we?

or were we?


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> not me
> 
> i once had a legal extended plant count for 99 plants , 6 patients plus myself and gf
> 
> but I am retired now so i don’t need 99 anymore
> 
> maybe 35-45 plants would work
> 
> but yeah , I should be able to grow 500-1000 plants if I want , we were born free weren’t we?
> 
> or were we?


You posted a video that logically showed we were not, in fact, born free…


----------



## Kindbud

bigsur51 said:


> not me
> 
> i once had a legal extended plant count for 99 plants , 6 patients plus myself and gf
> 
> but I am retired now so i don’t need 99 anymore
> 
> maybe 35-45 plants would work
> 
> but yeah , I should be able to grow 500-1000 plants if I want , we were born free weren’t we?
> 
> or were we?



Yup yup true that I wanna go for size next go around not numbers wanna beat my record of 14 foot


----------



## Kindbud

A 20 foot tree is the only thing I would put on my bucket list and kinda natural not in  a cage all tired up and stuff


----------



## WeedHopper

Fkers,,,scares me when mine get over 3ft tall.
Texas doesn't play. That's why I've been growing Autos outside and short Photos.


----------



## bigsur51

Kindbud said:


> A 20 foot tree is the only thing I would put on my bucket list and kinda natural not in  a cage all tired up and stuff





been there done that

it ain’t the size that matters

its what’s inside

good morning


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> been there done that
> 
> it ain’t the size that matters
> 
> its what’s inside
> 
> good morning
> 
> 
> View attachment 299602


Don’t read the news. It only serves to turn a good morning into shit these days…


----------



## WeedHopper

Found this Big. See the Marigolds. Seems we aren't the only ones that use Marigolds.


----------



## oldfogey8

WeedHopper said:


> Found this Big. See the Marigolds. Seems we aren't the only ones that use Marigolds.
> View attachment 299648


Nice hedge!


----------



## bigsur51

WeedHopper said:


> Found this Big. See the Marigolds. Seems we aren't the only ones that use Marigolds.
> View attachment 299648






wow , would you look at those marigolds!


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> wow , would you look at those marigolds!


Sure wish I could smell them


----------



## pute

RosterMan said:


> Sure wish I could smell them


Fart


----------



## spunom

WeedHopper said:


> Found this Big. See the Marigolds. Seems we aren't the only ones that use Marigolds.
> View attachment 299648


It's hard as heck to see on my phone... Is that one plant???


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> wow , would you look at those marigolds!


What marigolds?


----------



## Patwi

WeedHopper said:


> Texas doesn't play.




Yep, even though the 5-0, the DA's and some judges around here smoke .. from all of them it's about the money they can steal for the state to fu.ck someone over


Sheriff and Constables in this county ran on an Asset Forfeiture platform for bad guys like property owning farmers ...



big , you always impress ...... 

I built a 10 ft high woodframe greenhouse for my plants and her tropical plants ... no heavy rain problems now or lately the extreme UV days .. sh.it burns 'em fast


----------



## WeedHopper

spunom said:


> It's hard as heck to see on my phone... Is that one plant???


Yep,,with Marigolds right beside it.


----------



## Kindbud

Hey big how's the plants growing curious what your gardens looking like peace


----------



## Kindbud

Edited top post big don't know why I posted that there must have been high lol


----------



## bigsur51

Kindbud said:


> Hey big how's the plants growing curious what your gardens looking like peace ✌




thanks for stopping by Amigo

kinda boring right now , plants are vegging , getting beat all to he-ll by 40-50 mph winds and 100 degree heat

maybe I’ll take a few photos this morning


----------



## Kindbud

40-50 mph winds where are you on top of a mountain is it like that all the time??


----------



## bigsur51

Kindbud said:


> 40-50 mph winds where are you on top of a mountain is it like that all the time??




on top of a mountain?….who told you that?

I used to live up in Phantom Canyon at 10,000 feet but that was like 10 yrs ago

no Sir , we are on the eastern high plains at about 4500 feet , and yes , sometimes we get sustained winds of 50-60 mph with gusts as high as 80mph!



up in the mountains…those are the Sangria de Cristo in the backround












the High Plains


----------



## WeedHopper

Ugly fker. You scared off the Buffalo.


----------



## Bubba

Kindbud said:


> My thoughts exactly and I've always questioned guys with foot fetishes so many way more beautiful parts of the female body


Oh. I thought we were talking dude feet

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> on top of a mountain?….who told you that?
> 
> I used to live up in Phantom Canyon at 10,000 feet but that was like 10 yrs ago
> 
> no Sir , we are on the eastern high plains at about 4500 feet , and yes , sometimes we get sustained winds of 50-60 mph with gusts as high as 80mph!
> 
> 
> 
> up in the mountains…those are the Sangria de Cristo in the backround
> 
> View attachment 300243
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 300244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the High Plains
> 
> 
> View attachment 300245


So I see it's OK that you post pics of yourself  .........................
LOL


----------



## RosterMan

UGLY MF


----------



## bigsur51

RosterMan said:


> So I see it's OK that you post pics of yourself  .........................
> LOL






what?

you mean this?

ah man , that ain’t nuthin’


----------



## bigsur51

RosterMan said:


> UGLY MF





yeah but I can sure cook


----------



## bigsur51

moar Thread Drift!


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> moar Thread Drift!


I get your drift big…


----------



## RosterMan




----------



## smaccio

Around here we call it "thread-jacking."


----------



## WeedHopper

No,,,   around here we call it normal.


----------



## bigsur51

do not panic if you see these on your plants










they will turn into these


----------



## Kindbud

Really wow I didn't know that learn something new every day


----------



## CrashMagnet

All these bugs need to start wearing colored capes or something to let us know whether they are good bugs or bad. Lately, if it's on my plant and it's moving, I kill it : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl

I would have probably taken this for a sap sucker had I not read this. I think so far I’ve had mostly good bugs tho. I look for bugs like a little boy now. Even have my collection jar to look them up when I find an unusual one. Bugs are really kinda cool well except for spider mites I mean…


----------



## bigsur51

yeah we love the ladybugs , especially since we battle aphids..we have ordered them by the bag in the past and since then we seem to always have a good colony of them every year


the yellow cat litter buckets are for a feeding

brewing some worm castings with a shot of Epsom salts

the plants will also be top dressed with the same and sprayed for their 3rd round of Spinosad
















a few volunteers thatwe did not have the heart to till up

these will all be fed to the chickens























some common leaf damage due to high winds and intense heat , like 30-50 mph winds for 2-3 days in a row combined with 100+ degree heat

















nothing to worry about , these will be the first leaves to go the next round of defoliation


----------



## WeedHopper

Wish I could grow out in the open like that.


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> yeah we love the ladybugs , especially since we battle aphids..we have ordered them by the bag in the past and since then we seem to always have a good colony of them every year
> 
> 
> the yellow cat litter buckets are for a feeding
> 
> brewing some worm castings with a shot of Epsom salts
> 
> the plants will also be top dressed with the same and sprayed for their 3rd round of Spinosad
> 
> 
> View attachment 300794
> View attachment 300795
> View attachment 300796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few volunteers thatwe did not have the heart to till up
> 
> these will all be fed to the chickens
> 
> 
> View attachment 300798
> 
> View attachment 300799
> 
> 
> View attachment 300800
> 
> 
> View attachment 300801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some common leaf damage due to high winds and intense heat , like 30-50 mph winds for 2-3 days in a row combined with 100+ degree heat
> 
> 
> View attachment 300802
> 
> View attachment 300803
> 
> 
> View attachment 300804
> 
> 
> 
> nothing to worry about , these will be the first leaves to go the next round of defoliation


Great job, big. Looks like a Christmas tree farm.


----------



## smaccio

Most of us would be glad just to have big's last year's volunteers...


----------



## Kindbud

Looking killer big


----------



## oldfogey8

Since no one else has asked, what flavor and what does it smell like?


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> yeah we love the ladybugs , especially since we battle aphids..we have ordered them by the bag in the past and since then we seem to always have a good colony of them every year
> 
> 
> the yellow cat litter buckets are for a feeding
> 
> brewing some worm castings with a shot of Epsom salts
> 
> the plants will also be top dressed with the same and sprayed for their 3rd round of Spinosad
> 
> 
> View attachment 300794
> View attachment 300795
> View attachment 300796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few volunteers thatwe did not have the heart to till up
> 
> these will all be fed to the chickens
> 
> 
> View attachment 300798
> 
> View attachment 300799
> 
> 
> View attachment 300800
> 
> 
> View attachment 300801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some common leaf damage due to high winds and intense heat , like 30-50 mph winds for 2-3 days in a row combined with 100+ degree heat
> 
> 
> View attachment 300802
> 
> View attachment 300803
> 
> 
> View attachment 300804
> 
> 
> 
> nothing to worry about , these will be the first leaves to go the next round of defoliation


Love all those long slender leaves.


----------



## bigsur51

oldfogey8 said:


> Since no one else has asked, what flavor and what does it smell like?





see page one


----------



## MuggyWeather

bigsur51 said:


> yeah we love the ladybugs , especially since we battle aphids..we have ordered them by the bag in the past and since then we seem to always have a good colony of them every year
> 
> 
> the yellow cat litter buckets are for a feeding
> 
> brewing some worm castings with a shot of Epsom salts
> 
> the plants will also be top dressed with the same and sprayed for their 3rd round of Spinosad
> 
> 
> View attachment 300794
> View attachment 300795
> View attachment 300796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few volunteers thatwe did not have the heart to till up
> 
> these will all be fed to the chickens
> 
> 
> View attachment 300798
> 
> View attachment 300799
> 
> 
> View attachment 300800
> 
> 
> View attachment 300801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some common leaf damage due to high winds and intense heat , like 30-50 mph winds for 2-3 days in a row combined with 100+ degree heat
> 
> 
> View attachment 300802
> 
> View attachment 300803
> 
> 
> View attachment 300804
> 
> 
> 
> nothing to worry about , these will be the first leaves to go the next round of defoliation


Wow!!! Great idea for getting as many lady bugs around the grow.

Your plants are already as big mine grew in total. Looking for an earlier start this year in OZ.

They look awesome Big!!!


----------



## stain

Hey Big do you have weeds in the corn as big as mine? I topped it, betting it would be over 10' by now. Chickens love hiding under them.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

stain said:


> Hey Big do you have weeds in the corn as big as mine? I topped it, betting it would be over 10' by now. Chickens love hiding under them.
> 
> View attachment 301067


Shade trees for them chickens. I’ll bet your eggs are eggstrabennificial too


----------



## boo

big, your chickens eat the leaves, didn't know that...


----------



## bigsur51

Staind , give me a couple months and then ask me again

your plants look awesome as usual , I love how you incorporate them into different areas on your homestead


----------



## Kindbud

Do you got a grow journal stain?


----------



## Bubba

Say Big, which ones are the G&M Ultimate OG?  Mine came out great!  (indoor).  Extremely dank, so strong it gives a weed hangover.  Smells like napalm in the morning, victory over mediocre weed!

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51

boo said:


> big, your chickens eat the leaves, didn't know that...




yes Sir , they keep the bottoms trimmed up pretty good and the best part is the chickens have really done an excellent job on grasshopper control….grasshoppers are a big curse around here , they can destroy a crop in one day

not much happening around here , watching paint dry

no sign of bad bugs or disease  , will be spraying another round of Spinosad soon followed by some Pyganic and Azamax just in case

stay tuned


----------



## bigsur51

Bubba said:


> Say Big, which ones are the G&M Ultimate OG?  Mine came out great!  (indoor).  Extremely dank, so strong it gives a weed hangover.  Smells like napalm in the morning, victory over mediocre weed!
> 
> Bubba



they are out there somewhere Bubba , not as vigorous as some of the other flavors but chugging right along

it sounds like a stinker though

victory indeed!

got any photos of your plant before harvest?


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking good Big,,as usual.


----------



## Bubba

bigsur51 said:


> they are out there somewhere Bubba , not as vigorous as some of the other flavors but chugging right along
> 
> it sounds like a stinker though
> 
> victory indeed!
> 
> got any photos of your plant before harvest?


Yes I put some up some place, is a beautiful plant, remained green till the end. Reeks of fuel and burned rubber, and if over indulged, causes a fuzzy weed hangover. Brutal strong! Super hard buds heads.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba

__





						Nute tactics and ph
					

Like most here, I ph my fluids. Usually 6.4 or so after adjustment.  I recently, well 2 grows ago I started using Advanced Nutrients nutes, who claim no pH adjusting necessary.  Trying them out, I usually found pH around 5.8 or so, so I adjusted it up to 6.4 range. Latest batch I dropped the...




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## bigsur51

Attention!
Attention!
Attention!

Will the real Slim Shady please step up , please step up.

Another free seed contest to pass the time while we watch paint dry.

Guess a number from 1 to 5000 and the closest number will win 5 c99 seeds , 5 chem 91 seeds , and 5 ecsd x Ogers Kush seeds

contest ends this Wednesday at midnight

my apologies to those who live outside of America , to big of a hassle for me at our rinky dink post office

good luck!


----------



## oldfogey8

955(5x99+5x91+5). If I win, give the next closest guess the prize. I have too many seeds as it is…


----------



## Bubba

954


----------



## bigsur51

oldfogey8 said:


> 955(5x99+5x91+5). If I win, give the next closest guess the prize. I have too many seeds as it is…



will do

thanks for playing


----------



## bigsur51

954 and 955 are taken

anyone want 956 or 953?


----------



## bigsur51

some random useless information


australian bastard cannabis or ABC weed


----------



## Hippie420

Wow. Looks like a fern.

Put me down for 007, please.


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> 954 and 955 are taken
> 
> anyone want 956 or 953?


This seems like an episode of The Price Is Right where one contestant bids $1 under another contestant to bone them…


----------



## oldfogey8

Hippie420 said:


> Wow. Looks like a fern.
> 
> Put me down for 007, please.


Looks like the Marigold/Freak Show strandivar(did I say that right, big?) to me…


----------



## RosterMan

2001


----------



## CrashMagnet

oldfogey8 said:


> Looks like the Marigold/Freak Show strandivar(did I say that right, big?) to me…


They have thick shiny leaves with a different clump like configuration than freakshow. I think there is a mixed freakshow/abc strain, but I haven't found any seeds for sale. No ABC seeds delivered to the US either, at least not the last time I looked.


----------



## oldfogey8

CrashMagnet said:


> They have thick shiny leaves with a different clump like configuration than freakshow. I think there is a mixed freakshow/abc strain, but I haven't found any seeds for sale. No ABC seeds delivered to the US either, at least not the last time I looked.


yup. i am thinking the pics are a mix of ABC and Super Freak.


----------



## kevinn

I will take 4490


----------



## CrashMagnet

oldfogey8 said:


> yup. i am thinking the pics are a mix of ABC and Super Freak.


I had to go look again and found them at whitewidow (dot) rocks. They have several other interesting "mutant strains" as well. Going to risk some BTC on a few of the more interesting ones. Here is their (experimental) Stealth Fighter.


----------



## bigsur51

thanks for playing everyone!


all Mods can play too , except Weedman , he has the winning number lol


----------



## bigsur51

CrashMagnet said:


> I had to go look again and found them at whitewidow (dot) rocks. They have several other interesting "mutant strains" as well. Going to risk some BTC on a few of the more interesting ones. Here is their (experimental) Stealth Fighter.
> 
> View attachment 301376






some BTC?

Bitcoin?

are you into crypto?


----------



## CrashMagnet

bigsur51 said:


> some BTC?
> 
> Bitcoin?
> 
> are you into crypto?


Bitcoin, yes. Not really into crypto, but I know enough to be dangerous : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl

I wanna play  eleveneleven 1111 is my number.
 I ran across those ABC weed plants when I was looking up the freak show


----------



## CrashMagnet

I got suckered into a couple of Chainsaw Massacre seeds as well : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl

CrashMagnet said:


> I got suckered into a couple of Chainsaw Massacre seeds as well : )
> 
> View attachment 301389



suckered? They look cool too


----------



## SubmarineGirl

CrashMagnet said:


> I had to go look again and found them at whitewidow (dot) rocks. They have several other interesting "mutant strains" as well. Going to risk some BTC on a few of the more interesting ones. Here is their (experimental) Stealth Fighter.
> 
> View attachment 301376


looks like what my outdoor revegging plants will look like by the end of summer


----------



## CrashMagnet

SubmarineGirl said:


> suckered? They look cool too


Not sure what I can do with it, though. It's still easily recognizable, even/especially from a distance. I think it was the name that suckered me in : )


----------



## bigsur51

CrashMagnet said:


> Bitcoin, yes. Not really into crypto, but I know enough to be dangerous : )



I got into Bitcoin when it was under $500 and picked up some etherium last year for $750

contest ends this Wednesday at midnight


----------



## smaccio

After the mishmash of seeds I've had I would love me some bigsur vintage.

5151 is my number.


----------



## bigsur51

smaccio said:


> After the mishmash of seeds I've had I would love me some bigsur vintage.
> 
> 5151 is my number.




rejected!

between 1 and 5000 Amigo

guess again!


----------



## CrashMagnet

bigsur51 said:


> I got into Bitcoin when it was under $500 and picked up some etherium last year for $750



Sort of the same for me. I have a cache of coins I used to use to order prescription meds not covered by insurance. My average cost was in the $350 range. I spend them mostly on international orders that don't charge US taxes. So far, there's no law requiring mark to market capital gains reporting on crypto. If they aren't asking, I'm not talking...


----------



## bigsur51

smaccio said:


> After the mishmash of seeds I've had I would love me some bigsur vintage.
> 
> 5151 is my number.




vintage indeed!

world class old school genetics

the original Ogers Kush via OregonKid

ECSD direct from Rez

the breeder was Brother Wesos 

some of the younger crowd will not recognize these names 

the c99 is Bros Grimm via Brother JoeyWeed

the 91 is direct from the Swamp Boys and Big Ricky

but NOT FOR SALE

freely I have received , freely I give away!


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> vintage indeed!
> 
> world class old school genetics
> 
> the original Ogers Kush via OregonKid
> 
> ECSD direct from Rez
> 
> the breeder was Brother Wesos
> 
> some of the younger crowd will not recognize these names
> 
> the c99 is Bros Grimm via Brother JoeyWeed
> 
> the 91 is direct from the Swamp Boys and Big Ricky
> 
> but NOT FOR SALE
> 
> freely I have received , freely I give away!



You Have a very *BIG Heart
And subbie thinks the world of you LOL.......



*


----------



## SubmarineGirl

RosterMan said:


> You Have a very *BIG Heart
> And subbie thinks the world of you LOL.......
> 
> 
> 
> *


That she does


----------



## smaccio

Baked again! 

Let's try...1960


----------



## boo

I haven't hear from big ricky and krome in years...those boys hooked me up years ago...I still have some of their original first issue beans...


----------



## Kindbud

1234 my guess  grows looking great Big


----------



## Reibsi

I,m going with 2022 just for shits and giggles....seeing how i can,t shit and it sure hurts to giggle!!!


----------



## Mutlley

i'll try 2155 Big


----------



## Patwi

2525


----------



## CrashMagnet

3067


----------



## bigsur51

thanks everyone for playing!



while we are waiting , some garden photos


----------



## oldfogey8

Beautiful. That sativa-heavy plant is a looker.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

oldfogey8 said:


> Beautiful. That sativa-heavy plant is a looker.


I know right? Those slender leaves are beautiful wow


----------



## Patwi

nice big ..


----------



## Kindbud

Nice what strain is the plant with the reddish color on the leafs already??


----------



## bigsur51

Kindbud said:


> Nice what strain is the plant with the reddish color on the leafs already??






big sandy holy weed

one of my creations

Mexican , Colombian , Thai , and Afghani


some 11 and 13 fingered leaves


----------



## Kindbud

Nice might have to get a handful of those for next year if I don't move and use those locations again


----------



## Kindbud

It's a heavy sativa right what's the flowering time? 10-12 weeks?


----------



## bigsur51

Kindbud said:


> It's a heavy sativa right what's the flowering time? 10-12 weeks?




my fingers are crossed for an October 15 harvest day and even that is like two weeks to early

it needs to go u til November to be really done


----------



## Kindbud

bigsur51 said:


> my fingers are crossed for an October 15 harvest day and even that is like two weeks to early
> 
> it needs to go u til November to be really done


Well next year I'll run a dozen or so my weather I can let plants go until Halloween I've done it before first frost here usually around first week of November


----------



## Kindbud

Gonna prepare more in the winter and clear a few more trees and open that spot up if I'm gonna run another grow here and maybe run a few autos early and they would be done right about now just never had the best luck with autos idk gotta figure out next year's plan in advance rushed this year's grow


----------



## bigsur51

Kindbud said:


> Well next year I'll run a dozen or so my weather I can let plants go until Halloween I've done it before first frost here usually around first week of November




lucky you

We are at 38.75 longitude and zone 5b for growing


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> big sandy holy weed
> 
> one of my creations
> 
> Mexican , Colombian , Thai , and Afghani
> 
> 
> some 11 and 13 fingered leaves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 301502


Holy weed, Batman!


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> big sandy holy weed
> 
> one of my creations
> 
> Mexican , Colombian , Thai , and Afghani
> 
> 
> some 11 and 13 fingered leaves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 301502


That sure is a mutt with awesome pedigree. Those strains were legendary in my youth. The red coloration in veg makes it look like an ornamental. Great job, big.


----------



## RosterMan

Looks like a monkey puzzle tree


----------



## spunom

Rock on bigsur! Looking good.

I'll play again.. 145


----------



## RosterMan




----------



## RosterMan




----------



## RosterMan




----------



## RosterMan




----------



## RosterMan




----------



## Hippie420




----------



## Hippie420

Holy shit! SEVERE thread drift!

Sorry, Big.


----------



## oldfogey8

Hippie420 said:


> Holy shit! SEVERE thread drift!
> 
> Sorry, Big.


I thought I was on a different thread after seeing these replies. Had to check…


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know right? Those slender leaves are beautiful wow







big sandy holy weed


----------



## Kindbud

bigsur51 said:


> big sandy holy weed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 301547


Next year might need a donation of a hand full of those I love growing sativa's and have the weather to let them go 12+ weeks love watching them flower... Got a question some of those chem 91 or ECSD mixes are on the sativa side how long do you usually let them go or have you not ran these mixs yet I'll just have to get the old loop out and watch the colors change to amber


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> big sandy holy weed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 301547


Anyone ever grown that strandivar in a tent?


----------



## bigsur51

oldfogey8 said:


> Anyone ever grown that strandivar in a tent?




nope


here is a simple tutorial , the basics


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> nope
> 
> 
> here is a simple tutorial , the basics



Very nicely organized and chock full of information. This should be a pinned post on the Beginners Growing Forum. It would be good to point to when people have problems with not just their cannabis, but any plant as a good place to start.


----------



## pute

Hippie420 said:


> Holy shit! SEVERE thread drift!
> 
> Sorry, Big.


No s-hit


----------



## bigsur51

pute said:


> No s-hit






they were made to get the post count up


----------



## Bubba

CrashMagnet said:


> Sort of the same for me. I have a cache of coins I used to use to order prescription meds not covered by insurance. My average cost was in the $350 range. I spend them mostly on international orders that don't charge US taxes. So far, there's no law requiring mark to market capital gains reporting on crypto. If they aren't asking, I'm not talking...


Every sale of crypto is a taxable event. 

Bubba


----------



## guerilla1950

after noon great looking garden  i grew cherokee   good eater


----------



## bigsur51

guerilla1950 said:


> after noon great looking garden  i grew cherokee   good eater





tomato row


----------



## bigsur51

pay attention , there will be a pop quiz on Friday


----------



## Kindbud

Quiz? Lol I'll be absent Friday sorry lol


----------



## bigsur51

Kindbud said:


> Quiz? Lol I'll be absent Friday sorry lol




please remember to bring a signed note from your mom


----------



## kevinn

That is how old you are !!!  They do not require anything for late or absent.  I have a middle school (in my time called junior high) grand daughter living with me and no one has even asked me a question.  That is until the sheriff showed up with a truancy warrant.


----------



## bigsur51

and the winner is ………..







oh wait , it ain’t midnite


----------



## bigsur51

last chance all you mother truckers!


----------



## bigsur51

winning number was 1507

KindBud , you are a two time winner

send me a safe addy and I will get those beans shipped out

thanks everyone for playing!


----------



## RosterMan

Morning Big
I am curious as to what you are using on your outdoor flock as far as bug routine 
I am looking for a basic bug spray reg/every 2 weeks.
I was using  Monterey LG6332 Bacillus Thuringiensis (B.t.) Worm & Caterpillar Killer Insecticide/Pesticide Treatment Concentrate, Organic Gardening apps


----------



## CrashMagnet

Bubba said:


> Every sale of crypto is a taxable event.
> 
> Bubba


Taxable, yes. But not necessarily detectable : )


----------



## RosterMan

I have this also but never had to open it , old maybe 6yrs unopened does it go bad





Never had much need for any other than the Catti killer


----------



## bigsur51

RosterMan said:


> I have this also but never had to open it , old maybe 6yrs unopened does it go bad
> View attachment 301670
> 
> Never had much need for any other than the Catti killer



without looking it up , 
check out the label and see what it says about long term storage would be my guess?


----------



## WeedHopper

Kindbud cheated. He has a crystal ball.


----------



## bigsur51

WeedHopper said:


> Kindbud cheated. He has a crystal ball.




yeah I know!

what are the odds he would win twice!?

so yeah , he will not be eligible for the next contest , that will be the new rule , if one wins then they have to take a timeout on the next contest

ang just to be fair , I’m gonna give away some seeds to the second place winner which is Smaccio

so Smaccio please send me a safe addy and I’ll get some killer seeds off to ya


----------



## Bubba

CrashMagnet said:


> Taxable, yes. But not necessarily detectable : )


Any and every sale transaction is right there on the block chain, it is just unreported. If the amounts are peanuts, likely nothing to worry, if not, I would worry.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51

RosterMan said:


> Morning Big
> I am curious as to what you are using on your outdoor flock as far as bug routine
> I am looking for a basic bug spray reg/every 2 weeks.
> I was using  Monterey LG6332 Bacillus Thuringiensis (B.t.) Worm & Caterpillar Killer Insecticide/Pesticide Treatment Concentrate, Organic Gardening apps



good morning Amigo , thanks for stopping by , always a pleasure

thanks for the question

my garden philosophy is Integrated Pest Management , IPM

I am always learning and applying new techniques and procedures 

The goal is to move myself further along the continuum to using all appropriate IPM techniques.

i try to keep everything as simple as possible so I start the season out using Monterrey Bt  , we have lots of nasty moths around here who love to lay eggs on the pot plants

i will start spraying before any signs of moths or bugs in the garden 

when I see a moth or leaf miner , I spray once a week until I don’t see them anymore

if the bugs get out of control , I hit them with Pyganic and a couple days later with Azamax , repeat every 5-7 days 

i stop the Pyganic and Azamax when I see no more bugs

the chickens take care of the grasshoppers and other bugs

i had a bad infestation of aphids and mites one year due to my negligence , but the Pyganic and Azamax got them under control before harvest 

my goal is to get everything under control during the vegging stage and hopefully have zero spraying all through flower

this does not always work and if spraying is needed it is usually minimal with a spot here and there

because it is so dry out here , 5-20% humidity , I do not have problems with mold spores or powdery mildew

i hope this helps , it’s really a lot of daily looking at one’s plants up close and personal and this usually happens as we trim up the plant and prep it for harvest which is just pruning off excess leaves and the tiny popcorn bud sites , a semi lollipop is what I call it lol

here is a little info on IPM


*What is IPM?*
Integrated Pest Management (IPM) is an effective and environmentally sensitive approach to pest management that relies on a combination of common-sense practices. IPM programs use current, comprehensive information on the life cycles of pests and their interaction with the environment. This information, in combination with available pest control methods, is used to manage pest damage by the most economical means, and with the least possible hazard to people, property, and the environment.

The IPM approach can be applied to both agricultural and non-agricultural settings, such as the home, garden, and workplace. IPM takes advantage of all appropriate pest management options including, but not limited to, the judicious use of pesticides. In contrast, _organic_ food production applies many of the same concepts as IPM but limits the use of pesticides to those that are produced from natural sources, as opposed to synthetic chemicals.









						Integrated Pest Management (IPM) Principles | US EPA
					

IPM uses a combination of knowledge of pests and pest control methods to manage pest damage safely and economically. Learn the principles of IPM.




					www.epa.gov


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> good morning Amigo , thanks for stopping by , always a pleasure
> 
> thanks for the question
> 
> my garden philosophy is Integrated Pest Management , IPM
> 
> I am always learning and applying new techniques and procedures
> 
> The goal is to move myself further along the continuum to using all appropriate IPM techniques.
> 
> i try to keep everything as simple as possible so I start the season out using Monterrey Bt  , we have lots of nasty moths around here who love to lay eggs on the pot plants
> 
> i will start spraying before any signs of moths or bugs in the garden
> 
> when I see a moth or leaf miner , I spray once a week until I don’t see them anymore
> 
> if the bugs get out of control , I hit them with Pyganic and a couple days later with Azamax , repeat every 5-7 days
> 
> i stop the Pyganic and Azamax when I see no more bugs
> 
> the chickens take care of the grasshoppers and other bugs
> 
> i had a bad infestation of aphids and mites one year due to my negligence , but the Pyganic and Azamax got them under control before harvest
> 
> my goal is to get everything under control during the vegging stage and hopefully have zero spraying all through flower
> 
> this does not always work and if spraying is needed it is usually minimal with a spot here and there
> 
> because it is so dry out here , 5-20% humidity , I do not have problems with mold spores or powdery mildew
> 
> i hope this helps , it’s really a lot of daily looking at one’s plants up close and personal and this usually happens as we trim up the plant and prep it for harvest which is just pruning off excess leaves and the tiny popcorn bud sites , a semi lollipop is what I call it lol
> 
> here is a little info on IPM
> 
> 
> *What is IPM?*
> Integrated Pest Management (IPM) is an effective and environmentally sensitive approach to pest management that relies on a combination of common-sense practices. IPM programs use current, comprehensive information on the life cycles of pests and their interaction with the environment. This information, in combination with available pest control methods, is used to manage pest damage by the most economical means, and with the least possible hazard to people, property, and the environment.
> 
> The IPM approach can be applied to both agricultural and non-agricultural settings, such as the home, garden, and workplace. IPM takes advantage of all appropriate pest management options including, but not limited to, the judicious use of pesticides. In contrast, _organic_ food production applies many of the same concepts as IPM but limits the use of pesticides to those that are produced from natural sources, as opposed to synthetic chemicals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Integrated Pest Management (IPM) Principles | US EPA
> 
> 
> IPM uses a combination of knowledge of pests and pest control methods to manage pest damage safely and economically. Learn the principles of IPM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epa.gov


Thks Big 
I asked because not everyone who grows has the same conditions 
It is very humid where I am and I have to watch for WPM even in veg
The bugs not so bad unless the butterflies invade and of course the Gypsie moths .
I use BT every other week up until the last few weeks.
I spray for PM right through


----------



## CrashMagnet

Bubba said:


> Any and every sale transaction is right there on the block chain, it is just unreported. If the amounts are peanuts, likely nothing to worry, if not, I would worry.
> 
> Bubba


The block chain only records the hash code, not the individuals who made the transaction. There was a time when it was easy to purchase coins anonymously. It's only slightly more difficult today.


----------



## RosterMan




----------



## CrashMagnet

^^ Should have been written on TP...


----------



## Mutlley

bigsur51 said:


> winning number was 1507
> 
> KindBud , you are a two time winner
> 
> send me a safe addy and I will get those beans shipped out
> 
> thanks everyone for playing!


Thanks for the chance to play Big


----------



## bigsur51

RosterMan said:


> Thks Big
> I asked because not everyone who grows has the same conditions
> It is very humid where I am and I have to watch for WPM even in veg
> The bugs not so bad unless the butterflies invade and of course the Gypsie moths .
> I use BT every other week up until the last few weeks.
> I spray for PM right through




exactly

and one also has to consider the strain they are growing 

curious , what do you use for PM?

we had some PM issues a long time ago and found that Oxidate works really really good against PM


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> exactly
> 
> and one also has to consider the strain they are growing
> 
> curious , what do you use for PM?
> 
> we had some PM issues a long time ago and found that Oxidate works really really good against PM


Potassium Bicarbonate changes the ph and wipes it out pretty good


----------



## bigsur51

RosterMan said:


> Potassium Bicarbonate changes the ph and wipes it out pretty good





this stuff is great








__





						OxiDate® 2.0 – BioSafe Systems
					






					biosafesystems.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> big sandy holy weed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 301547


That would make a perfect wall paper for my grow room  I love those leaves so pretty


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Kindbud said:


> Quiz? Lol I'll be absent Friday sorry lol


I failed the thrip quiz. Had to stay after school and write stuff on the board…


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Congratulations @Kindbud. You are a lucky dog


----------



## N.E.wguy

oldfogey8 said:


> Massachusetts requires a secure grow outside(similar to what @Hippie420 has in Michigan) and limits the number of plants to 6 per individual or 12 per household.


Hiiii old buddy   how grows it?


----------



## Kindbud

Awesome stuff I had forgot for a min all about it was like lucky dog huh? lol I'll send you a pm Big


----------



## Kindbud

1234 won it huh maybe I'll go buy a lottery ticket tomorrow lol


----------



## Kindbud

6 5


----------



## smaccio

bigsur51 said:


> yeah I know!
> 
> what are the odds he would win twice!?
> 
> so yeah , he will not be eligible for the next contest , that will be the new rule , if one wins then they have to take a timeout on the next contest
> 
> ang just to be fair , I’m gonna give away some seeds to the second place winner which is Smaccio
> 
> so Smaccio please send me a safe addy and I’ll get some killer seeds off to ya


If I knew how to put in an animation of a guy jumping up and clicking his heels together!!! Thank you!!! Stand by while I figure out how to send a PM your way.


----------



## Kindbud

Awww I'll stay off the next one can I play just of I win again 2nd is 1st place lol


----------



## Kindbud




----------



## Kindbud

Actually I didn't win the first one you were being the awesome generous Big we all know and sent seeds to multiple people as a condolence for loosing lol but I don't deny to me felt like I won both and the 420 giveaway luck keep rolling my way please


----------



## bigsur51

hahahahaha!

such a stoner!

I will try hard to get the seeds sent out on Monday , please be patient


got some netting up , this is a different method this season , we will se how it works










Durban Poison x Blueberry
















one sick plant out of the bunch , have not figured out what happened yet









the chickens volunteer patch








me and friends eating biscuits and gravy at the senior center


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> this stuff is great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OxiDate® 2.0 – BioSafe Systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biosafesystems.com


Yes but where do you get it?


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> hahahahaha!
> 
> such a stoner!
> 
> I will try hard to get the seeds sent out on Monday , please be patient
> 
> 
> got some netting up , this is a different method this season , we will se how it works
> 
> 
> View attachment 301868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Durban Poison x Blueberry
> 
> View attachment 301869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 301863
> 
> 
> 
> one sick plant out of the bunch , have not figured out what happened yet
> 
> 
> View attachment 301864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the chickens volunteer patch
> 
> View attachment 301865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and friends eating biscuits and gravy at the senior center
> 
> View attachment 301866
> View attachment 301869


What is happening here Big
Heat stress or needs water maybe, looks very similar to my 2 plants
The others are fine and growing strong.


----------



## bigsur51

RosterMan said:


> Yes but where do you get it?













						OxiDate® 2.0
					

Free Ground Shipping in the contiguous 48 United States!    OxiDate 2.0  is an environmentally friendly broad-spectrum  bactericide  and  fungicide  that is:   OMRI listed  Recommended for Professional Use Only It is exempt from pesticide residue considerations and is EPA registered.    OxiDate...



					www.arbico-organics.com


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> OxiDate® 2.0
> 
> 
> Free Ground Shipping in the contiguous 48 United States!    OxiDate 2.0  is an environmentally friendly broad-spectrum  bactericide  and  fungicide  that is:   OMRI listed  Recommended for Professional Use Only It is exempt from pesticide residue considerations and is EPA registered.    OxiDate...
> 
> 
> 
> www.arbico-organics.com


Oxidate 2.0 Fungicide Bactericide, OMRI Listed, BioSafe Systems | Forestry Distributing North America's Forest Products Leader


----------



## bigsur51

this is some good stuff

i use the Spinosad early , before the lady bugs and bees show up

then I switch over to the Bt

follow that up with a spraying of Azamax and Pyganic = Integrated Pest Management


----------



## WeedHopper

Big ya old bastard. Good thing I'm so handsome. That way when we hang out the girls won't get you in trouble.
Okay,,so I'm full of shit. Besides my Wife would kick my ass.


----------



## oldfogey8

WeedHopper said:


> My best friends. And yep she is 70yrs old. Have no idea what she seen in my mean old ass. And she has my Schnauzer looking like a fling Sheep Dog.View attachment 301897


Nice looking woman who looks like she is irritated with you taking her picture. I get that look from Mrs Fogey pretty frequently.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep. That is the look. I keep my distance and do it anyway.


----------



## oldfogey8

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. That is the look. I keep my distance and do it anyway.


She isn’t a ‘thrower’ or are you just good at ducking?


----------



## WeedHopper

No she doesn't throw anything. She is patient. Gets me when I least expect it.


----------



## Hippie420

Tried to get a shot of the Old Hen fresh outta the shower the other day. My phone does a test flash a nano second before it takes the pic. All I heard was, "Trucker!" and all I got for a  pic was the closed door.


----------



## Hippie420

Aww, Jeeze! Thread drift again. Sorry, Big.


----------



## WeedHopper

Big understands family is apart of everything, even growing.


----------



## bigsur51

Hippie420 said:


> Aww, Jeeze! Thread drift again. Sorry, Big.





some moar drift


----------



## WeedHopper

Fking morons


----------



## Kindbud

Looking good big Mondays the 4th enjoy it No rush


----------



## smaccio

bigsur51 said:


> exactly
> 
> and one also has to consider the strain they are growing
> 
> curious , what do you use for PM?
> 
> we had some PM issues a long time ago and found that Oxidate works really really good against PM



KCl worked pretty well for me last year, and it's cheap. I have only had spots of WPM this year but sprayed with Agrowlyte and it knocked it right out. More expensive for sure but might be worth a look...


----------



## boo

there goes daddy's money...dumb azzes...


----------



## bigsur51

good morning 

near 100 all week , plants love it , as long as they have enough water


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> near 100 all week , plants love it , as long as they have enough water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 302056


And them outside plants get thirsty too wow. I’ve gotta admit, I water my Josie plant three times a week with my garden hose. That doesn't include my regular feeding schedule. It drinks like crazy and doesn’t seem to mind city water straight up… Happy Independence Day big  you have a nice morning view…


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> And them outside plants get thirsty too wow. I’ve gotta admit, I water my Josie plant three times a week with my garden hose. That doesn't include my regular feeding schedule. It drinks like crazy and doesn’t seem to mind city water straight up… Happy Independence Day big  you have a nice morning view…





thanks for the kind words!


thirsty indeed!

they get about 5 gallons of tap water about every other day out here…the soil,is so sandy

have a groovy day your bad self!


----------



## RosterMan




----------



## RosterMan

Maybe @boo will clone Dutch
Then you are well protected


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for the kind words!
> 
> 
> thirsty indeed!
> 
> they get about 5 gallons of tap water about every other day out here…the soil,is so sandy
> 
> have a groovy day your bad self!
> 
> 
> View attachment 302059
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 302058


A sunrise like that is a great motivator to get up and at ‘em in the morning. Is the netting for use as a deer deterrent?


----------



## bigsur51

oldfogey8 said:


> A sunrise like that is a great motivator to get up and at ‘em in the morning. Is the netting for use as a deer deterrent?




indeed!

gotta get chores done before the heat gets here

then it’s time for a siesta fiesta

get back up and do more chores from 6pm until dark thirty

the netting will hold the colas in place so they won’t flop all over

otherwise I would need 10’ bamboo stakes


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> indeed!
> 
> gotta get chores done before the heat gets here
> 
> then it’s time for a siesta fiesta
> 
> get back up and do more chores from 6pm until dark thirty
> 
> the netting will hold the colas in place so they won’t flop all over
> 
> otherwise I would need 10’ bamboo stakes


Room to water in between them… do yo water with the garden hose or a bucket. I was thinking that’s a lot of buckets would be back breaking…


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> Room to water in between them… do yo water with the garden hose or a bucket. I was thinking that’s a lot of buckets would be back breaking…





both

i use the buckets when I am brewing tea or adding more cal mag. 

they get fed about once every 10 days and watered with hose every other day , maybe more if it’s hot and windy , like 99 degrees and 30-40 mph winds

the weather is brutal out here

we are D3 = Extreme drought


----------



## bigsur51

so yeah , we worked in some rock hunting today during the siesta fiesta , it’s a hot mother trucker out there 

it’s so hot my chickens are laying hard boiled eggs

todays finds


----------



## oldfogey8

My wife thinks I have a screw loose when I pick up rocks and bring them back to the yard. She is however a fan of the rock borders I have around most of my gardens. It’s a fine line…

edited because I can’t pay attention to what I am doing anymore…


----------



## boo

hey big, post up a pic of your fire OG X BB, I'm curious as to what yours looks like...


----------



## bigsur51

boo said:


> hey big, post up a pic of your fire OG X BB, I'm curious as to what yours looks like...




yes Sir!

as soon as I get off my arse and finish this coffee , I will head over to the garden and take a few photos

since XO used a male Triangle Kush in a lot of his crosses , many of them look the same lol


----------



## boo

you mean MOST appear to be the same...matt musta had a lot of TK pollen...


----------



## bigsur51

boo said:


> you mean MOST appear to be the same...matt musta had a lot of TK pollen...




I hear ya

i can’t wait to grow out all hose Runtz testers……someone probably already grew them out by now 

that Xo is one generous mother trucker


----------



## bigsur51

some garlic we dug up this morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> some garlic we dug up this morning
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 302169


Wild garlic?  I’ve never seen garlic like that


----------



## oldfogey8

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wild garlic?  I’ve never seen garlic like that


I have some of that growing in my yard. I thought it was a chive plant. Smells garlicky though so I guess I was wrong.


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wild garlic?  I’ve never seen garlic like that




nope

we planted it early spring instead of the fall

the cloves are not very big but they are hot and tasty


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> nope
> 
> we planted it early spring instead of the fall
> 
> the cloves are not very big but they are hot and tasty


Mine are ‘volunteers’ as you say. They come back every year next to a poorly cared for flower garden. Never tried the bulb(probably why they come back every year) but the greens are spicy.


----------



## bigsur51

oldfogey8 said:


> Mine are ‘volunteers’ as you say. They come back every year next to a poorly cared for flower garden. Never tried the bulb(probably why they come back every year) but the greens are spicy.



garlic is fun to grow  , one can make and name their garlic after I think 3 years

we did some cross breeding , made,seeds , planted seeds , harvested , and then replanted and voila!…..bigs garlic

67 this morning , up in the 90’s all week with a 100 degree day thrown in there for some weather prestidigitations 

water day today , even though we have a 40% chance of rain , to me that means there is a 60% chance that it will NOT rain

so we water

we planted about 200 corn seeds and only 3 came up so that was a bust…bad seeds I guess

same with beets…zero came up

turnips did great and so did the Swiss chard…….tomatoes and potato’s are rocking the house , a few squash plants , a few carrots came up but not many , we may include them in a fall garden




some hard working Dutch girls , maybe a mom and two daughters?

look at the mitts on the gal who is sitting down!


----------



## WeedHopper

Look at the hair on their arms.


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> garlic is fun to grow  , one can make and name their garlic after I think 3 years
> 
> we did some cross breeding , made,seeds , planted seeds , harvested , and then replanted and voila!…..bigs garlic
> 
> 67 this morning , up in the 90’s all week with a 100 degree day thrown in there for some weather prestidigitations
> 
> water day today , even though we have a 40% chance of rain , to me that means there is a 60% chance that it will NOT rain
> 
> so we water
> 
> we planted about 200 corn seeds and only 3 came up so that was a bust…bad seeds I guess
> 
> same with beets…zero came up
> 
> turnips did great and so did the Swiss chard…….tomatoes and potato’s are rocking the house , a few squash plants , a few carrots came up but not many , we may include them in a fall garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some hard working Dutch girls , maybe a mom and two daughters?
> 
> look at the mitts on the gal who is sitting down!
> 
> View attachment 302232


‘Say cheese’ in Dutch must mean something different…


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> so yeah , we worked in some rock hunting today during the siesta fiesta , it’s a hot mother trucker out there
> 
> it’s so hot my chickens are laying hard boiled eggs
> 
> todays finds
> 
> 
> View attachment 302108
> 
> 
> View attachment 302109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 302110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 302111


Please show what you do with them


----------



## oldfogey8

I don’t know about big but this is what I do with my rocks…


----------



## Hippie420

bigsur51 said:


> garlic is fun to grow  , one can make and name their garlic after I think 3 years
> 
> we did some cross breeding , made,seeds , planted seeds , harvested , and then replanted and voila!…..bigs garlic
> 
> 67 this morning , up in the 90’s all week with a 100 degree day thrown in there for some weather prestidigitations
> 
> water day today , even though we have a 40% chance of rain , to me that means there is a 60% chance that it will NOT rain
> 
> so we water
> 
> we planted about 200 corn seeds and only 3 came up so that was a bust…bad seeds I guess
> 
> same with beets…zero came up
> 
> turnips did great and so did the Swiss chard…….tomatoes and potato’s are rocking the house , a few squash plants , a few carrots came up but not many , we may include them in a fall garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some hard working Dutch girls , maybe a mom and two daughters?
> 
> look at the mitts on the gal who is sitting down!
> 
> View attachment 302232


That one in the middle looks like she could take a punch and hand it back with interest.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan

Hippie420 said:


> That one in the middle looks like she could take a punch and hand it back with interest.


She!? Shit I thought it was a man, just very comfortable with his ways in the days.  Look at all that hair on them knuckles.  Those are working hands like I've never seen.


----------



## pute

Hard working women.  Just my type.....they do all the work while sit in the shade and drink beer.


----------



## Hippie420

If she told you to jump, you'd ask how high on the way up.


----------



## Kindbud

Good morning Big believe this one's pushing close to 8ft let's see your rows of heaven


----------



## bigsur51

Kindbud said:


> Good morning Big believe this one's pushing close to 8ft let's see your rows of heaven View attachment 302311




wake me up when they hit 12’ foot k?


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> wake me up when they hit 12’ foot k?
> 
> 
> View attachment 302330


Come on admit that is not this year But very Nice


----------



## Kindbud

RosterMan said:


> Come on admit that is not this year But very Nice


Oh I know it's not this year in a month I'll post a pic that one will be 10 foot all day.... And man come on you got to think I'm a country boy in a illegal state I got to grow mine in the middle of the woods they don't exactly get 100% perfect sunlight like they should and you know I got to worry about people busting me cops and deers and animals I don't have a field quartered off by barbed wire and that I can watch on cameras probably come on man give me a little just a little respect come on now Love you man when I get to do it and have your set up we will see who's better I'll admit now you got the backwoods guerilla grower beat lmao and


----------



## Kindbud

RosterMan said:


> Come on admit that is not this year But very Nice


I shoulda took pictures next to the 13-14ft sativa I had one year but never did but let me throw plants in my backyard safely and a race to 15 foot we will have


----------



## oldfogey8

Kindbud said:


> Oh I know it's not this year in a month I'll post a pic that one will be 10 foot all day.... And man come on you got to think I'm a country boy in a illegal state I got to grow mine in the middle of the woods they don't exactly get 100% perfect sunlight like they should and you know I got to worry about people busting me cops and deers and animals I don't have a field quartered off by barbed wire and that I can watch on cameras probably come on man give me a little just a little respect come on now Love you man when I get to do it and have your set up we will see who's better I'll admit now you got the backwoods guerilla grower beat lmao ✌and ❤


My guerrila grow plants are about a foot tall so you got me beat by(using a pencil and napkin to calculate) about 7 feet…


----------



## Kindbud

I'm about 6 foot so it's over 7 dont make me go get a tape measurer lmao did that on the 13 foot 4in plant last big grow was like dam was trying to hit 14


----------



## oldfogey8

Kindbud said:


> I'm about 6 foot so it's over 7 dont make me go get a tape measurer lmao did that on the 13 foot 4in plant last big grow was like dam was trying to hit 14


I would get a tape measure too if I had plants that tall. My plants got put into the ground late and I didn’t prepare the soil where they are so they will probably not be monsters. I can’t have them get very tall anyway. There is a softball field about 100 yards away. Wouldn’t want some ripper to see them. I pretty much planted them anywhere but my yard. These were just grown to prove viability of my seeds to my brother. If I get done bud from them I will be happy. If not, I won’t be that pissed. I would like to see what they turn into but I have some clones of these(or maybe they are the mothers now that I think of it)growing at a friends house so I will probably get some bud anyway. I think he is doing a pollination grow though so they will likely be seeded. Not like I haven’t smoked seeded bud before though.


----------



## choxie

Wow what do you even do with all of that? That's nuts!


----------



## oldfogey8

choxie said:


> Wow what do you even do with all of that? That's nuts!


Right? My hands hurt just thinking of all the trimming involved. Not a bad problem to have though…


----------



## bigsur51

I was gorilla growing in Oklahoma in the 90’s , about 30 yrs ago

how old were you in 1995?


----------



## Kindbud

Hmmmm 95 that's right about when I first started smoking bud so I was young I'm the youngster I know just hope I make it to be all the older members age


----------



## bigsur51

Kindbud said:


> Hmmmm 95 that's right about when I first started smoking bud so I was young I'm the youngster I know just hope I make it to be all the older members age




your beans went out today


----------



## Kindbud

I'll get them in the ground next year with the 42o giveaway seeds I'll send you some postage money before spring and get you to send me that one strain your created the heavy sativa strain


----------



## Kindbud

Brutal honesty going on right here I learned tons and tons as a young kid when I first joined this site in what 06 and now I'm just trying to learn as much as I can from you pros and you old timers to know all the tricks so I can continue it and be the next generation and do y'all proud that's all I want to do I'm not a person that's worried about money or having a huge company and generational wealth I plan on being the only one of me I decided years ago this world's to cruel and rough to bring someone into this world that will have my vision my feelings and outlook on the world so I hope I can one day pass knowledge on like mutt sub cool tga stoney 4u2 etc passed on to me to continue what we love growing  peace and much love


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Kindbud said:


> I shoulda took pictures next to the 13-14ft sativa I had one year but never did but let me throw plants in my backyard safely and a race to 15 foot we will have


I hate to admit this on the internet but size isn’t everything …


----------



## Kindbud

SubmarineGirl said:


> I hate to admit this on the internet but size isn’t everything …


True some of the best quality buds I ever grown were from 2-4 ft plants but the big ones are just for us to say I grew a X foot tall one lmao


----------



## Kindbud

SubmarineGirl said:


> I hate to admit this on the internet but size isn’t everything …


And size isn't everything in other ways to the motion and angle and other tricks help make size not matter on that subject and don't even get me started on toys wrong site for that lmao


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Kindbud said:


> True some of the best quality buds I ever grown were from 2-4 ft plants but the big ones are just for us to say I grew a X foot tall one lmao


True as well


----------



## DavidfromMichigan

bigsur51 said:


> I was gorilla growing in Oklahoma in the 90’s , about 30 yrs ago
> 
> how old were you in 1995?


I was 17 and knew everything.  No grown ass old person was telling me different either.  Then I moved outta my parents house. You don't even need to hear the ending to know.


----------



## Kindbud

DavidfromMichigan said:


> I was 17 and knew everything.  No grown ass old person was telling me different either.  Then I moved outta my parents house. You don't even need to hear the ending to know.


I was a little younger but me I always listen learned absorbed what I saw and heard with age comes wisdom and wisdom is priceless 1 reason I'm so smart listen learn absorb


----------



## bigsur51

well listen up  , never ever mess with Wonder Woman


----------



## RosterMan

Another Big Fan


----------



## bigsur51




----------



## choxie

Speaking of beans are we allowed to trade here? I just to autos now and I have a few photos (not branded) that I would like to trade. PM me if interested! I can list it in the PM for photos or fast photos and I'm just interested in fem autos.


----------



## Hippie420

Trading beans or clones is verboten on this site, but what you folks do in PMs is your business.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan

bigsur51 said:


> well listen up  , never ever mess with Wonder Woman



Lol.  I use to have the same exact car.  That red 79 Monte Carlo. Had a blue 78 one also.  Little 305 with some Cragars..I was 18 and on top of the world. Ahhhh sigh.


----------



## bigsur51

plants are loving the high temps


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking nice my friend.


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> plants are loving the high temps
> 
> 
> View attachment 302621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 302622
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 302623
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 302624


Looks like the trap you set caught a bunch of trees


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> plants are loving the high temps
> 
> 
> View attachment 302621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 302622
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 302623
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 302624



yep, they look like they’re lovin life


----------



## boo

any bets on how big they get...I can't imagine trimming such a garden big...I know you strip for oils but how long would it take if you were to grow for flowers...


----------



## bigsur51

boo said:


> any bets on how big they get...I can't imagine trimming such a garden big...I know you strip for oils but how long would it take if you were to grow for flowers...





a pound a day for 30 days unless insanity sets in first


----------



## pute

One fine looking garden my friend.....respect


----------



## Kindbud

Ooh I've been waiting to see it and it didn't disappoint nice girls I can't wait till I'm able to just put my stuff in my backyard have it fenced all around it like a 8 ft high cube make the top out of 4-5 inch square mesh  oh God Id be in heaven no carrying water anymore I don't know if I can pull another year toting water to every plant gotta get a quiet electric pump and throw it in the creek for a bigger grow but hopefully the federal government legalizes it so I can do what I've always wanted and dreamed of to  corner the market in my little area with the first Dispensary/Grow Shop KindBuds Passion..... Night Everyone


----------



## longtimegrower

RosterMan said:


> I have this also but never had to open it , old maybe 6yrs unopened does it go bad
> View attachment 301670
> 
> Never had much need for any other than the Catti killer


Hard on the bees but if you do use something like this spray the last minutes before dark.


----------



## stain

@bigsur51 It would be cool to have a guess the final weight contest. (dry or wet?) Pick out one plant to enter. I'll put up a 1/4 oz of wedding cake seeds to the winner. 

What do you think???


----------



## bigsur51

stain said:


> @bigsur51 It would be cool to have a guess the final weight contest. (dry or wet?) Pick out one plant to enter. I'll put up a 1/4 oz of wedding cake seeds to the winner.
> 
> What do you think???
> 
> View attachment 302681




im in but I will let you start a Thread and keep it updated

and while you are at it , how about you come over and trim my biggest plant and weigh it all out for me?   


I will sweeten the pot and throw in a grip of various strandivars


----------



## RosterMan

Morning Big, Im still getting the weird leaf formations (looks like Rus/mites but no bugs anywhere to be seen)
I will snap a few pics soon and post , driving me nuts never seen it like this before.
Some type of stress but 4 other plants , same strain same grow area are doing very well.


----------



## oldfogey8

RosterMan said:


> Morning Big, Im still getting the weird leaf formations (looks like Rus/mites but no bugs anywhere to be seen)
> I will snap a few pics soon and post , driving me nuts never seen it like this before.
> Some type of stress but 4 other plants , same strain same grow area are doing very well.


Roster mites


----------



## RosterMan

OK Big some new pics and no part of the plant has mites
What do you think, It has cal/mag . micro and some bloom now being added .


----------



## RosterMan

2 of 6 plants all same strain, are doing it the 4 others are fine


----------



## RosterMan




----------



## bigsur51

I do not know what is causing those problems

i have one just like yours and I also have lost two tomato plants to the same symptoms 

im still researching the symptoms


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> I do not know what is causing those problems
> 
> i have one just like yours and I also have lost two tomato plants to the same symptoms
> 
> im still researching the symptoms


It has been driving me NUTS  Thanks 
I reched out to you Brother with all your past history I thought you would or may have seen it by now, I never have . Never once had a problem like this , it's only two plants and they start to look better and the next day back to the same. It seems the new growth sites are being the most effected, and I am worried no buds will come LOL. Thks Big you slay me


----------



## bigsur51

RosterMan said:


> It has been driving me NUTS  Thanks
> I reched out to you Brother with all your past history I thought you would or may have seen it by now, I never have . Never once had a problem like this , it's only two plants and they start to look better and the next day back to the same. It seems the new growth sites are being the most effected, and I am worried no buds will come LOL. Thks Big you slay me




I’ve got a sick plant  like yours , I will take photos later

for the life of me I can’t figure out why

i think it is a combination of things , heat stress , hot chicken ferts , Ph in soil is off ……

all the other plants were prepped the same way which is why I’m stumped

i think the hole I dug had some fresh chicken manure in it , or I dug up an old hole that was hot

i don’t know how you prepped your outdoor holes , so it could be something there Or a combination of things


----------



## JoseyWales

RosterMan said:


> Potassium Bicarbonate changes the ph and wipes it out pretty good


It works great.


----------



## JoseyWales

RosterMan said:


> It has been driving me NUTS  Thanks
> I reched out to you Brother with all your past history I thought you would or may have seen it by now, I never have . Never once had a problem like this , it's only two plants and they start to look better and the next day back to the same. It seems the new growth sites are being the most effected, and I am worried no buds will come LOL. Thks Big you slay me


I think it's heat related. that area doesn't like the sun, or you got a cracked node from wind. that's my guess.


----------



## bigsur51

my one sick plant and a couple sick tomato plants


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Yes, it appears they have the same issue


----------



## Bubba

CrashMagnet said:


> The block chain only records the hash code, not the individuals who made the transaction. There was a time when it was easy to purchase coins anonymously. It's only slightly more difficult today.


The place you sell it on will 1099 you. Trust me, they can figure it out, other than they are so buried right now it is ridiculous. 

I had a heck of a tax season this year because I bought a bunch of eth from an office mate. The only trail is from his account to my nano wallet. It occurred to me, this likely could appear as money laundering! I just followed from his numbers to my wallet address. It could have lived there quite secretly, but when you sell it, of course it rolls into your bank account....

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan

Maybe due to the Covid Virus


----------



## bigsur51

a musical intermission 

stay tuned


----------



## MuggyWeather

bigsur51 said:


> my one sick plant and a couple sick tomato plants
> 
> 
> View attachment 302727
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 302728
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 302729
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 302730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 302731
> View attachment 302732


I had a similar problem with one of my plants in a pot outside. I never did really work it out, but I watered it with a product we have here in Oz called Seasol that promotes root growth and helps prevent root issues and it did wonders for it. Its not a fertilizer.









						Seasol - Seaweed Concentrate
					

Seasol seaweed concentrate is a complete garden health treatment. Promotes vigorous flowering and fruiting and overall garden health.




					www.seasol.com.au
				




Good for a lot of plant problems like heat stress, etc, so I don't know what issue it fixed, but it fixed it.

Maybe it is available in the US. It couldn't hurt.


----------



## bigsur51

thanks for the tip Muggy!


meanwhile , back at the farm











for Boo….


----------



## bigsur51

the sick plant is still sick


----------



## RosterMan

Big in this picture are your lower leaves displaying a cal/mag issue?
Im getting some fans changing colors now


----------



## bigsur51

RosterMan said:


> Big in this picture are your lower leaves displaying a cal/mag issue?
> Im getting some fans changing colors now
> View attachment 302984





no Sir

actually the lower leaves look better than the top new growth

which is some kind of nutrient lockout that I need to look up

not that it will do the plant any good , I mean how do I flush a plant in the ground?   lol……she has been getting plain water all along and just ne shot of cal mag

so yeah , top new growth is freaking out and lowers appear in better shape , gotta look that one up just to satisfy my curiosity


----------



## bigsur51

I will send anyone in America a free pack of seeds if they can correctly guess the name of this species of plant

without a plant identifier app , puleeeeze

does anyone know what it is?


----------



## boo

my take on rosters and bigs leaf curl is both pH and heat related...both will do the very same thing, make the leaves canoe...


----------



## WeedHopper

I agree Boo. Heat stress is what I see. Might need more water too.


----------



## WeedHopper

bigsur51 said:


> I will send anyone in America a free pack of seeds if they can correctly guess the name of this species of plant
> 
> without a plant identifier app , puleeeeze
> 
> does anyone know what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 303042


I know what it is now but I cheated so I won't say. I'll give a Hint,,,,, red guy with horns.


----------



## bigsur51

WeedHopper said:


> I agree Boo. Heat stress is what I see. Might need more water too.





what stumps me is if it is heat related , why are the other plants ok?

why wouldn’t more plants show the same symptoms?

anyway , I will nurse the sick one along for the sake of science…I want to examine the rootball and take a couple of soil samples for Ph

but yeah , heat and an out of whack Ph will definitely cause nute lockout


----------



## oldfogey8

WeedHopper said:


> I know what it is now but I cheated so I won't say. I'll give a Hint,,,,, red guy with horns.


I cheated too so I didn’t answer…


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah Big that is a good question. All my tomato plants are doing the same thing due to the temps here in Texas. But they are all doing it not just a few. The only one not doing it is in more shade beside my house.


----------



## RosterMan

boo said:


> my take on rosters and bigs leaf curl is both pH and heat related...both will do the very same thing, make the leaves canoe...


Exactly how I have been treating Thks all


----------



## RosterMan

Hoppers Beard   Thats the name of plant Big


----------



## bigsur51

Ok , no winners today

the plant is a million year old Devils Claw…good medicine too…check it out


 checking out the garden this morning after some much needed rain yesterday evening

the mosquitoes have arrived in force!



sunrise inna gadda da vida



















plants look happy from top to bottom






















found a few voluntee males which the chickens quickly jumped on..they love the seed pods















that’s all folks!


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> Ok , no winners today
> 
> the plant is a million year old Devils Claw…good medicine too…check it out
> 
> 
> checking out the garden this morning after some much needed rain yesterday evening
> 
> the mosquitoes have arrived in force!
> 
> 
> 
> sunrise inna gadda da vida
> View attachment 303141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 303142
> View attachment 303143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plants look happy from top to bottom
> 
> 
> View attachment 303144
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 303145
> View attachment 303146
> View attachment 303147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found a few voluntee males which the chickens quickly jumped on..they love the seed pods
> 
> 
> View attachment 303148
> View attachment 303149
> View attachment 303150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that’s all folks!


Big, 
1.  do you ever have to cut the strings on that net to let the plants push thru when they start getting taller?

2.  How far above that net will they get?

3. How far is the net above the ground?


----------



## RosterMan

Now if I had said the answer was Hoppers mitt would I have won LOL


----------



## oldfogey8

Nice looking garden, big.


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> Big,
> 1.  do you ever have to cut the strings on that net to let the plants push thru when they start getting taller?
> 
> 2.  How far above that net will they get?
> 
> 3. How far is the net above the ground?




thanks for the Kind words ya all


1. no….I just raise it or lower it or wiggle it around to make everything fit..they have 6” inch squares which is plenty enough room to maneuver them around s nothing is in a bind

2. that is strain dependent….some of the plants are about 6’ foot tall now while others are still around 4’ foot….so yeah , some will still stretch and I am guessing some will be 3’ to 5’ feet above the existing netting……if most of the plants get that tall , like 3-5 feet above existing net , I may put another layer in there ……just depends on how heavy and floppy the colas get , that will determine more netting or even some 6-8’ foot stakes

3. right now about 4’ foot…….those t-posts with the white tops are 8’ posts driven into the ground a foot or two


----------



## RosterMan

What's its name


----------



## WeedHopper

RosterMan said:


> Now if I had said the answer was Hoppers mitt would I have won LOL


You must be mad at Hopper. That are you just love me a lot. 
I seem to be taking up a lot of your time lately.


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for the Kind words ya all
> 
> 
> 1. no….I just raise it or lower it or wiggle it around to make everything fit..they have 6” inch squares which is plenty enough room to maneuver them around s nothing is in a bind
> 
> 2. that is strain dependent….some of the plants are about 6’ foot tall now while others are still around 4’ foot….so yeah , some will still stretch and I am guessing some will be 3’ to 5’ feet above the existing netting……if most of the plants get that tall , like 3-5 feet above existing net , I may put another layer in there ……just depends on how heavy and floppy the colas get , that will determine more netting or even some 6-8’ foot stakes
> 
> 3. right now about 4’ foot…….those t-posts with the white tops are 8’ posts driven into the ground a foot or two


What do ya figure 1 more month to start their stretch?


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> You must be mad at Hopper. That are you just love me a lot.


Didn't you see the pic above I posted of you LOL


----------



## WeedHopper

Hoppers in your mind is he.


----------



## RosterMan

This carnivorous plant that eats flies is called Venus Flytrap. The botanists that named it saw the flytrap and realized it looked like a vagina, which is why they added Venus (The Greek goddess of love and sex) to its name.

The plant is oval-shaped, has hair-like cilia, a pink interior, and secretes mucilage, which is essentially plant lube. Add in the fact that it has mashed-up bugs inside, and huge spiky ******* teeth, and we have to wonder if it didn't have some woman issues in his life. It's so angry!


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> Hoppers in your mind is he.


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> You must be mad at Hopper. That are you just love me a lot.
> I seem to be taking up a lot of your time lately.


I know you can take it
I choose my victims very carefully
After seeing that pic of your prolapse damm


----------



## WeedHopper

Just say it,,,,I love Hopper.


----------



## oldfogey8

RosterMan said:


> This carnivorous plant that eats flies is called Venus Flytrap. The botanists that named it saw the flytrap and realized it looked like a vagina, which is why they added Venus (The Greek goddess of love and sex) to its name.
> 
> The plant is oval-shaped, has hair-like cilia, a pink interior, and secretes mucilage, which is essentially plant lube. Add in the fact that it has mashed-up bugs inside, and huge spiky ******* teeth, and we have to wonder if it didn't have some woman issues in his life. It's so angry!


----------



## Patwi

love the chickens big


----------



## RosterMan

patwi said:


> love the chickens big


----------



## SubmarineGirl

RosterMan said:


>


Egg toss?


----------



## RosterMan

SubmarineGirl said:


> Egg toss?


Asss Bash


----------



## oldfogey8

SubmarineGirl said:


> Egg toss?


Egg salad toss


----------



## bigsur51

RosterMan said:


> What do ya figure 1 more month to start their stretch?




they are stretching now and most likely will continue until the light hours get closer to 12-12  , maybe 13-11 or 14-10 , just depends on the genetics


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> they are stretching now and most likely will continue until the light hours get closer to 12-12  , maybe 13-11 or 14-10 , just depends on the genetics


You feeding any bloom nutes yet


----------



## bigsur51

RosterMan said:


> You feeding any bloom nutes yet




no Sir , nothing but worm and chicken castings and my favorite nute every other week , _________________<—————enter favorite nutes

to be honest , other than the castings , we really try to not add anything and concentrate on building the soil throughout the year by growing cover crops and adding compost or humus , lime , and chicken manure  , we clean the coop twice a year and spread it out over the garden and till it in

i would like to send in some soil for analysis , see what I have or what I am missing

but hey , I’m just a hobby ganja gardener who is just trying to keep it simple and learn as much as I can


----------



## boo

RosterMan said:


> This carnivorous plant that eats flies is called Venus Flytrap. The botanists that named it saw the flytrap and realized it looked like a vagina, which is why they added Venus (The Greek goddess of love and sex) to its name.
> 
> The plant is oval-shaped, has hair-like cilia, a pink interior, and secretes mucilage, which is essentially plant lube. Add in the fact that it has mashed-up bugs inside, and huge spiky ******* teeth, and we have to wonder if it didn't have some woman issues in his life. It's so angry!


----------



## Hippie420

Forgive me, Boo. Had to kill it.
A) It's naughty.
B) It scares me!


----------



## WeedHopper

Forgot what thread we were on there for a minute.


----------



## longtimegrower

I was thinking also it looks like a heat issues.   It should be ok. But the tomato sure looks like a heat problem. IV e seen them do that before.


----------



## bigsur51

speaking of heat , time to go water some thirsty plants

be back later!


----------



## MuggyWeather

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for the tip Muggy!
> 
> 
> meanwhile , back at the farm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 302970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Boo….
> 
> View attachment 302973
> 
> 
> View attachment 302974
> 
> 
> View attachment 302976
> 
> 
> View attachment 302977
> 
> 
> View attachment 302978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 302979


No worries Big


----------



## bigsur51

Sunday update :

- looks like the sick Molokai Frost is coming out of it but will be stunted and not near as big as it’s twin

otherwise the dog days of summer are upon us


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking nice brother.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Everything looking good big.


----------



## MuggyWeather

bigsur51 said:


> Sunday update :
> 
> - looks like the sick Molokai Frost is coming out of it but will be stunted and not near as big as it’s twin
> 
> otherwise the dog days of summer are upon us
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 303882
> View attachment 303883
> 
> 
> View attachment 303884
> 
> 
> View attachment 303885
> 
> 
> View attachment 303886
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 303887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 303888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 303889


Looking very good Big


----------



## pute

bigsur51 said:


> Sunday update :
> 
> - looks like the sick Molokai Frost is coming out of it but will be stunted and not near as big as it’s twin
> 
> otherwise the dog days of summer are upon us
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 303882
> View attachment 303883
> 
> 
> View attachment 303884
> 
> 
> View attachment 303885
> 
> 
> View attachment 303886
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 303887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 303888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 303889


Hope everything is ok .....you just got pounded.   Hope there wasn't any hail.


----------



## bigsur51

pounded indeed

just a few houses from mine

we had no power for several hours


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> pounded indeed
> 
> just a few houses from mine
> 
> we had no power for several hours
> 
> 
> View attachment 303996
> 
> 
> View attachment 303998
> 
> 
> View attachment 303999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 304000
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 304001
> 
> 
> View attachment 304002
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 304003


YIKES!


----------



## N.E.wguy

bigsur51 said:


> pounded indeed
> 
> just a few houses from mine
> 
> we had no power for several hours
> 
> 
> View attachment 303996
> 
> 
> View attachment 303998
> 
> 
> View attachment 303999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 304000
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 304001
> 
> 
> View attachment 304002
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 304003


You HSTing them?..


----------



## pute

It came though the foothills above Denver and we got a steady soaking rain.   As it moved east toward you it built in intensity.  By the time it got to you it was all Red on the radar. Hope you didn't get hurt to bad.


----------



## stain

bigsur51 said:


> Sunday update :
> 
> - looks like the sick Molokai Frost is coming out of it but will be stunted and not near as big as it’s twin
> 
> otherwise the dog days of summer are upon us
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 303882
> View attachment 303883
> 
> 
> View attachment 303884
> 
> 
> View attachment 303885
> 
> 
> View attachment 303886
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 303887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 303888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 303889


Do I see a  devils. claw. 4th pic from botom.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

How about the gardens big?


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> How about the gardens big?




 minor damage SubGirl , the netting really supports the plants well


----------



## SubmarineGirl

I’m so glad big. I thought they would be strong they are supported nice with that net for sure


----------



## bigsur51

so yeah , I am dealing with some farkled plants , went from 5-7-9 leaves to three fingered bass turds

only 4 plants , the rest look normal



a farkled plant






the lower fan leaves before farkle








a sativa we call big sandy holy fu*k









and dam it , some Miller moth eggs hatched and I will have to deal with some worms

this really frustrates me because I have been real religious about spraying Bt and Spinosad , or at least thought I did

looks like I will kick my bug program up to week,y spraying during early vegging









for Boo







starting to get thick n there


----------



## Kindbud

Looking like heaven over there


----------



## SubmarineGirl

I’m liking the look big. Your plants are growing good. Sorry about your bugs tho. I have two of them farkled plants too. One is building buds over two feet of buds and still growing and stretching on all cola sites they all have those three finger leaves going up the colas around the buds. the other also building buds but a lot more weird leaves and new stems everywhere it’s growing too stretching a lot I’m having to tie her up and she’s already over 7ft in a pot. Shes getting wide too. She could and probably will easily grow over the roof line. Looking like a trim nightmare already.  Thanks for posting an update. I love your outside garden


----------



## bigbudsbruddah

Wow what a beautifully stinky forest you will have soon. Looks amazing


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking good brother.


----------



## bigsur51

thanks for all the Kind words



some flowers for Swedes birthday the other day


----------



## RosterMan

Morn Sir
Refresh my memory
Is it OK to use 2 day old BT catty spray or does it have to be fresh every time?
Thk You


----------



## bigsur51

RosterMan said:


> Morn Sir
> Refresh my memory
> Is it OK to use 2 day old BT catty spray or does it have to be fresh every time?
> Thk You




morning Mr Rosterman

fresh….it takes about 3 gallons to do our garden , if there is any leftover , we pour it out in the garden , won’t hurt a thing

how is your outdoor grow going this year?


----------



## WeedHopper

I'm can't grow them as tall as Big or my ass would be in jail. Here is two clones GMO sent me. Ones in a 3 gallon fabric pot and the other a 5 gallon. I have already topped them. Not one fking bug. Those giant marigolds are a bug repellent.
They are about 7 weeks into vegg.


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> morning Mr Rosterman
> 
> fresh….it takes about 3 gallons to do our garden , if there is any leftover , we pour it out in the garden , won’t hurt a thing
> 
> how is your outdoor grow going this year?


Small , only 6 plants , 2 have that mutated leaf thing going on very weird but should pull threw (almost look like freaks LOL)
I did not plant in ground needed to be able to move them due to  workers being in yard. No sign of flower yet, very humid so I fear not a strong crop for me. 
Found very small Cats already and have been treating weekly .
I think I should get just enough to get me through to next season.
.


----------



## RosterMan

I went with a few 3 gallon fab/bags too for ease of movement
Two 10gallon pots plants are 3xs bigger .
Most plants are over 4foot approx and some 5-6


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah I gotta keep mine short to keep them camouflaged.


----------



## bigsur51

RosterMan said:


> Small , only 6 plants , 2 have that mutated leaf thing going on very weird but should pull threw (almost look like freaks LOL)
> I did not plant in ground needed to be able to move them due to  workers being in yard. No sign of flower yet, very humid so I fear not a strong crop for me.
> Found very small Cats already and have been treating weekly .
> I think I should get just enough to get me through to next season.
> .




good luck with those 6 plants and here is to a successful harvest!…..

what strains are you growing?…..and what are Cats?

6 plants per person here and we have 3 persons in our garden lol

but yeah , we only grow once a year so the harvest needs to be big enough to last us a year

and then there is the challenge to get a good yield but yet have 3-4 different flavors to avoid building up a resistance to just one or two flavors

so yeah , we are lucky cause we have 10 different flavors this season

if you are looking for a plant that has heavy yields , and who isn’t , the Snow Leopard does the job….plants do not get tall , 5-6’ at the most , but are they ever bushy with a radius of 10-20 feet!

and yields are excellent , 2-4 pounds a plant easy

our second go to yielder is the ecsd x Ogers Kush  , but it is a tall Christmas tree , 10-12’ feet easy and yields are 1-3 pounds easy


----------



## smaccio

bigsur51 said:


> good luck with those 6 plants and here is to a successful harvest!…..
> 
> what strains are you growing?…..and what are Cats?
> 
> 6 plants per person here and we have 3 persons in our garden lol
> 
> but yeah , we only grow once a year so the harvest needs to be big enough to last us a year
> 
> and then there is the challenge to get a good yield but yet have 3-4 different flavors to avoid building up a resistance to just one or two flavors
> 
> so yeah , we are lucky cause we have 10 different flavors this season
> 
> if you are looking for a plant that has heavy yields , and who isn’t , the Snow Leopard does the job….plants do not get tall , 5-6’ at the most , but are they ever bushy with a radius of 10-20 feet!
> 
> and yields are excellent , 2-4 pounds a plant easy
> 
> our second go to yielder is the ecsd x Ogers Kush  , but it is a tall Christmas tree , 10-12’ feet easy and yields are 1-3 pounds easy


Big - I've been meaning to ask you, and you might have said something earlier...I assume you start with feminized seeds?


----------



## Kindbud

bigsur51 said:


> good luck with those 6 plants and here is to a successful harvest!…..
> 
> what strains are you growing?…..and what are Cats?
> 
> 6 plants per person here and we have 3 persons in our garden lol
> 
> but yeah , we only grow once a year so the harvest needs to be big enough to last us a year
> 
> and then there is the challenge to get a good yield but yet have 3-4 different flavors to avoid building up a resistance to just one or two flavors
> 
> so yeah , we are lucky cause we have 10 different flavors this season
> 
> if you are looking for a plant that has heavy yields , and who isn’t , the Snow Leopard does the job….plants do not get tall , 5-6’ at the most , but are they ever bushy with a radius of 10-20 feet!
> 
> and yields are excellent , 2-4 pounds a plant easy
> 
> our second go to yielder is the ecsd x Ogers Kush  , but it is a tall Christmas tree , 10-12’ feet easy and yields are 1-3 pounds easy


I'll have to try that snow leopard out one year my next year is pretty full with the strains I have picked out now from you and oldfogeys donation. But I was thinking that ECSD was gonna be a heavy girl the Chem91 mix also looks like it'll be heavy? Input on that one? I'm thinking I'll get a few pounds of each strain. So my dozen plants if I'm lucky 4- 5 pounds with the og glue being the lightest yield....Unless something goes wrong I'll be set for a year  ...
......
..... 
P.s  With those freak shows next year I wanna grow some of your holy smoke strain if you got enough seeds to spare a few down the road.... Time to carry water fun fun lol


----------



## bigsur51

smaccio said:


> Big - I've been meaning to ask you, and you might have said something earlier...I assume you start with feminized seeds?



this is actually the first year we have used feminized seeds and we got them from goat and monkey seeds , Ive known the owner for about 15 years and he is one of the best growers ive ever known and I trust his gear

but for over 20 years we used nothing but regular seeds , plant a bunch , cull out the males , runts , and freaks , and hopefully end up with a dozen or so female plants

@kindbud…..yeah the ecsd and chems should produce a couple pounds each if not more


----------



## Kindbud

bigsur51 said:


> this is actually the first year we have used feminized seeds and we got them from goat and monkey seeds , Ive known the owner for about 15 years and he is one of the best growers ive ever known and I trust his gear
> 
> but for over 20 years we used nothing but regular seeds , plant a bunch , cull out the males , runts , and freaks , and hopefully end up with a dozen or so female plants
> 
> @kindbud…..yeah the ecsd and chems should produce a couple pounds each if not more


Yea they should but I don't have them in spots like you have yours
 a fenced in backyard getting sun all day is my dream one day.... But I should get a good amount off that big 9ft Chem 91 mix prob get a pound or so off it and the others will be no where near as much we will see come October


----------



## bigsur51

some shots of the garden this morning























for Brother Boo…..


----------



## pute

Morning Big.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Good morning. Everything look like it’s digging the sunshine. Wow your plants look awesome. I love the 2nd pic of this post too. Loving this time of year and watching everyone’s outdoor grows


----------



## bigsur51

Good morning Friends!

so yeah , this is a purdy plant , a Chem 91 cross , a little late to the party but coming on strong









and now for a closer look…..












I am tempted to let him grow and harvest the pollen and make more seeds

but I will,resist the temptation and chop him down today and feed him to the chickens….


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

That guys gotta go.


----------



## bigsur51

Bugus_Monkey said:


> That guys gotta go.




how about I send you some pollen?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

I'm way too small for that but thank you. I have seeds backed up that I will probably have to pass on because I will never get them all grown before I pass on.


----------



## bigsur51

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I'm way too small for that but thank you. I have seeds backed up that I will probably have to pass on because I will never get them all grown before I pass on.





yep , many seeds here and not enough time to plant them all


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning Friends!
> 
> so yeah , this is a purdy plant , a Chem 91 cross , a little late to the party but coming on strong
> 
> 
> View attachment 305584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now for a closer look…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 305585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am tempted to let him grow and harvest the pollen and make more seeds
> 
> but I will,resist the temptation and chop him down today and feed him to the chickens….


Even the closer look is beautiful. sorry he has to go…


----------



## Kindbud

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning Friends!
> 
> so yeah , this is a purdy plant , a Chem 91 cross , a little late to the party but coming on strong
> 
> 
> View attachment 305584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now for a closer look…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 305585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am tempted to let him grow and harvest the pollen and make more seeds
> 
> but I will,resist the temptation and chop him down today and feed him to the chickens….


Did you chop it?? If you did do you have any pollen stashed away in a safe spot? I was gonna start a thread on it thinking about using some c. silver on the smallest OG Glue strain and pollinate one of the females next to it to save the genetics for another grow. I paid 100 bucks for the seeds from weedseeds xpress. But that spot got hit with termites then that Sephora spot a few weeks later. That double whammy killed what they should have been I do believe...... ...

But lmk about the pollen thing would be nice to save it...... And have you used the C Silver Mix to make some male preflowers??? Was wondering if it was to late to try it?


----------



## bigsur51

chopped the feck out of it and the chickens enjoyed it

no pollen here this year , we did the seed thing two yrs ago and we have tons of seeds for the future

$100 dollars for seeds is a lot

i do not do the chemical reversing , perhaps others here can answer your question


----------



## Kindbud

I'm pretty sure it's too late so not bothering with it oh well I'm almost positive it wasn't a have to save strain more of a indoor strain then outdoor found that out forsure gonna go check on them in a minute then gotta go grab some molasses and stuff at the food store


----------



## oldfogey8

Kindbud said:


> I'm pretty sure it's too late so not bothering with it oh well I'm almost positive it wasn't a have to save strain more of a indoor strain then outdoor found that out forsure gonna go check on them in a minute then gotta go grab some molasses and stuff at the food store


Found this on growweedeasy. It sounds like rodelization is a way to force a female to pop some nanners. Might be worth a try by leaving a branch or two on a plant or two after your main harvest to see if you can force male flowers from a female.

How to Make Feminized Cannabis Seeds Using Rodelization​

*Pros:*


All-Natural
Very Simple
*Cons*:


Unreliable
May not produce many feminized seeds
The Rodelization method is all-natural and is the simplest method to create feminized seeds, but it is also unreliable and may not produce much pollen. The premise is that some female marijuana plants will start growing male pollen sacs/sex organs if they’ve been left in flowering too long (past the peak point of harvest). This is a last-ditch attempt by the marijuana plant to pollinate itself so that it at least produces a few seeds. You can collect these male pods and use the pollen inside them to pollinate other female plants. You pollinate female plants by evenly covering their buds with the pollen after they’ve been flowering for 2-3 weeks. Females that are pollinated in this way will start growing all-female marijuana seeds. If you’re very careful, you can pollinate only some of the buds on a plant that will produce seeds, and leave other buds alone so they can still be used for consumption.

This issue with this method is that some strains of plants never seem to grow male characteristics naturally. Additionally, with this method, you’re selecting plants that have a natural genetic tendency to show male characteristics. This can produce offspring that are more likely to show male characteristics themselves which may or may not be what you’re going for.  Lastly, even when you do get male pollen sacs from a marijuana plant in this way, there tends to be a lot less pollen than from a typical male plant.

The one great thing about this method is it’s completely all-natural so you can implement this strategy with an organic grow.


----------



## bigsur51

it is starting to look like a garden


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> it is starting to look like a garden
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306143


Or a forest… 

Nice looking plants, big.


----------



## ness

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning Friends!
> 
> so yeah , this is a purdy plant , a Chem 91 cross , a little late to the party but coming on strong
> 
> 
> View attachment 305584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now for a closer look…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 305585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am tempted to let him grow and harvest the pollen and make more seeds
> 
> but I will,resist the temptation and chop him down today and feed him to the chickens….



Beautiful jungle, big.  You're going to have quiet the harvests.  Have fun.


----------



## Kindbud

Garden lol looks like a little farm to me


----------



## bigsur51

for Boo

Fire OG x Blueberry 7 footer and still stretching and stacking


----------



## Kindbud

bigsur51 said:


> for Boo
> 
> Fire OG x Blueberry 7 footer and still stretching and staking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306164


Nice thick plants Bigsir   I always get jealous looking at your big trees  What's the secret?? Shhhh whisper it to me


----------



## ness

Beautiful plant, big.  Nice picture.


----------



## bigsur51

thanks for the Kind words……

it must be the chicken manure


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for the Kind words……
> 
> it must be the chicken manure
> 
> 
> View attachment 306192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306191


Maybe a bit of decades of growing cannabis too. That forest isn’t normal. That is skill.


----------



## bigsur51

oldfogey8 said:


> Maybe a bit of decades of growing cannabis too. That forest isn’t normal. That is skill.




awww shucks….

and a lot of help from Mother Nature

( and lots of cal mag )


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> awww shucks….
> 
> and a lot of help from Mother Nature
> 
> ( and lots of cal mag )
> 
> 
> View attachment 306193


I got some cal mag elixir the other day. I can’t argue with results.


----------



## ness

Good night.


----------



## Kindbud

ness said:


> Good night.


I'm about to crash out also.... And Big I always heard chicken manure is to hot for bud but I guess that depends on how much the mix etc. But keep up the legendary growing skills gives me something to strive for to go bigger better stronger next year. And it's just awesome to watch your grow it's the big backyard grow like I've been dreaming about doing here in the south..... I wish I know my back would appreciate not having to be a water mule lol Night Big


----------



## WeedHopper

The chickens do all the work.


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> The chickens do all the work.


he is still not dressing her as a chicken I hope 
Poor poor swede


----------



## Kindbud

How's the bud jungle looking Big?


----------



## longtimegrower

Kindbud said:


> Hmmmm 95 that's right about when I first started smoking bud so I was young I'm the youngster I know just hope I make it to be all the older members age


IV e been growing over 40 years.  Time flies.


----------



## longtimegrower

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 302701


I had the exact same thing on a couple autos. A


----------



## longtimegrower

WeedHopper said:


> I know what it is now but I cheated so I won't say. I'll give a Hint,,,,, red guy with horns.


Was it okra.


----------



## bigsur51

quick update , we are as busy as a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs

havent had a lot of time to pay attention to the plants so it is quite unruly in the garden

some quick photos


----------



## bigsur51

moar porn















about 16’ footer out there


----------



## bigsur51

last update for a couple weeks


----------



## oldfogey8

That sativa is giving me a bit of a chubby. And a 16 ft tree is impressive to say the least. Do you have people help you trim? I hope so. I can’t imagine trimmed one of those plants much less a garden full…


----------



## RosterMan

Very Nice


----------



## oldfogey8

RosterMan said:


> Very Nice


----------



## bigsur51

RosterMan said:


> Very Nice





thanks for the Kind words Fella’s

its a jungle in there , I have to crawl under the canopy to get a closer look

every year I tell myself to space them a little farther apart….but nooooooooo


----------



## RosterMan

oldfogey8 said:


> View attachment 307080


I figured you more like this Fog


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Look at all that wow! Beautiful garden big


----------



## oldfogey8

RosterMan said:


> I figured you more like this Fog


Make him bald and then you would be spot on


----------



## RosterMan

Its time for the BigSur hour
Get your 3D glasses today Kids


----------



## bigsur51

RosterMan said:


> Its time for the BigSur hour
> Get your 3D glasses today Kids




that link no workie for me


----------



## boo

hey big, you gonna chop and strip for oil once again...like fogey said, I can't imagine trimming all those trees...


----------



## WeedHopper

Really looks nice but im tired just looking at those trees.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

boo said:


> hey big, you gonna chop and strip for oil once again...like fogey said, I can't imagine trimming all those trees...


I know they gonna be busy trimming that forest


----------



## bigsur51

boo said:


> hey big, you gonna chop and strip for oil once again...like fogey said, I can't imagine trimming all those trees...




yes Sir!

hand pull all the big leaves and a fast Fiskars haircut , very little trimming

but yeah , back in the day we used 3 salad spinners to process 30-60 lbs for the dispensary , just 2-3 people

ihave Fiskars PTSD so it is mandatory for me to avoid Fiskars at all cost or I’ll have relapse and it ain’t purdy


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> yes Sir!
> 
> hand pull all the big leaves and a fast Fiskars haircut , very little trimming
> 
> but yeah , back in the day we used 3 salad spinners to process 30-60 lbs for the dispensary , just 2-3 people
> 
> ihave Fiskars PTSD so it is mandatory for me to avoid Fiskars at all cost or I’ll have relapse and it ain’t purdy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 307100


You certainly are a colorful character…


----------



## Kindbud

bigsur51 said:


> yes Sir!
> 
> hand pull all the big leaves and a fast Fiskars haircut , very little trimming
> 
> but yeah , back in the day we used 3 salad spinners to process 30-60 lbs for the dispensary , just 2-3 people
> 
> ihave Fiskars PTSD so it is mandatory for me to avoid Fiskars at all cost or I’ll have relapse and it ain’t purdy


I wouldn't even attempt anything like your huge backyard forest without one of those trimming machine things to help.  Because something I do not miss is trimming for days and days turning to weeks nope!! But I'm just curious how much do you think your going to pull off of that jungle???? Like what 50lb...75lb.... maybe 100? LoL


----------



## MuggyWeather

Holy Crap Big.

My hands are hurting just looking at them.


----------



## boo

yeah, poking yourself in the eye hurts big...I've gotten a bamboo stake in the eye more than once...I now wear UV goggles...


----------



## bigsur51

goggles or at least some type of safety glasses are mandatory



september 1st update


had to chop a sick Triangle Kush S1 , she was puny from the get go so I let her go….some kind of nasty pathogen















really digging these Herijuana x Blueberries 














some,big Sandy sativa 























next page please


----------



## bigsur51

moving right along




the Sacred Herb










a big Durban Poison x Blueberry









some more holyweed 






finally getting some tomatoes









group shot








next page please


----------



## bigsur51

last page I promise


another group shot of a jungle











fire og x blueberry








random bud shot stacking nicely








a nice Muy Azul 








a few volunteers popped up in the old hoop house so we let them grow…realized it was an ecsd x Ogers ……we had some 14’footers a few yrs ago






that’s all Folks!

more in a couple of weeks

september is the big month , down the homestretch!

the plants will really change the next 30-45 days so please say a prayer to the Ganja Gods for a happy harvest , we escaped last night’s storm hallelujah!


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Wow big. Those plants are looking really good. Here on the east coast we are all trying to prevent bud rot from the hot humid days. I’ve been hovering over mine like a helicopter mom cause the ones I’ve seen around my hood appear to all have problems. Most folks tho are first time growers and most also have just planted them with random dirt or in their backyard with no hovering for insects and defoliating. Many of my clone tho I’ve given away to folks are really big way bigger than mine especially the ones planted directly in the ground. I‘l have my fingers crossed that September will be good for all of us with only bud building going on.


----------



## oldfogey8

Your garden looks amazing. I am sure the aroma is just awesome.


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice job brother. Wish i could afford to grow plants that tall.


----------



## bigsur51

thanks for the Kind words ya all

weekend contest

ends Sunday night midnight 

pick a number from 1 to 5000 and the closest pick will win two brand new 5 gallon Payload Bubble Bags , your choice of 100 ,160 , and 190 micron
























good luck!


----------



## SubmarineGirl

I’ll be first to play before signing off. My lucky number 3333 
thanx for keeping it fun big.  Good night


----------



## RosterMan

666


----------



## oldfogey8

1


----------



## stain

1966


----------



## WeedHopper

2795


----------



## Mutlley

777


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

4100


----------



## Hippie420

1776. Are the bags red, white, and blue?


----------



## Kindbud

CoLaS


----------



## bigsur51

Kindbud said:


> CoLaSView attachment 307954





and what is your number?


----------



## Africanna

Nice stuff there big.  Liking that Sandy sativa - classic


----------



## bigsur51

^^^^^^^ dankie Broer


contest ends tonight midnight

get your two Payload Bubble Bags and make some bubble hash!


or just make some brownies and coffee , breakfast of sugar addicts worldwide!


----------



## RosterMan

2 More Weeks


----------



## oldfogey8

RosterMan said:


> 2 More Weeks


And a tablespoon of cal mag in that coffee


----------



## bigsur51




----------



## Africanna

bigsur51 said:


> ^^^^^^^ dankie Broer
> 
> 
> contest ends tonight midnight
> 
> get your two Payload Bubble Bags and make some bubble hash!
> 
> 
> or just make some brownies and coffee , breakfast of sugar addicts worldwide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 307969


Plesier my vriend.

We'll have you conversing full on before long


----------



## Rlinn7777

MuggyWeather said:


> Looking forward to following this grow.
> Hoping to pick up heaps of tips for when the next outdoor season rocks around here in Oz.
> 
> The current ones are looking ok considering the late start and the early mistakes.
> 
> Go for it Big


So your in your spring


----------



## bigsur51

Hippie , you are the winner of two brand new Payload Bags!…..your choice of 100 , 160 , and 190 micron

The number was 1609 and your number was 1776.

Send me a PM with an addy and I’ll get those off this week

Thanks for playing everyone!

New seed contest up next , there will be some Runtz seeds that will be on the block.  

More later.


----------



## WeedHopper

Congratulations Hippie.


----------



## MuggyWeather

Rlinn7777 said:


> So your in your spring


Correct. Spring just started here.


----------



## Africanna

bigsur51 said:


> Hippie , you are the winner of two brand new Payload Bags!…..your choice of 100 , 160 , and 190 micron
> 
> The number was 1609 and your number was 1776.
> 
> Send me a PM with an addy and I’ll get those off this week
> 
> Thanks for playing everyone!
> 
> New seed contest up next , there will be some Runtz seeds that will be on the block.
> 
> More later.


Nice gesture there big


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Yay for hippie.


----------



## Mutlley

Thanks for the chance Big Sur


----------



## bigsur51

Africanna said:


> Nice gesture there big



my pleasure Sir

stay tuned for the next big seed contest , gonna throw in some Runtz crosses


----------



## Hippie420

Wow Big! Thanks! I knew being a patriot would pay off.


----------



## bigsur51

big surprise in the garden today , one of the Molokai Frost decided it was a boy

i don’t need any cannabis copulation this late in the season for crying out loud

and it looks like the other MF is a female but there is no way she will even get close to finishing by Oct 15

otherwise all the girls are chubbing up and I am chuffed

some herijuana x blueberry , very windy this morning , difficult taking a photo , my apologies










the boy toy






he is about 6’ tall







some general shots , some 14’ footers out there


----------



## smaccio

Looks good and healthy man. Impressive as always.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

I’ve been looking forward to seeing your every update big. This is the greatest time of year right? Your plants are beautiful. How did that boy toy slip in there?


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice forest Big. Sweet.


----------



## bigsur51

thanks for the Kind words , fingers crossed that we make it to the finish line

planted some late pumpkins and now they are out of control

also got me some Big Marigolds and can’t wait to add them to the garden , next to the fence behind the smaller ones


----------



## oldfogey8

Those Freak Show plants with the orange and yellow flowers look very healthy…


----------



## pute

Nice work Big.  If somebody tried to grow plants like that in my neighborhood Barney Fife would pay them a visit.


----------



## Africanna

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for the Kind words , fingers crossed that we make it to the finish line
> 
> planted some late pumpkins and now they are out of control
> 
> also got me some Big Marigolds and can’t wait to add them to the garden , next to the fence behind the smaller ones
> 
> 
> View attachment 308342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308347
> View attachment 308348


Ace there big!

That "boy toy" needs to be castrated - sneaking in there with his testes at this late hour!

Thos Marigolds will help to keep some unwanted visitors away


----------



## JoseyWales

bigsur51 said:


> my pleasure Sir
> 
> stay tuned for the next big seed contest , gonna throw in some Runtz crosses


My wife just got 10 Runtz seeds havent started them yet, I got to wait for my outside harvest 1st.


----------



## Mutlley

bigsur51 said:


> big surprise in the garden today , one of the Molokai Frost decided it was a boy
> 
> i don’t need any cannabis copulation this late in the season for crying out loud
> 
> and it looks like the other MF is a female but there is no way she will even get close to finishing by Oct 15
> 
> otherwise all the girls are chubbing up and I am chuffed
> 
> some herijuana x blueberry , very windy this morning , difficult taking a photo , my apologies
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308322
> 
> 
> 
> the boy toy
> 
> View attachment 308323
> 
> 
> he is about 6’ tall
> 
> View attachment 308324
> 
> 
> 
> some general shots , some 14’ footers out there
> 
> 
> View attachment 308325
> 
> 
> View attachment 308326


----------



## Mutlley

Impressive Big


----------



## MuggyWeather

bigsur51 said:


> big surprise in the garden today , one of the Molokai Frost decided it was a boy
> 
> i don’t need any cannabis copulation this late in the season for crying out loud
> 
> and it looks like the other MF is a female but there is no way she will even get close to finishing by Oct 15
> 
> otherwise all the girls are chubbing up and I am chuffed
> 
> some herijuana x blueberry , very windy this morning , difficult taking a photo , my apologies
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308322
> 
> 
> 
> the boy toy
> 
> View attachment 308323
> 
> 
> he is about 6’ tall
> 
> View attachment 308324
> 
> 
> 
> some general shots , some 14’ footers out there
> 
> 
> View attachment 308325
> 
> 
> View attachment 308326


Wow!!! They look fantastic Big.


----------



## bigsur51

putting this here for reference



BioInsecticide For Agriculture Production​TENET® WP is a second-generation biorational fungicide with a proven combination of two species of beneficial Trichoderma fungi used in the management of soil-borne diseases which include Fusarium spp., Phytophthora spp., Pythium spp., Rhizoctonia spp., Sclerotinia spp., Sclerotium rolfsii, Thielaviopsis basicola, Verticillium spp., as well as Armillaria sp and Rosellinia sp. These soil-borne root and collar rot diseases affect a wide range of vegetable, fruit, row, and ornamental crops.







						Blacksmith BioScience – Natural Plant Products, Organic Pesticides – A microbial development company whose mission is to harness advanced technologies.
					






					blacksmithbio.com


----------



## Hippie420

The rider came by this afternoon to water his horse and deliver the mail. Thanks for the bags, Big! Very nice quality, and you sure can't beat the price!

Muchas gracias, Amigo.


----------



## bigsur51

are these flowers ready?


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> are these flowers ready?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308782


You need to check the trichomes. I would say 2 moar weeks though…


----------



## WeedHopper

You need CalMag.


----------



## bigsur51

40-50 mph winds , rain , and hail

roughed up a few plants but everything is ok and sunny and nice the next 10 days


----------



## oldfogey8

That is a hail of a lot of hail! Glad things didn’t go too badly. Any twisters with that hail?


----------



## Hippie420

WeedHopper said:


> You need CalMag.


Ya beat me to it, smart ass!


----------



## smaccio

Oh man - that's heart-stopping. Hope you come out all right.


----------



## Mutlley

bigsur51 said:


> 40-50 mph winds , rain , and hail
> 
> roughed up a few plants but everything is ok and sunny and nice the next 10 days
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308844
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308842
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308843


----------



## Mutlley

bigsur51 said:


> 40-50 mph winds , rain , and hail
> 
> roughed up a few plants but everything is ok and sunny and nice the next 10 days
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308844
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308842
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308843


----------



## Mutlley

Sorry Big sending good thoughts


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Wow big how long did it hail like that? Glad to hear you plants survived


----------



## Africanna

bigsur51 said:


> are these flowers ready?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308782


Nice. As ready as ever


----------



## bigsur51

thanks for the kind thoughts , but yeah , everything looks ok in the big garden and I will post some updated photos this weekend

30 more good weather days is all I need…..fingers crossed


----------



## RosterMan

What did they smell like after that


----------



## bigsur51

RosterMan said:


> What did they smell like after that




I do not know because my sense of smell has not returned 100% since Covid


----------



## bigsur51

for future reference




Fire OG x Blueberry.       …….about 7’ foot









Hells Angel OG x Triangle Kush or Ultimate OG.     ……about 12’ foot


----------



## bigsur51

Wonder Woman to the rescue!



looks like we will start harvesting this week


----------



## bigsur51

a few photos to help get our Post Count up so the Mods get paid…


----------



## RosterMan

What species of arthropod is it, looks like a hexapod of sorts.


----------



## bigsur51

RosterMan said:


> What species of arthropod is it, looks like a hexapod of sorts.






Any of numerous six-legged arthropods of the subphylum Hexapoda, which includes the insects and several groups formerly classified as insects, such as the springtails.


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> Any of numerous six-legged arthropods of the subphylum Hexapoda, which includes the insects and several groups formerly classified as insects, such as the springtails.


I believe it is a simple Bee


----------



## WeedHopper

bigsur51 said:


> Wonder Woman to the rescue!
> 
> 
> 
> looks like we will start harvesting this week



And she never gets dizzy.


----------



## Hippie420

bigsur51 said:


> a few photos to help get our Post Count up so the Mods get paid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 309274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 309275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 309276


Huh? We're supposed to get paid? Pute, you got some 'splainin' to do!


----------



## RosterMan

Hippie420 said:


> Huh? We're supposed to get paid? Pute, you got some 'splainin' to do!


Yep it was not much but keep me in weed for the month
Thks POute


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> a few photos to help get our Post Count up so the Mods get paid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 309274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 309275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 309276


I still get kickbacks for my postings with out everyone hating on me as a Mod


----------



## RosterMan

Hippie420 said:


> Huh? We're supposed to get paid? Pute, you got some 'splainin' to do!


In 30 pieces of silver Shekels


----------



## bigsur51

RosterMan said:


> I believe it is a simple Bee





which one?


----------



## Hippie420

RosterMan said:


> In 30 pieces of silver Shekels


Just like Judas, right?


----------



## pute

Big, instead of worrying about my 6 figure salary .... don't you have a harvest to think about.


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 309291


That One


----------



## RosterMan

Hippie420 said:


> Just like Judas, right?


See I knew you were brighter than they give you credit for


----------



## smaccio

RosterMan said:


> What species of arthropod is it, looks like a hexapod of sorts.


Agapostreno viscer... Agromoster virus...aggapostman viser....aw hell...

Striped sweat bee.









						Agapostemon virescens - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## RosterMan

smaccio said:


> Agapostreno viscer... Agromoster virus...aggapostman viser....aw ****...
> 
> Striped sweat bee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agapostemon virescens - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


I was under the impression it was 2 stripe wild African strain weed bee
Can sting you only if you are high.


----------



## bigsur51

2 moar weeks

or more



































thanks for looking!


----------



## WeedHopper

Very nice my friend. Great job.


----------



## bigsur51

cannabis porn




.blueberry s1














fire OG x blueberry


----------



## Hippie420

Lookin' good, Big. Six foot stepladder for reference?


----------



## RosterMan

Hippie420 said:


> Lookin' good, Big. Six foot stepladder for reference?


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> cannabis porn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .blueberry s1
> View attachment 309575
> View attachment 309576
> View attachment 309577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fire OG x blueberry
> View attachment 309578


You are an artist


----------



## Hippie420

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 309586


Nope. Carried too many of the buggers not to know it's a six footer. Impressive grow.


----------



## bigsur51

Hippie420 said:


> Lookin' good, Big. Six foot stepladder for reference?




Yes Sir


in case I get lost in the jungle


----------



## RosterMan

Hippie420 said:


> Nope. Carried too many of the buggers not to know it's a six footer. Impressive grow.


Most likely a 8ft


----------



## RosterMan

Dang Big throws seeds in the ground and watches them grow


----------



## bigsur51

RosterMan said:


> Dang Big throws seeds in the ground and watches them grow




the chickens do the rest


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> the chickens do the rest
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 309602
> 
> 
> View attachment 309601


You should write a book


bigsur51 said:


> the chickens do the rest
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 309602
> 
> 
> View attachment 309601


Best new seller on the Hot Book brigade.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

RosterMan said:


> You should write a book
> 
> Best new seller on the Hot Book brigade.
> View attachment 309604


Put me down for a copy of bigs chicken garden book


----------



## bigsur51

cue up the chicken jokes

my dyslexic rooster crow?….it ain’t cock-a-doodle-do , try any-old-cock-a-doo


fun factoid: 1 chicken produces a 1/4 pound of manure a day


----------



## RosterMan

SubmarineGirl said:


> Put me down for a copy of bigs chicken garden book


Unca could edit it


----------



## bigsur51

RosterMan said:


> Unca could edit it






i would be honored if Unca would write the Intro


i have copies of three of his books , signed too!

they are a really good read and would make a good movie , like Balloon  and Batten War


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> cue up the chicken jokes
> 
> my dyslexic rooster crow?….it ain’t cock-a-doodle-do , try any-old-cock-a-doo
> 
> 
> fun factoid: 1 chicken produces a 1/4 pound of manure a day


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> i would be honored if Unca would write the Intro


Expect it in the morning…


----------



## RosterMan

The Sea was angry That day, but Bigs Chickens still walked the halls of his garden on shiet duty


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> Expect it in the morning…




I will need a linguistic expert to interpret it…….Walter is one of the top wordsmiths that I have ever had the pleasure of knowing

prestidigitation is one of my favorite words


----------



## bigsur51

RosterMan said:


> The Sea was angry That day, but Bigs Chickens still walked the halls of his garden on shiet duty


----------



## Kindbud

Wow they have fattened up alot since I stopped by last time looking good Big love your back yard paradise! Are you gonna start harvesting in the next week or so?


----------



## Hippie420

bigsur51 said:


> I will need a linguistic expert to interpret it…….Walter is one of the top wordsmiths that I have ever had the pleasure of knowing
> 
> prestidigitation is one of my favorite words


Sounds like magic to me.....


----------



## bigsur51

Kindbud said:


> Wow they have fattened up alot since I stopped by last time looking good Big love your back yard paradise! Are you gonna start harvesting in the next week or so?



2 more weeks


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> the chickens do the rest
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 309602
> 
> 
> View attachment 309601


----------



## CrashMagnet

^^ Scooby Snack


----------



## oldfogey8

CrashMagnet said:


> ^^ Scooby Snack


That is a ‘rooster’ Johnny Holmes would be envious of…


----------



## RosterMan

That's a hella of a Big Cock you have there


----------



## RosterMan




----------



## bigsur51

Bodhi Seeds' Snow Leopard Description​




Bodhi Seeds Snow Leopard is a deadly 4 way cross of Chem d, a landrace Uzbekistani hashplant, Afgooey, and Blockhead. Rich tropical perfume sweet abundant colas dripping in resin, with mango, citrus, and floral overtones, with deep woody undertones of sandalwood, oak moss, and palo santo on a bed of sublime decomposing chem funk. Heavy duty creeper effects that take down the animal in you, leaving you in a snow cloud of devastating tranquility.

Flowering time: 9 weeks from clone
45% dense indica, 30% stretchier sats, 15% poly poly expression
Genetic: Tigermelon x Snow Lotus


----------



## Africanna

bigsur51 said:


> Bodhi Seeds' Snow Leopard Description​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodhi Seeds Snow Leopard is a deadly 4 way cross of Chem d, a landrace Uzbekistani hashplant, Afgooey, and Blockhead. Rich tropical perfume sweet abundant colas dripping in resin, with mango, citrus, and floral overtones, with deep woody undertones of sandalwood, oak moss, and palo santo on a bed of sublime decomposing chem funk. Heavy duty creeper effects that take down the animal in you, leaving you in a snow cloud of devastating tranquility.
> 
> Flowering time: 9 weeks from clone
> 45% dense indica, 30% stretchier sats, 15% poly poly expression
> Genetic: Tigermelon x Snow Lotus
> 
> 
> View attachment 309721
> View attachment 309722


Some decent stuff in that lineage


----------



## bigsur51

Africanna said:


> Some decent stuff in that lineage




it is quickly becoming a favorite night time smoke

short squatty plant , 4’-5’ feet tall but Hugh circumference , easy 10’-15’ feet around

excellent yield , 3-5 lbs a plant outdoor


----------



## bigsur51

2 more weeks bud porn


----------



## oldfogey8

Nice buds. Love the purple.


----------



## bigsur51

Teen Spirit


----------



## bigsur51

so yeah we are busy jumping through our elbows trying to keep up with eeverything

couple plants a day keeps the dispensaries away










some blueberry indica pheno


























some big sandy holyweed , I love the foxtails


















this is a lot of tedious work but very rewarding…..we get to do it only once a year so we are doing our best to stay in a party mood…..even got some finger hash going


----------



## smaccio

Beautiful!


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Great time of the year


----------



## WeedHopper

Sticky fingers.


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> some big sandy holyweed , I love the foxtails


Looking forward to growing some of this. I love foxtailing as well. I am partial to interesting looking flowers. 

As someone once said(frequently lol), what kind of fragrances doe BSHW have?


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> Sticky fingers.


I see Big Now


----------



## Africanna

bigsur51 said:


> so yeah we are busy jumping through our elbows trying to keep up with eeverything
> 
> couple plants a day keeps the dispensaries away
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 310232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some blueberry indica pheno
> 
> View attachment 310233
> 
> 
> View attachment 310234
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 310235
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 310236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some big sandy holyweed , I love the foxtails
> 
> View attachment 310237
> 
> 
> View attachment 310238
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 310239
> 
> 
> 
> this is a lot of tedious work but very rewarding…..we get to do it only once a year so we are doing our best to stay in a party mood…..even got some finger hash going
> 
> 
> View attachment 310240


Blueberry Indica looks pulchritudinous.

And btw, wash those hands please unless you're making charas!


----------



## bigsur51

oldfogey8 said:


> Looking forward to growing some of this. I love foxtailing as well. I am partial to interesting looking flowers.
> 
> As someone once said(frequently lol), what kind of fragrances doe BSHW have?



she is a complex combination of fruitiness  , some hints of fuel/solvent , and overtones of pepper ,  pine , and lemon

a lot of the terpene profile is determined by the length of flowering , this one could have easily gone another 2-3 weeks


----------



## bigsur51

the bshw is the tall one with the dna helix in the backround , there are two of them , one on the right foreground the light lime coloredone


----------



## RosterMan

You Go Big


----------



## bigsur51

Oct 8 weekend update

looks and feels like fall

i am going to wait two more weeks on a few of these , except for the Molokai Frost which I will cover with frost cloth and push her to November something



first up is fire og x blueberry


















next up is trash berry ,  (triangle kush x Oregon hash plant) x blueberry indica















next is stone temple , triangle kush x chem 91





















this beast is Durban poison x triangle kush


----------



## bigsur51

contd

Durban x tk


----------



## bigsur51

moar



attention Brother Boo

fire og x blueberry


----------



## oldfogey8

Beautiful colors, big.


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> moar
> 
> 
> 
> attention Brother Boo
> 
> fire og x blueberry
> 
> 
> View attachment 310476
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 310477
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 310478
> View attachment 310479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 310480
> View attachment 310481
> View attachment 310482
> View attachment 310483


Almost as nice as mine  NICE JOB as always Big


----------



## bigsur51

thanks for the Kind words


sunday journal entry



Ogers kush hoop house













ecsd x Ogers.   hoophouse












Last Days of the Garden


----------



## stain

Looking great Big!!!! My next pics posted will be of a funeral pyre...... MOLD


----------



## bigsur51

Muy Azul           Santa Cruz BlueDream x Blue Moonshine

such a pretty plant


----------



## bigsur51

stain said:


> Looking great Big!!!! My next pics posted will be of a funeral pyre...... MOLD




thanks Amigo!

awwww ch it bummer Mang


----------



## bigsur51

That’s all folks



Fire Og x Blueberry


----------



## bigsur51

also harvesting the last of the veggies








Swede is doing the canning











couple of plants hanging todays work









we will reward ourselves with some fine scissor hash


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Wow big harvest harvest harvest. Everything looks so nice including Swede’s canning. Lucky you


----------



## bigsur51

a lot of hard work and we got lucky with the weather this year

another three weeks and we will be done for the season and can relax

relax until January and then start again………..maybe , maybe not , make take a year off

the colors are spectacular this year


----------



## RosterMan

Big how are the Trichomes are they ambering up or do you cut while cloudy?


----------



## SubmarineGirl

The purple is beautiful. What plant is the purple one above?


----------



## bigsur51

trichomes are clear , cloudy , and amber


i believe that is the Muy Azul……


----------



## smaccio

Beautiful! Thanks for posting these. Truly inspirational.


----------



## WeedHopper

Was smoking some finger hash myself yesterday. Except my trimmers are different than those.


----------



## T_Dub

Beautiful plants and garden there BigSur!!   Stunning colors and size.  Good luck with the rest of your harvest.


----------



## JoseyWales

bigsur51 said:


> the bshw is the tall one with the dna helix in the backround , there are two of them , one on the right foreground the light lime coloredone
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 310290


Like shopping at cosco, bulk.


----------



## WeedHopper

Me too.


----------



## bigsur51

Fire OG x blueberry
















burping a few jars


----------



## smaccio

Big"Rubbermaid tubs and turkey bags"Sur51, folks. Let's give him a big hand.

And the stealth bud of the month...


----------



## bigsur51

smaccio said:


> Big"Rubbermaid tubs and turkey bags"Sur51, folks. Let's give him a big hand.
> 
> And the stealth bud of the month...




hahahahahahha!!

turkey bags!

how did you know?

yep , they get burped in the tupps and cured it n the turkey bags and then seal a meal into the freezer


why yes ,yes that is a piece of tortilla….got a hair to dry for my taste


----------



## RosterMan

OUTSTANDING


----------



## WeedHopper

Very nice. I'll be right over.


----------



## JoseyWales

bigsur51 said:


> hahahahahahha!!
> 
> turkey bags!
> 
> how did you know?
> 
> yep , they get burped in the tupps and cured it n the turkey bags and then seal a meal into the freezer
> 
> 
> why yes ,yes that is a piece of tortilla….got a hair to dry for my taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 310792


Very nice.


----------



## RosterMan

I found out who you really are Biggy


----------



## Bubba

bigsur51 said:


> the bshw is the tall one with the dna helix in the backround , there are two of them , one on the right foreground the light lime coloredone
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 310290


Man, that is a nice stand. Looks like a good year! Wish I could do outdoor, so much larger plants.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51

well well , 34 degrees feels like 29 and there is a frost warning this morning

we will soon see who can take the cold and who can’t , as soon as the sun come up

in the meantime , chopped down this small sativa , smells like chocolate fuel 








next on the chopping block will be this Ogers Kush 







but first I need some coffee and peanut butter cookies


----------



## bigsur51

Ok the sun is just about up and I need to check for frost damage…..me thinks the cold weather produces special auxins that affect the potency and taste of the herbs 

some Muy Azul


----------



## bigsur51

moar flowers from the garden


----------



## pute

Morning Misfits. 34° and I'm going for a walk.


----------



## bigsur51

at the homestead garden and the frost had no effect on the plants

so they passed the cold hardy test



Muy Azul













Durban Poison x Triangle Kush


----------



## WeedHopper

Whats the red coffee container used for?


----------



## bigsur51

that is my chicken scratch can…..I gave the birds some feed this morning and did not put the can back in the sack of feed.


----------



## bigsur51

dam , I do not think this Molokai Frost is gonna make it


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> that is my chicken scratch can…..I gave the birds some feed this morning and did not put the can back in the sack of feed.


What flavor was it
How did it smell?


----------



## bigsur51

RosterMan said:


> What flavor was it
> How did it smell?



Guatemalan , smooth chocolate silk with overtones of burnt rubber and rotten fruit


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> Guatemalan , smooth chocolate silk with overtones of burnt rubber and rotten fruit


What? How is that even a smell? You’ve been reading to many of those delicious descriptions


----------



## bigsur51

two more weeks is when ya big dummy!


----------



## Africanna

bigsur51 said:


> Oct 8 weekend update
> 
> looks and feels like fall
> 
> i am going to wait two more weeks on a few of these , except for the Molokai Frost which I will cover with frost cloth and push her to November something
> 
> 
> 
> first up is fire og x blueberry
> 
> View attachment 310461
> 
> 
> View attachment 310462
> 
> 
> View attachment 310463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next up is trash berry ,  (triangle kush x Oregon hash plant) x blueberry indica
> 
> 
> View attachment 310464
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 310465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next is stone temple , triangle kush x chem 91
> 
> 
> View attachment 310466
> 
> 
> View attachment 310467
> View attachment 310468
> View attachment 310469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this beast is Durban poison x triangle kush
> View attachment 310470


Great stuff.
The DP showing its height


----------



## Africanna

bigsur51 said:


> moar flowers from the garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 310924


Lovely.  Who's the artist?


----------



## bigsur51

Africanna said:


> Lovely.  Who's the artist?





Swede picked the flowers and I do not know about the painting on the wall…I need to look it up , it is one of my favorites


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> What? How is that even a smell? You’ve been reading to many of those delicious descriptions







busted again


----------



## bigsur51

hey @Brother Boo


we be burping some fire og x blueberry

she puts out , good looking , and smells good


----------



## guerilla1950

that is one beautiful grow


----------



## JoseyWales

bigsur51 said:


> hey @Brother Boo
> 
> 
> we be burping some fire og x blueberry
> 
> she puts out , good looking , and smells good
> 
> 
> View attachment 310962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 310963


I'm just jealous


----------



## bigsur51

JoseyWales said:


> I'm just jealous




this to shall pass




ohmmmmmmmmm…..


----------



## bigsur51

the carnage so far











chopping a couple Durban poison x triangle kush


















some money shots


----------



## WeedHopper

Very nice brother.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah

Amazing job man


----------



## bigsur51

thanks for the Kind words , I appreciate it

so the Molokai Frost survived and the weather looks good for about a week so we may get a bud off it

otherwise I’m sending the other seeds down south


----------



## boo

you're killin it like every year big, good on you...


----------



## Mutlley

Great job Big ! Hope the weather works out for you.


----------



## bigsur51

thanks for the Kind words

what do ya all think about this Mowie Wowie Molokai Frost , think she might get some milky trichomes before Jack Frost murders her?






















speaking of murder , part of murders row here


----------



## oldfogey8

I saw a pic of a Molokai Frost bud on the innerweb that was as wide as a 2 liter bottle. Impressive looking strandivar. I hope Mother Nature treats you right.


----------



## Africanna

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for the Kind words
> 
> what do ya all think about this Mowie Wowie Molokai Frost , think she might get some milky trichomes before Jack Frost murder


Classic sativa leaves - love it


----------



## WeedHopper

Wish i could grow plants like that in my backyard,,but i like not being in Prison,,so ill stick to keeping them short and hidden.


----------



## Kindbud

Missed a lot Bigsir check your pms peace✌


----------



## bigsur51

Kindbud said:


> Missed a lot Bigsir check your pms peace✌




no pm out here man , it’s to dry , like 10%


----------



## Kindbud

Private messages man


----------



## Hippie420

Hey! KIndbud's back! Hope the harvest and move went well.


----------



## Kindbud

Must be hitting the hash up like me lol


----------



## Kindbud

Like my favorite animal the turtle I'm still debating places thinking about skipping Massachusetts and going straight to Colorado but I do I'll let the Universal creator choose my past I don't choose nothing I go where I was meant to go LOL


----------



## Hippie420

Good luck to ya no matter where ya wind up.


----------



## Kindbud

I do but 1 thing I know is the illegal Growers done no fun and people suck..... I went Bowl smokeshop searching in the big city that's like an hour away from me yesterday went to four different head shops looking at stuff and talking to people in there and every shop offered posers you know do you want to try bubble or bud.... I was ment for a different world because this one's all wrong.... maybe I need another dmt trip to put me where people are mellower and chiller because them people in big city's had me deep in thought last night about people civilization cities us being so packed together and not having space that's the problem


----------



## Kindbud

Rant warning lol late warning


----------



## Kindbud

Lmao that moment you realize how high you actually are lol


----------



## Kindbud

Kinda mad you didn't message me back... But man here have a laugh  always wins


 Hey we are all stoners & stoners help stoners get another perspective on what I'm thinking about hhhmmm there maybe I should go there and not here hhhmmmm lol


----------



## Kindbud

Y'all would miss me to much if I disappeared forever nope someone needed that laugh maybe it was me lol ✌✌ food time


----------



## Kindbud

Catch y'all on the next realityskip


----------



## Kindbud

.............


----------



## bigsur51

Kindbud said:


> Kinda mad you didn't message me back... But man here have a laugh  always wins
> 
> 
> Hey we are all stoners & stoners help stoners get another perspective on what I'm thinking about hhhmmm there maybe I should go there and not here hhhmmmm lol




hey there Amigo , I am one busy mother trucker , trimming right now , but I took a break to answer you so shut the front door


----------



## WeedHopper

CalMag and two more weeks.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Kindbud said:


> Y'all would miss me to much if I disappeared forever nope someone needed that laugh maybe it was me lol ✌✌ food time


Glad to see you check in kindbud


----------



## Kindbud

Oh I Have plants my oldest brother has been all natural and he's got my back I don't need millions of dollars or giant shop buildings..... All i need is for people that actually care about everyone not greedy self centered po i mean them  community well last sentence they always say it's not the rich or the owner's fault and I believe it is before you you got the money you own it you can make it better you can change it it's always the person that created it and owns it and his head is always his fault it's like Bill Gates to give out free computer to everybody that sucked into some weird f***** up s*** out of that man this is so so ready to go into a different different room different Universe man I swear when I seen that red pink glowing s*** right after the first plan of harvest it and then next day like I don't know 5 oz what makes the end of my shed and I knew it and it was on and it'll be bad here I don't care about the bad here I got back with my brother I needed that family should stay together and help each other he had a kid though he's grown I haven't seen him in 10 years it's going to be cool family should never be away families all we got and when I say when I say family true friends or family he is very few people in this world that are my friends over 12 family handful of people some of them are on this site but they got their spot just because they're just like me no chill Stoners that's what the world the world was all of would be no problem we have it all handled everything be okay and me the hospital please and good night guys I'm going to sleep I probably won't be back on here until my checking on the weekend but I definitely check in when I get to the old Paradise mountains of Colorado over there he's already getting cold here in Carolina damn I don't like the cold time to suck it up buttercup well goodnight everyone i need to cut off this giant supermodel processing computer and let nothingness calm me to sleep every thing is find


----------



## Bubba

SubmarineGirl said:


> What? How is that even a smell? You’ve been reading to many of those delicious descriptions


Him gotta some wildazz kind of chicken feed!
Bubba


----------



## bigsur51

the End.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Almost makes me sad to see it all end… I know you have another adventure coming tho….well maybe as you whittle down your tubs of weed a little first. Y'all deserve a break. Pizza for breakfast yay!


----------



## bigsur51

except for the Holy Trinity , Madre , Padre , and Espirtu

otherwise know as Trinity Kush , Ogers Kush , and Molokai Frost

this Molokai might make something , I don’t know what….but just maybe


----------



## oldfogey8

Love the shirt. Had mine on today too…


----------



## pute

Another successful year.


----------



## T_Dub

“Go Big or go home!”.   Nice harvest Big!  Glad to see you’re not burping mason jars….lol.


----------



## smaccio

Another season in the bag...and the tub. Thanks for sharing your grow, Big.


----------



## WeedHopper

I got that flag.


----------



## bigsur51

The End.

Part 2

so we made a couple of roach holders








so I waited the Last 2 weeks and gave them some cal mag and they get the chop today

Ogers Kush







and Triangle Kush S1










and the Last of the Mohicans


























the End is near


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> The End.
> 
> Part 2
> 
> so we made a couple of roach holders
> 
> 
> View attachment 311684
> 
> 
> 
> so I waited the Last 2 weeks and gave them some cal mag and they get the chop today
> 
> Ogers Kush
> 
> View attachment 311685
> 
> 
> 
> and Triangle Kush S1
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 311686
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Last of the Mohicans
> 
> 
> View attachment 311687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 311688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 311689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the End is near
> 
> 
> View attachment 311690


----------



## bigsur51

time for moar pizza


----------



## RosterMan




----------



## Hippie420

bigsur51 said:


> time for moar pizza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 311691


Hold the olives and double the pepperoni and I'm there. Looks good.


----------



## Africanna

bigsur51 said:


> except for the Holy Trinity , Madre , Padre , and Espirtu
> 
> otherwise know as Trinity Kush , Ogers Kush , and Molokai Frost
> 
> this Molokai might make something , I don’t know what….but just maybe
> 
> 
> View attachment 311655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 311652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 311653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 311654


Amen to that


----------



## bigsur51

strandivar​stran—di—var
I‘stran‘da var/
1. A cannabis strand or plant varietal that has been cultivated to relieve the strain of selective breeding. Strandivars are usually designated in the style Taxus baccata "Variegata." as
referred to by “STRAIN DIVAS”.
Animal kush mints is the best strandivar I have ever cultivated!

.
so called cannabis

“master growers” that don’t know the proper term which is “STRANDIVAR” just quit now your embarrassing yourself..
by MASTER BREEDER OF STRANDIVARS September 25, 2019









						Urban Dictionary: strandivar
					

stran—di—var I‘stran‘da var/ 1. A cannabis strand or plant varietal that has been cultivated to relieve the strain of selective breeding. Strandivars are usually designated in the style Taxus baccata "Variegata." as referred to by “STRAIN DIVAS”.




					www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## boo

I'm old school and go against the grain...still strains in my garden...


----------



## bigsur51

boo said:


> I'm old school and go against the grain...still strains in my garden...




i think it was Matt who started using the term and i thought he was just poking fun at the plant science nerds

but apparently the term is now legit , i dunno?

i just use it cause it makes me think of Matt


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> i think it was Matt who started using the term and i thought he was just poking fun at the plant science nerds
> 
> but apparently the term is now legit , i dunno?
> 
> i just use it cause it makes me think of Matt
> 
> 
> View attachment 313603


Is that Matt in the picture big?


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> Is that Matt in the picture big?



naw

i believe that is the character who played in the movie Fear and Loathing In Las Vegas , Johnny Depp

me thinks Matt was a huge fan of the movie , so much so that he incorporated the image into his seed business

here is a photo of the good Doctor , RIP  Matt


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Awe, he was a young fella. Thanks for sharing the picture and educating me on the Fear and Loathing thing. I’m the worst at movie trivia.


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> Awe, he was a young fella. Thanks for sharing the picture and educating me on the Fear and Loathing thing. I’m the worst at movie trivia.




he was to young for sure

you are welcome and count me in the same crowd as you on movie trivia…..long story short , i was in a cult for over 20 years and part of the psyops was no movies , no tv , no radios , and things that if i told you , it would be difficult for you to believe it

so yeah , i have been playing catch up on worldly things for about the last 20 years when i broke free of the cult






a younger Matt , he was a true Mycologist , lived in South America a few years and lived with indigenous tribal peoples experiencing their culture to the max


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Oh he liked the fungi. I love the fungi too. I don’t know much about them tho but they have always peeked my interest sometimes enough to stop and take a picture. He sounds like he had an interesting life. 
there must have been good things about the cult that kept you there for 20 years right?


----------



## Kindbud

Damn really man you were in a cult no??? 20 years? you just joking come on you going to tell me a you were  controlled and part of a cult??? You know me I'm controlling me ain't no one telling me what to do or not to do. AND my very freedom of choice and free will it's worth more than anything to me I will die before someone takes my my ability to choose and do what I want and go where. I won dovprison time nope it's over any extended period of time I'd rather die and I'm going to die I can't be in a box locked up like a dog stoner in me will snap


----------



## bigsur51

it is a long and complicated story , international , that ended up in court and after we won , i walked away from it all

i wont bore anyone with the details but i am having a fun time catching up with my music …i still do not like movies and i have not had a tv for 14 years now

through the years , there have been lots of weird cults out there


----------



## Africanna

bigsur51 said:


> …i still do not like movies and i have not had a tv for 14 years now


Ain't missing a thing


----------



## Hippie420

It's been a long time since I've seen a movie that was worth the time it took to watch it.


----------



## boo

big, did you ever get a chance to hang with matt, a special person no doubt...


----------



## bigsur51

boo said:


> big, did you ever get a chance to hang with matt, a special person no doubt...





not like you did Boo , i never met Matt in person

we have exchanged emails and chats for over 13 years and swapped many a seed

Matts heart was broken when his wife kidnapped their son and fled back to Ecuador where she had political connections and basically ghosted Matt to the point that he never saw his son again , as far as i know……a tragedy


----------



## pute

This site is the closest thing to a cult that I have ever been associated with.  Got a phone yet Big???


----------



## bigsur51

pute said:


> This site is the closest thing to a cult that I have ever been associated with.  Got a phone yet Big???



no phone
no pool 
no pets


----------



## pute

bigsur51 said:


> no phone
> no pool
> no pets


Trailers for sale or rent...rooms to let fifty cents....no phone no pool no pets.....I ain't got no cigarettes....King of the road.


----------



## bigsur51




----------

